# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Свидетельства о том, кто был там...

## boris1986

1. Переход в вечность без Бога с грехами - это ужасно! Вот некоторые свидетельства: 

http://www.adrealen.ru

2. Видео: 23 минуты в аду. Билл Висс. Найдете в интернете (Яндекс видео).




3. Читайте Библию, в ней так же написано и о том, что будет после смерти. 

4. Прочитайте книгу: Божественное откровение о аде. (Найдете в интернете).
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Часть данной книги: 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Глава 4. Еще ямы

Следующей ночью Иисус и я пошли снова в правую ногу ада. Как и прежде, я видела любовь Иисуса к потерянным душам в аду. И я чувствовала Его любовь ко мне и ко всем, кто был на земле.
«Дитя, – сказал Он мне, – это не воля Отца, чтобы кто-то погиб. Сатана обманывает многих, и они следуют за ним. Но Бог прощает. Он – Бог любви. Если бы они искренне пришли к Отцу и покаялись, Он простил бы их». И, когда Иисус говорил так, – лицо Его покрылось глубокой нежностью.
И опять мы шли среди пылающих ям и проходили мимо людей, пребывающих в мучениях, которые я описала выше. «Мой Господь, мой Господь, какие ужасы!» – думала я. Мы шли вперед мимо многих, многих душ, горящих в аду.

На протяжении всего пути горящие руки тянулись к Иисусу. Где должна быть плоть, там были только кости – серая масса с горящей и разложившейся плотью свисала клочьями. Внутри каждого скелета находилась грязно–серая, покрытая легкой дымкой душа, навсегда заключенная во внутрь сухого скелета. Я могу засвидетельствовать по их крикам, что они чувствовали огонь, червей, боль, безнадежность. И их крики наполнили мою душу такой печалью, что я не могу найти слова, чтобы выразить ее. Если бы они только послушали Иисуса, думала я, они не были бы здесь.

Я знала, что потерянные в аду сохранили все свои чувства. Они помнили все, что им было когда-либо сказано. Они знали, что выхода из огня не было, и они потеряны навсегда. И все-таки, не имея надежды, они еще надеялись, когда взывали к Иисусу о милости.

Мы остановились у следующей ямы. Она была точно такая же, как все другие. Внутри находилась фигура женщины. Я определила это по голосу. Она взывала к Иисусу об освобождении из пламени.

Иисус посмотрел на эту женщину с любовью и сказал: «Когда ты была на земле, Я звал тебя прийти ко мне. Я умолял тебя, чтобы сердце свое ты отдала Мне, прежде чем будет слишком поздно. Я посещал тебя много раз в ночные часы, чтобы рассказать тебе о Моей любви. Я уговаривал тебя, любил тебя и привлекал к Себе Моим Духом.

«Да, Господь, – ты говорила, – я последую за Тобой». Своими устами ты говорила, что любишь Меня, но в сердце не было таких намерений. Я знал, где было твое сердце. Я часто направлял к тебе Моих посланников сказать тебе, чтобы ты покаялась и пришла ко Мне, но ты не слушала Меня. Я хотел использовать тебя в служении другим, чтобы помочь другим людям найти Меня. Но ты желала мира, но не Меня. Я звал тебя, но ты ни Меня не слышала, ни в грехах своих не покаялась».

Женщина сказала Иисусу: «Ты помнишь, Господь, как я ходила в церковь и была благочестивой женщиной. Я была членом Твоей церкви. Я знала, что Твой призыв был на мою жизнь. Я знала, что должна повиноваться во что бы то ни стало, и сделала так».

Иисус ответил: «Женщина, ты все еще полна лжи и греха. Я звал тебя, но ты не слышала Меня! Действительно, ты была членом церкви, но членство в церкви не привело тебя в небеса. Твой грехи многочисленны, и ты не покаялась. Из-за тебя другие спотыкались в Моем Слове. Ты не прощала других, когда они обижали тебя. Ты делала вид, что любишь меня и служишь Мне, когда ты была с христианами, но когда ты была не с христианами, ты лгала, мошенничала и воровала. Ты проявляла внимание к духам обольщения и наслаждалась своей двойной жизнью. Ты знала прямой и узкий путь».
«И, – продолжал Иисус, – у тебя был также двойной язык. Ты говорила о своих братьях и сестрах во Христе. Ты осуждала их и думала, что твоя святость выше, чем у них, тогда как в сердце твоем был вопиющий грех. И Я знаю, ты не прислушивалась к Моему дорогому Духу сострадания. Ты судила человека внешне, не принимая во внимание тот факт, что многие были детьми в вере. Ты была очень суровой и безжалостной.

Да, устами своими ты говорила, что любишь Меня, но сердце твое было далеко от Меня. Ты знала и понимала пути Господни. Ты играла с Богом, а Бог знает все. Если бы ты искренне служила Богу, ты не была бы здесь сегодня. Ты не можешь служить сатане и Богу одновременно».

Иисус повернулся ко мне и сказал: «многие в последние времена отступят от веры, внимая духам обольщения, и будут служить греху. Выходите из их среды и отделяйтесь. Не ходите одним путем с ними».

Когда мы уходили, женщина начала проклинать и ругать Иисуса. Она пронзительно кричала и вопила от ярости. Мы пошли дальше. Я очень устала и чувствовала слабость в теле.

В следующей яме был другой скелет. Я почувствовала запах смерти до того, как мы подошли. Этот скелет выглядел так же, как и другие. Я удивлялась, что же эта душа сделала, что должна быть потеряна, и не иметь ни надежды, ни будущего, кроме вечного пребывания в этом страшном месте. Ад – навсегда. Когда я слышала плач душ в страданиях и мучениях, я плакала тоже.

Я слушала, как женщина говорила с Иисусом из ямы огня. Она цитировала Слово Божье. «Дорогой Господь, что она делает здесь?» – спросила я. «Слушай», – ответил Иисус. Женщина говорила: «Иисус есть путь, истина и жизнь. Никто не приходит к Отцу, как только через Него. Иисус – свет миру. Придите к Иисусу, и Он спасет вас».

Когда она говорила, многие потерянные души вокруг нее слушали. Некоторые ругались и проклинали ее. Другие велели ей замолчать. А были и такие, которые говорили: «Действительно есть надежда?» Или: «Помоги нам, Иисус». Продолжительные скорбные крики наполняли воздух.
Я не понимала, что происходит. Я не знала, почему женщина проповедовала Евангелие здесь.

Господь знал мои мысли. Он сказал: «Дитя, Я призвал эту женщину в возрасте 30 лет проповедовать Мое Слово и нести Благую Весть. Я призываю разных людей для различных целей в Моем теле. Но если мужчина или женщина, парень или девушка не желают принять Мой Дух, Я оставлю их. Да, она отвечала на Мой призыв в течение многих лет и возросла в познании Господа. Она научилась слушать Мой голос и совершила много добрых дел для Меня. Она изучала Слово Божие. Она часто молилась и на многие молитвы получила ответы. Она наставила многих людей на благочестивую жизнь. Она была преданна своему дому.

Прошли годы, прежде чем она однажды обнаружила, что ее муж имеет любовную связь с другой женщиной. И даже, хотя он попросил у нее прощение, она ожесточилась и не простила его и не старалась сохранить свой брак. Действительно, ее муж был неправ, и он совершил очень тяжелый грех.

Но эта женщина знала Мое Слово, она знала, что надо прощать, и она знала, что при любом искушении есть способ освобождения. Ее муж просил простить его. Она не простила. Вместо этого гнев пустил корни. Гнев рос внутри ее. Она не отдала это все Мне. С каждым днем она все больше ожесточалась и говорила в своем сердце: «Вот, я служу Богу, отдаю всю себя, а мой муж бегает к другой женщине. «Ты думаешь, это правильно?» – спрашивала она Меня.

Я отвечал: «Нет, неправильно. Но он пришел к тебе и покаялся и сказал, что больше не будет этого делать».
Я сказал ей: «Дочь, загляни в себя и увидишь, что ты сама явилась причиной случившегося».
«Не я, Господь, – ответила она, – я – святая, а он – грешник». Она не послушала Меня.
Время шло, а она не молилась Мне и не читала Библию. Она сердилась не только на своего мужа, но и на всех, кто окружал ее. Она цитировала стихи из Писания, но не простила его. Она не слушала Меня. Ее сердце ожесточалось, и страшный грех вошел в него. В сердце, где когда-то пребывала любовь, выросло убийство. И однажды, в гневе, она убила своего мужа и ту женщину. Затем сатана полностью овладел ею, и она покончила с собой».

Я смотрела на эту потерянную душу, которая оставила Иисуса и приговорила себя навсегда к огню, боли и страданиям. Я слушала, как она отвечала Иисусу. «Я буду прощать сейчас, Господь, – сказала она, – Позволь мне выйти. Я буду подчиняться Тебе сейчас. Посмотри, Господь, я несу Твое Слово сейчас. Через час злые духи придут взять меня на более страшные мучения. Часами они будут мучить меня. За то, что я проповедовала Твое Слово, мои мучения станут еще хуже. Пожалуйста, Господь, я прошу Тебя, выпусти меня».

Я плакала с этой женщиной, что в яме, и просила Господа оградить меня от всякой сердечной горечи. «Не позволяй мне разрешать ненависти входить в мое сердце, Господь Иисус», – говорила я. «Успокойся, пошли дальше», – сказал Иисус.

В следующей яме была душа мужчины, заключенная в скелет и кричащая к Иисусу. «Господь, – кричал он, – помоги мне понять, почему я здесь». Иисус ответил: «Успокойся, умолкни. Ты знаешь, почему ты здесь».
«Выпусти меня и я буду хорошим», – умолял мужчина. Господь сказал ему: «Даже в аду ты продолжаешь лгать».

Затем Иисус повернулся ко мне и сказал: «Этому мужчине было 23 года, когда он пришел сюда. Он не слушал Моей Благой Вести. Он слышал Мое Слово много раз и часто бывал в Моем доме, Я привлекал его Моим Духом ко спасению, но он желал мира и его вожделений. Он любил выпивать и не обращал внимания на Мой призыв. Он вырос в церкви, но не доверил себя Мне. Однажды он сказал Мне: «Я отдам Тебе мою жизнь когда-нибудь, Иисус». Но этот день не наступил. Однажды ночью после вечеринки он попал в автомобильную катастрофу и погиб. Сатана обманывал его до самого конца.
Он погиб мгновенно. Он не слушал Мой призыв. Другие погибли также в результате несчастного случая. Работа сатаны – убивать, воровать и разрушать. Если бы только этот молодой человек послушался! Это не воля Отца, чтобы кто-то погибал..........

----------


## Викторыч

А ты сам то там Боря был?

----------


## boris1986

Мне как то снился сон, о том, что или я упал или спрыгнул с восьмого этажа. Я упал и меня встречал кто то. Скорее всего это был ад. 

Я верующий. Верю Богу, верю тому, что написано в Библии, там написано и про ад тоже. 

Вот например притча о богаче и Лазаре:
----------------------------------------

19 Некоторый человек был богат, одевался в порфиру и виссон и каждый день пиршествовал блистательно.
20 Был также некоторый нищий, именем Лазарь, который лежал у ворот его в струпьях
21 и желал напитаться крошками, падающими со стола богача, и псы, приходя, лизали струпья его.
22 Умер нищий и отнесен был Ангелами на лоно Авраамово. Умер и богач, и похоронили его.
23 И в аде, будучи в муках, он поднял глаза свои, увидел вдали Авраама и Лазаря на лоне его
24 и, возопив, сказал: отче Аврааме! умилосердись надо мною и пошли Лазаря, чтобы омочил конец перста своего в воде и прохладил язык мой, ибо я мучаюсь в пламени сем.
25 Но Авраам сказал: чадо! вспомни, что ты получил уже доброе твое в жизни твоей, а Лазарь - злое; ныне же он здесь утешается, а ты страдаешь;
26 и сверх всего того между нами и вами утверждена великая пропасть, так что хотящие перейти отсюда к вам не могут, также и оттуда к нам не переходят.
27 Тогда сказал он: так прошу тебя, отче, пошли его в дом отца моего,
28 ибо у меня пять братьев; пусть он засвидетельствует им, чтобы и они не пришли в это место мучения.
29 Авраам сказал ему: у них есть Моисей и пророки; пусть слушают их.
30 Он же сказал: нет, отче Аврааме, но если кто из мертвых придет к ним, покаются.
31 Тогда [Авраам] сказал ему: если Моисея и пророков не слушают, то если бы кто и из мертвых воскрес, не поверят. (Лук.16:19-31)

----------


## boris1986

> А ты сам то там Боря был?


 Мне одна христианка рассказывала, что была в аде (ей Бог открыл). Она описала несколько чувств. Страх, холод и безнадежность (нет надежды). Пока еще здесь на земле - есть надежда, но после того, как человек оказался в аде - раскаиваться поздно. 

Поэтому, пока что здесь на земле - еще не поздно обратиться к Богу и исполнять Его волю, которая написана в Библии. Читайте и исполняйте Новый Завет в жизни!

----------


## Викторыч

> Мне как то снился сон, о том, что или я упал или спрыгнул с восьмого этажа. Я упал и меня встречал кто то. Скорее всего это был ад.


 Боря, а мне вот не сон снился. Я реально там был и могу перед всем форумом ответить что нет там ни какого ада. Кстати рая тоже не наблюдалось.

----------


## boris1986

Не делайте поспешных выводов. Не рискуйте самым дорогим, что у вас есть в жизни - это сама жизнь, вечная душа, которая будет жить вечно.

----------


## Викторыч

Если душа будет жить вечно то жизнь земная то зачем?

----------


## ИСА

"В аду живут, а в адь попасть бояться" (с) Григорий Сковорода.
Запугиваете, да? 
Я ТАМ тоже была. И весь этот текст - бредятина. Там все не так. Нет такого Ада.

----------


## boris1986

Я как то слышал, что мы здесь на земле для того, что бы определиться... 

Каждый человек грешен. У каждого человека есть свободная воля и за каждого человека Иисус Христос, Божий Сын, Спаситель мира умер, но кто то приходит к Богу, а кто то нет. Кто то исполняет волю Божью, а кто то продолжает грешить. После смерти будет еще суд. И кто то будет вечно мучиться, а кто то вечно наслаждаться.

----------


## ИСА

> Не делайте поспешных выводов. Не рискуйте самым дорогим, что у вас есть в жизни - это сама жизнь, вечная душа, которая будет жить вечно.


 Почему "будет?" А сейчас она - душа- не живёт разве? 
И разве есть ли в Вечности вообще понятие времени - Вы пишите - "будет" - а это понятие временное и к вечности, в которой нет времени, не имеет отношения никакого. 
Она уже живёт, она уже есть - всегда.

----------


## Викторыч

> Каждый человек грешен. У каждого человека есть свободная воля и за каждого человека Иисус Христос


 Борь, а давай так договоримся что если ты сам подсажен на христианский эгрегор то это не значит что всё христианское распространяется на остальных. И тогда "У каждого" такой термин будет не уместен.

----------


## ИСА

> Я как то слышал, что мы здесь на земле для того, что бы определиться... 
> 
> Каждый человек грешен. У каждого человека есть свободная воля и за каждого человека Иисус Христос, Божий Сын, Спаситель мира умер, но кто то приходит к Богу, а кто то нет. Кто то исполняет волю Божью, а кто то продолжает грешить. После смерти будет еще суд. И кто то будет вечно мучиться, а кто то вечно наслаждаться.


 Продолжаем зверски запугивать несчастные души на форуме..... фу, нехорошо как-то.

----------


## boris1986

Мы живем здесь на земле. Смерть - переход из этой жизни, в вечную жизнь. Кто то пойдет в Божьи обители, вечно блаженствовать, а кто то пойдет сначала в ад, а когда то в озеро огненное на вечные мучения. 

> Человек убил человека. Есть закон. Его поймала полиция. Посадила в камеру предварительного заключения. Суд. Ему вынесли приговор и он отбывает свой срок лишения свободы. 

> Человек грешен. Он знал о Боге, но не каялся. Умер. Попал в ад. Ждет суда. Если его осуждают, то он идет вечно мучиться в озере огненном. 

> Человек грешен. Он узнал о Боге. Раскаялся. Начал жить по Новому Завету. Смерть. Скорее всего он попадет в рай. 

> Когда Иисуса распяли на кресте, было распято еще два разбойника:

39 Один из повешенных злодеев злословил Его и говорил: если Ты Христос, спаси Себя и нас.
40 Другой же, напротив, унимал его и говорил: или ты не боишься Бога, когда и сам осужден на то же?
41 и мы [осуждены] справедливо, потому что достойное по делам нашим приняли, а Он ничего худого не сделал.
42 И сказал Иисусу: помяни меня, Господи, когда приидешь в Царствие Твое!
43 И сказал ему Иисус: истинно говорю тебе, ныне же будешь со Мною в раю. (Лук.23:39-43)

----------


## ИСА

Викторыч, по-моему, это робот...или бот... он даже с нами не разговаривает...выкладывает текст и слоганы и всё....

----------


## Викторыч

Боря, ты вот почитай так на досуге. Может чего больше знать будешь.
http://ulis.liveforums.ru/viewtopic.php?id=1006

----------


## boris1986

Виктор, я читаю Библию, но могу порекомендовать христианские сайты: 

http://bogoblog.ru - Богоблог
http://bibleonline.ru - Библия онлайн. Можно читать, а можно и слушать. Совету начать чтение с книг Нового Завета, с Евангелий (От Матфея, Марка, Луки, Иоанна).

----------


## Викторыч

> Совету начать чтение с книг Нового Завета, с Евангелий (От Матфея, Марка, Луки, Иоанна).


 А чего это ты с нового то завета советуешь? Про старый то не хочешь рассказать?  :Wink:

----------


## Melissa

http://youtube.com/#/watch?v=gPdvOsK...%3DgPdvOsKYgm8
- может быть тогда так?)))))

----------


## trypo

пара росчерков.
викторыч , ты же сам писал , что после смерти сперва идет переходный этап , который четко не обозначен,
но формально определяется чистилищем.
этот период целиком и полностью отдается на откуп перехода от личности в более комплексное состояние.
то есть личностные страхи и убеждения в этот период являются определяющими , до тех пор , пока личность не прекратит существование.
соответственно , если личность убежденна в существовании рая/ада , там она и окажется ,
и поскольку времени уже нет , это состояние вполне можно обозначить вечным раем/вечным адом.

если уж у человека есть вера , то будет и рай или муки ада, кто чем себя накажет..
в идеале , конечно же , проскочить бы этот этап в мгновение , но только просветленные не заковывают себя в цепи.

----------


## Викторыч

> викторыч , ты же сам писал , что после смерти сперва идет переходный этап , который четко не обозначен,но формально определяется чистилищем.


 Именно так я ни где писать не мог. Что значит чётко не обозначен? С физического на астральный план. И каким это ещё чистилищем? Ничего там не чистится. 



> соответственно , если личность убежденна в существовании рая/ада , там она и окажется


 Это уже после определённых этапов. Но опять таки всё не вечно.



> до тех пор , пока личность не прекратит существование.


 Она никогда его не прекратит.



> и поскольку времени уже нет , это состояние вполне можно обозначить вечным раем/вечным адом.


 Времени нет в так называемом нулевом цикле когда с физ. плана на астральный переходишь. Либо в паралельный мир, либо в иную вселенную. 



> если уж у человека есть вера , то будет и рай или муки ада, кто чем себя накажет..


 Рая уж там точно не будет. Чёрные сущности заберут всю наработанную энергию коей питаются и гуляй Вася жуй опилки. Короче обнулят и всё. Процесс болезненный.

----------


## оригами

не верю я всем этим "кто там был"....тем более россказни их заметно отличаются)

----------


## Викторыч

Оригами, был у меня такой опыт. Но особое этому значение всё же не стоит придавать. Кстати у одного знакомого была клиническая смерть и он видел себя со стороны, ну как и все при этом. Так он даже после этого сам не верил что после смерти что то есть. Говорил что типа не знаю что это было, но "там" быть невозможно. А что не веришь так правильно. Верить никогда нельзя. Надо знать. А для этого нужен личный опыт.

----------


## Elysium

недавно мне снился сон, на протяжении которого я боролся с образами врагов из реальных ситуаций. силы были равны настолько, насколько они были равны в реальности. но когда я понял, что я сплю, я взял свой сон под контроль: я увеличил себя до огромных размеров и начал давить своими огромными РУКАМИ всех своих врагов. мне было приятно это делать, аналогично тому, как приятно было моим врагам доставлять мне неудобства в реальной жизни. когда я начал давить их, они очень громко кричали, как вдруг ... они превратились в моих любимых хомячков (у меня четверо хомячков). я очень люблю своих хомячков. но я в это не поверил и продолжал давить своих перевоплотившихся врагов-хомячков. на фоне кричащей от боли, милой семьи хомячков, осознание врагов начало расплываться, но я продолжал давить их своими РУЧИЩАМИ. я так громко рыдал во сне, что пришлось проснутся. мне было очень жалко моих хомячков... (ощущения, когда я давил их во сне не уступали реальным ощущениям... - сам не давил!!!!)

вывод:

если бы я не родился, я бы не переживал плохие ситуации и нагнетание о них в реальности (страх), а что хуже всего - во сне. начитавшись\насмотревшись\наслушавшись мне постоянно снится всякая хрень, по силе равная тому, КАК ЕЕ РАЗДУВАЮТ ЛЮДИ, смешивая ХРЕНЬ со своим внутренним миром\страхом и передавая ее из уст в уста... из сна во сны. как только я перестал слушать\читать\смотреть про АД и прочую подобную "хрень со вкусом страха", а так же фильмов ужасов с их больными сценаристами... МНЕ СТАЛИ СНИТСЯ ТОЛЬКО ЛЮБИМЫЕ ХОМЯЧКИ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! хотите спокойствие во внутренним мире, который, возможно, будет вашей спасительной капсулой после вашей смерти? гоните в шею "хрень со вкусом страха" при жизни. ВСЕМ ДОБРА!

----------


## подсолнух

Если нет Бога, то смысла в этой жизни нет. А много мы знаем чтобы верить собственным убеждениям или опыту или еше какой хрене, которые мы где то когда то  услышали, прочитали или выучили. А страх нужен для нормальной жизни. Если ребенка не пугать, так он просто погибнет. А тут некоторые как дети, лезут туда откуда спасти уже нельзя и говорят нам не пугайте , прыгайте с девятого этажа, это такой адреналин закачаешься.

----------


## Hwaya

А я думаю, что Бога нету. Это все выдумки добрых сказочников. Я думаю есть энергия, то бишь душа. И-и когда мы умираем энергия скапливается и появляется новая "душа". Вот и все. Недостаточно, чтобы назвать это перерождением, но что-то вроде этого. Мир слишком большой что бы наши души вспомнили какие-то старые привычки.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Но Бог прощает. Он – Бог любви..


 


> На протяжении всего пути, горящие руки тянулись к Иисусу. Где должна быть плоть, там были только кости – серая масса с горящей и разложившейся плотью свисала клочьями. Внутри каждого скелета находилась грязно–серая, покрытая легкой дымкой душа, навсегда заключенная во внутрь сухого скелета. Я могу засвидетельствовать по их крикам, что они чувствовали огонь, червей, боль, безнадежность. И их крики наполнили мою душу такой печалью, что я не могу найти слова, чтобы выразить ее.


 ВОТ  ЭТО  ЛЮБОВЬ!  :Cool: 



> Они знали, что выхода из огня не было, и они потеряны навсегда. И все-таки, не имея надежды, они еще надеялись, когда взывали к Иисусу о милости.


 А   я  думал  это  меня  отец  любил когда  ножом  в  живот  тыкал  и  сучонком  называл.
Оказывается   куда покруче  любовь есть.
Н-даа.   Бог  создан  по  подобию  уродливых  людей.  Вот  за  что  я  люблю  язычников, они  честные  были.  У  них  Боги  не  притворялись  добренькими,  тем  более   совершенными.
А  от  лицемерия   тошнит.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Ради интереса я попросил её описать некоего бога. Он был жестоким, всё контролировал и был чем-то похож на Сталина.


 А  мой  бог  был  бы  радостным  и  держал  всех в  неге и  удовольствии.

Если я  и  урод,  то  уродство   моё  заключается  в  желании    постоянно  получать  кайф,  а не запугивать  и причинять  кому-то  боль,  в отличие   от  таких  вот  "повидавших  адское     пекло".
Искривление  в  другую   сторону.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> И это слабее по ощущениям чем то, что испытывает человек, будучи прожжённым, так сказать. Всё равно что сравнивать оргазм подростка и взрослого. Если душа не измучена, едва ли она может познать вкус во всей его глубине.


 Когда   напашешься   где-то ( мне достаточно  часов   пять  походить  по  улице) и потом  приходишь  в  уютную  постельку  к  любимому  пиву,  то  кайф   ощущается  гораздо   острее.  Это  очевидно.  И  ожидание  продлевает удовольствие, это  тоже  очевидно.
Только  необязательно  мучить  себя  прочтением сотни  книг, участием  в драках  и  тяжелой  работой  по  пятнадцать  часов  в  сутки.
Можно  и так  это  осознать.

Ну  и опять  же  загружать  мозг,  всеми этими    учениями, религиями,  аллегориями...  Чтобы  в  итоге  прийти  тупо  к  тому  же  -  к   неге.  К  обожанию  себя  и  тех  кто  рядом. 
Да,  точно,  можно так  это  сформулировать  - необязательно  насиловать   свой   мозг  и   своё  тело, прижигать  их  адским  клеймом, чтобы  полностью  прочувствовать  прелесть  рая.  
Можно  сразу   мороженко  давать  без  ремня  по заднице.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> А ты невинный как ребёнок? Нет?


 А  почему  нет?  По  факту  я  невинен  как  дитя.  Вреда  не  причинил  ни  одному  человеку.




> Если ты такой нарцисс, стал бы моделью. А так - какой от тебя толк? А раз нет, то и кто станет щадить.


 То  есть,  платить  своей   жизнью  и  комфортом  я  должен  за  то  что  ничего  не  могу  дать   этому  миру.  Рожей  не вышел, силой  не   вышел,  интеллектом не  вышел.
И    ладно  бы  сразу  убили,  так  нет,  будут  садистки  медленно  пытать,  растянут на  десятилетия.
Это   справедливо?  Наказание  соразмерно  преступлению?  В природе   умираешь  сразу,  а  социум  это  камера  пыток.



> Ты меня считаешь злым, агрессивным.


 Только  теоретиком  законов  природы.  Но  твоя  теория лицемерно  укрывает  тот  факт, что  природа  и  человечий  социум  это  разные   вещи.  Человечий  социум  ввёл,  так  называемый,  проклятый  гуманизм  из-за   которого  я   вынужден  находиться  в   мире  который  мне не  по  зубам.
На  улицах  должны   быть  расставлены  гильотины   на  которые  каждый   мог  бы  положить  голову  не  получая   вопросов.



> Сейчас время неспокойное. Легко попасть под раздачу.


 Оно  всегда  неспокойное  если  лезть  в  каловые   массы.  Ролик,  кстати,  смотреть  не  буду.  Потому  что  нарцисс и противно  смотреть  на  быдло, да.
А  ты  бы  мне  посоветовал  пойти  к  этому  мужику  чтобы  он  меня отметелил, ага. 
Не  пойду.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Вспомни с чего начался разговор - с твоего кулачка в адрес небосвода. Если ты так замахиваешься на всё сущее


 На  сказки о  сущем.  Не  путай.  На  реальность   я  не  замахивался, речь  совсем  о  смешном  -  некоем  "небосводе"  выдуманном  теми    кто  не может  заниматься  настоящей  наукой.  Вот  и приходится  сочинять  небылицы   о  контакте  с НЛО,  иисусе  предложившем  прогуляться  по  аду,  энергиях. 
   Скучно. Надо  же  чем-то  наполнить   мозг.  Той  информацией  которая  ему  по  силам  и  создаёт  иллюзию  исследования  мира. 
А  потом   сладко  расслабиться и погрузиться  в  гедонизм.   Адом  себя  запугали, о  вымышленной  вселенной  поразмыслили, теперь  можно  и  пивка  попить  и сексом  заняться.
Сразу  нельзя  -  удовольствие не  то  будет.
Вот  в  этом  и слабость  всех  "духовно  развитых" -  они  не  в  силах  примириться  с  тем  фактом  что  мир  слишком  сложен  для  религии,  его  так  не объяснить, это  дано  лишь  учёным. И  если  ты   недостаточно  умный  для  учёного,  то  не надо  мучиться, пытаться   что-то родить -  переходи  сразу  к  стадии  гедонизма.
Поэтому  я  праздно  веселюсь  как  дурачок.  Не  потому что  такой  узколобый  и не хочу  чего-то  более  "глубокого",  а потому  что  вижу  что  по-настоящему  исследовать  мир не  смогу, а те  знания  что  предлагает  религия это аллегорическая  каша  не  имеющая  к  СУЩЕМУ  никакого отношения.



> Втирать про невинность ты можешь Traumerei - она тебе поверит. Я - нет.


 Нет  ни  одного  факта  порочащего  моё  доброе  имя. 
Ах  да, ну  конечно  -  все  виновны  если  верить  в христианскую сказку  о  сущем.





> Унылый человек всегда будет рядом с унылыми и праздно веселящимися, чтобы было удобнее сетовать и ненавидеть тех, кто не заслужил радости.


 Суть   радости? В  чём она?  Чему  радуешься  ты?  

Скажи  хоть  раз что-то   конкретное, без  всяких  сущностей, полунамёков.

Какое  ты  предлагаешь  руководство  к  действию? Копаться  в  мусоре,   изучая   философию   всяких  "воров  в законе"?

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Сказка - это твоё местонахождение в каморке, вдали от реальности. Шаг наружу - петух, терпила.


 Ну,  терпила,  это  ты  преувеличил) Всё  не так  плохо.  




> Ты не дура ли? При помощи теории пытаешься опровергнуть теорию и ещё чего-то требуешь от меня.


 Што?   Ты  обвинил  меня   в  том  что  я  праздно  провожу  свою  жизнь  не  пытаясь  достичь  "глубины". 
Вот  я  прошу  помощи   -  подскажи мне,  умудрённый  жизнью, о  чём  идёт  речь?
Понятным,   доступным  петуху,  языком.



> Твоя правда работает только в твоей каморке. Не вылезай из неё до последнего дня, иначе беда.


 Моя  жизненная  позиция   паразита  -  да. 
 Моё  же  мнение  о религии,  тем  более  о  таких  вот побасенках  как   эта   тема, разделяют (  слава  Богу!) миллионы  людей. Конечно, не  таких   как ламер  и Сашко  Белый.  Тех кто   любит  мыслить  трезво.
Переводит стрелки  на   то  что  я  слабак  и таракан, вот   это  новость.  Таракан, но  это  не  меняет  того   что  религия  -  смешной  бред,  заменяющий  людям   трудную  и непонятную  физику.

P.S.

От  любви  до  ненависти)
Этому  комочку,  кстати,  платят   уже  помесячно  за  его  тело. Фиксированная  плата. Нравится  кому-то  тыкать  в  слизь   и  нервы, прикинь.

Падший! Нормальный   парень  должен   грузчиком  работать, в  армии  служить, и  кришнаитский  бред   читать, а это..  так.. тьфу.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Сидя в мягкой комнате, ты замахнулся на внешний мир


 На-ре-ли-ги-ю. Хотя это  даже   не  религия, а  дешёвые  россказни  с целью  выпендриться.




> Не забывай, что я своё дело знаю и ПГМов гнобил на обоих форумах почище чем тебя.


 Да,  кстати -  они  ада   не  видели, а  треплются!  Как  посмели?   ПГМ  самое  настоящее.  А  ну-ка  гноби   автора  темы.  Ату.




> Суть в том, что ты не хочешь отвечать за свои слова => ты трепло


 Конкретный  пример.  Иначе,  как  мне  сказал  один  клиент,  "это просто  бздык  в  воду".

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> В интернете такие как ты рулят, потому что здесь можно и Путина послать, и быть круче Чака Норриса. Это твоё болотце. Я здесь не задержусь.


 Ну  ладно-ладно,  не  скромничай,  дорогуша)   Рулишь  здесь   ты   и   твой   активный  партнёр   тюрквимядя,  это  очевидно.   Очень   сожалею  что  он  куда-то   исчез.   Он  единственный  кто  проявлял  ко  мне   настоящее  внимание.  По  сути,  когда  я  разобрался  что  к  чему,  то  последние  посты  создавал   исключительно   ради  того  чтобы   тюрквимядя  красивыми  фразами  меня   освистал.  Ты  -  нет.  Ты  какой-то  жиденький.   Не  умеешь  ты  так  как  он.



> Я уже пояснял - такие как ты понимают только язык силы.


 Язык  нежности.  Но  ты  такой  отказываешься  признавать.  Ты  же  тиран.  Все  эти   фразы  о  психологии  и  философии  прикрывают  одно  -  ты  хочешь  доминировать  над  чьими-то  мозгами.  Чтобы  кто-то  около  тебя крутился,  пытался  вставить  слово,  а   ты  бы  резко  обрывал  -  так! Гордимся?!  Бла-бла-бла-бла-бла-бла-бла!  И  ты  знаешь  что  это  так,  отрицай  сколько  влезет.



> В реале таких быстро учат уму-разуму, закон жизни.


 Вот,  я  всё  понял.   Ты  считаешь   что если    высказавший  своё  мнение не  может  отстоять  его  в  драке  -  оно  автоматически не  имеет  право    на  существование  и не может  быть  правильным. Дя?  Дя.
Значит  и  учёные  не  могут  высказывать атеистические  взгляды.  Им  же  нормальные   пацаны   быстро бы  по  роже  дали!  Ницще  этого,  Сашко  Белый  вообще  убил  бы за  умершего  бога.  

  Все  должны  молчать.  Либо  иди   и  дерись  с  быдлом,  либо  ты  не  знаешь   как  устроен  мир  и тогда  ты  дешёвка.  Вот  он,  наглядный  пример  человека  добровольно   принявшего  философию  обывателей, узревшего  в ней  "глубину".  Он  отказывается  признавать   что   это   пустоголовый  скот  который  сам не  замечает   как  книжные  черви  и  ботаны  меняют    его  мировоззрение.
Слишком  долго   ты  тёрся  со всякими  грузчиками.  Твоя  голова  удивительна,  я  хотел  бы  примерить  её  на  один  часок.




> А ты просто трясёшь яйцами перед монитором.


 И  эта  тряска  принесла   мне  пять  тысяч  в  месяц. Прикольно, да.
Кстати   говоря, это   больше  похоже  на  войну  с моралью,  чем  тонны   писанины  твоего  ницше.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Я  понимаю  что  удобно  обозвать  меня  троллем  и петухом,  вместо  того  чтобы  спорить  с  атеизмом.  Ты  назвал  это  разговором,  но  это   монолог  с твоей  стороны.  Ты  и есть  нарцисс, ты  считаешь  себя  крутым  психологом который  всё знает  наперёд,  непогрешимо.  
Я  рад  тому  что  поскольку  ты  тиран, то   гнобление  твоё  распространяется  на любые  точки  зрения. То  есть,  веруны  тоже  попадают  под  раздачу. Поддерживать  ты  можешь  только  свою  куклу,  которая  робко   крутится  вокруг  тебя  и  поддакивает.   Но  ты  гнобил  бы  даже  её.  Такой  уж  ты  типок.

  Под  знаменем  борьбы  с нарциссизмом  сражается  самый  большой  нарцисс. 
Это  у педиков   зачастую  бывает.  Латентный  гей  избивает   себе  подобных.

Я  знаю  что  всё  решает   физическая  сила,  а  не  логические  аргументы.  Поэтому и злюсь  не  имея  такой  силы.  
Поэтому  мир  и говно, в нём  правят   такие как ты.
Игнорируют  логику  и упиваются  силой.
Неважно, кто  там существует, а кто  нет.  Важно  что  подчиняются  мне, любимому.

P.S.

И  да,  прежде  чем  уйти  из  этого  быдланского  общества, я всё-таки  в  нём  побыл.  Я  успел  повидать  много  людей  кроме матери.  Поэтому  я  и ушёл   оттуда, потому  что  мне противны  такие  как  ты.
Ты  не  быдло, нет.  Ты  сумасшедший   омега,  который  принял  их  философию.
Твоё  счастье  если  в реале  найдёшь  кого-то кому  сможешь  дрючить  мозги.
У  меня  вот  "отец"  нашёл, поэтому  моя  жизнь  и сломалась. Он  же  вообще  размножаться  не должен. Как и  ты.
И  нет  у  меня никакой  философии.  Я же  не  учёный,  а философия  без науки, это удел  быдла.
И  "отпор" я  тоже никому не даю. Потому  что  мне  хочется   логического  спора, а не силовых  аргументов. 
Я  знаю как  сложно  это  понять.

----------


## Злобс

> Ты  и есть  нарцисс, ты  считаешь  себя  крутым  психологом который  всё знает  наперёд,  непогрешимо.  
> 
> Поэтому  мир  и говно, в нём  правят   такие как ты.
> Игнорируют  логику  и упиваются  силой.
> Неважно, кто  там существует, а кто  нет.  Важно  что  подчиняются  мне, любимому.


  всё верно ты про него говоришь!

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Щас  ламер  длинным  сообщением  разразится.  Таракана  поддержали,  надо  же.

----------


## Злобс

он опять напишет, что мы его троллим. типичная отговорка Ламера, когда он не знает что сказать!

----------


## когда уже

зачем под другим ником пишешь?

----------


## Злобс

> зачем под другим ником пишешь?


  тот забанен до 15 числа

----------


## qwe

вот, читается перепалка очень хорошо. чувствуется, что от души, качественно))

----------


## Pechalka

Потому что там, где поганый ламер - везде перепалки. На двух форумах. На том забанен, в чатике тоже забанен, но ник каждый раз, как только ночь настает - он регит новый. 
Сейчас он скажет вновь свой бред, давайте послушаем этого шизо - клоуна!

----------


## qwe

> Потому что там, где поганый ламер - везде перепалки. На двух форумах. На том забанен, в чатике тоже забанен, но ник каждый раз, как только ночь настает - он регит новый. 
> Сейчас он скажет вновь свой бред, давайте послушаем этого шизо - клоуна!


 я буду болеть за истину  :Wink: 
я даже думаю, что если бы удалось невозможное - не переходить на личности обеим сторонам, то она (истина), даже может быть нашлась бы в итоге, хоть немного)

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Что   ж  вы  уж  так  обзываете  -  поганый.  

Демагог,  лицемер  тешащий  самолюбие. Псевдопсихолог. Он   молодец.  Каждый  его   пост  непредсказуем,  он  похвалит  тебя  в  одном  и отпетушит  в другом. 
Якобы  воспитывает  тех  у  кого  психологические  недостатки, на  самом  деле  стремится  к  эмоциональному  доминированию.
Его  посты  хотя бы  заставляют   вчитываться  и думать.  Определённый  талант.

----------


## когда уже

:EEK!: как грамотно все разложил по полочкам

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> У меня каждый год всё круто меняется, а у них годами одно и то же, те же ярлыки, от пакетиков чая, заваренного по второму разу,


 У меня пока  тоже.  Универ,  посиделки,  проституция  - по  году  на  каждое  событие.

 Я  иногда  покидаю  башенку  чтобы  предложить  услуги  особого  характера.
Покидаю  квартиру  чтобы  заняться  сексом. Это  лучше  чем  ничего.  И  даже  пожалуй   лучше  чем  грузить  ящики  или  садиться  в  тюрьму  за  мошенничество.




> Я кругом неправ.


 Конечно  неправ.  Не  жить  ты  пытаешься, а  отираться  вокруг  низших  слоёв  общества, считая  их  "благородными  дикарями", законодателями, живущими  полной  жизнью.  
Рабы  на   галере  наверно  кайфовали,  а  вот унылые  девки  в гареме, уу..  Не  дай   бозинька  такой  судьбы.
Несуществующий   бозинька  которого  не было и нет.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Ага.  Гей,  быдляне. Что  ж  мы  смотрим  стоим  на  этого тухлодырого, как   самая  добрая  нация  мы  должны  его  разорвать. 
Всегда  будет  стоять  рассея, у  нас  особая  энергия. 

Стушуется  скоро  энергия  эта  к  чертям.  Конфликт  усилится  и станем  одним из  штатов   США. 
Тут-то  быдляне  медным  тазом и  накроются.
Молюсь   бозиньке  об  этом  каждый  бозий  день.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

В  тюрьму  "побывавших  в  аду".  Пусть  ад  увидят.  А  то  они своими   бредовыми  рассказами,  оскорбили  религию по-крупному, не  то  что всякие   пуси  раи.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Слабаки  не умеют  держать   судьбу  в  узде   и  молятся   богу.  А  я  хозяйка  своей  скорлупы, своей башенки   и  никогда  её  не потеряю. Вольна  оставаться  в  ней  до  самой  смерти. Слабак  бы  сказал  -  плохо, не  будет стимула  выбраться  и  контактировать  с  людьми. Но  тут  мне  помогают  инет-знакомства  с  целью  интим-встречи. Прекрасный  выход  в реальный  мир,  всегда  остаются  прекрасные  впечатления.  Кроме  последней, когда  на  холоде  в камышах  трахалась.

P.S.
Конечно,  квартиру  могут   отнять  иностранные  захватчики или  само  государство  или   метеорит.
Мамка  может   умереть  на  улице  неся  в  сумке  все наши  сбережения,  мужики  отвернутся  и  мне  придётся  умирать  от  голода  и мороза.
Такое  возможно.  Я  не  бог, а  только  король  положения,  если точнее,  принцесса   положения.   Принцессу  можно  низвергнуть, силой  лишить её  владений.  Судьба может  взбрыкнуть  и  узда  вылетит  из  рук.
Но  одно  дело  король   или  почётная принцесса  в  замке,  а  другое   раб  на  галерах.   Вот он-то  испугано, устало  и  уныло машет   вёслами, не  зная  куда  плывёт  корабль  в  котором  он  заточен.
А  везёт  он  парчу для  трусиков  принцессы.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Кому-то  больше  повезло,  кто-то  внебрачный  сын  торквемады.

Родителей  не  выбирают.

Разница   между  пашней  грузчика и  приятным  времяпрепровождением путаны  очевидна.  Нет  же,  мы  будем  упорно  утверждать  что  только  трудный  способ  зарабатывания  денег   является  правильным,   только  он  даёт  ключ  к  пониманию  жизни. Пониманию  того  как трудна жизнь  раба,  да.  Но ничего  больше.



По  теме. Вот  эта  глупая  неувязка    насчёт  пагубности  грехов.  Ну  конечно, если  меня  обещают  поджарить  на адской  сковородке,  чтобы я  не  знал  покоя  целую  вечность, то  естественно  мне  будут  неприятны   "запретные  плоды".  Когда  на  тебя орут,  даже  пить  неохота. Ни пить,  ни  дрочить.   То  есть,  сами по  себе  грехи   сладкие  и приятные,  но  потом  за  ними  следует  адская  боль  созданная  любящим  боженькой.  Он  создал  удовольствия  и   удерживает  нас  от  них  страхом боли.  Какие  чувства  можно  испытывать  к   такому  бородатому  садисту?  Какие  пожелания?  Конечно,   только щелбан  дать  и   бородишку   повырвать.

----------


## qwe

> Вот  эта  глупая  неувязка    насчёт  пагубности  грехов.  Ну  конечно, если  меня  обещают  поджарить  на адской  сковородке,  чтобы я  не  знал  покоя  целую  вечность, то  естественно  мне  будут  неприятны   "запретные  плоды".


 вопрос веры явно переносится болезненно. интересно, почему?)

очевидно, что это символизм. и очевидно, что воспринимать символизм буквально, тем более по каким-то урывкам, которые прошли испорченный телефон через тысячи таких же непонимающих - это   с т е р е о т и п   и недальновидность)), а местами, так совсем инфантилизм  :Wink:  если хочется знать реальные факты - принято изучать ИСТОЧНИКИ. и в них все далеко не так как ты себе представляешь, вообще иначе. 
ассоциирование не поможет понимать суть, так как это только вспомогательная функция ума...
на библию можно не замахиваться, там одна сплошная иносказательность - ничего не поймешь  :Wink: . Но, что любопытно, никакого бога с бородой в библии нет))  Стоит брать серьезных авторов, чтобы понять глубину. *Флоренского* итп тебе еще рано советовать)) положение безвыходное.
Может быть: http://altrea.narod.ru/lewis/love04.html с чего-нибудь попроще.
Но, пока не появилась собственная потребность в нравственности, в се безнадежно...




> Слабаки не умеют держать судьбу в узде и молятся богу. А я хозяйка своей скорлупы, своей башенки и никогда её не потеряю.


 это не держание судьбы - это договор с самим собой. внутренний. и не более того)

и еще, ты постоянно путаешь церковь - в функциях социального института, и ту основу, которая делает веру духовным достижением отдельного человека. салат оливье получается)

не туда ты пошел работать)) *9 мин. 30 с*:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> вопрос веры явно переносится болезненно. интересно, почему?)


 Я же  говорю  -  меня  раздражает  когда   на  полном  серьёзе  рассуждают  о существовании  деда-мороза.
Или  черепашек-ниндзя   как  удачно  сказал  один  новоявленный  боевой  товарищ.




> очевидно, что это символизм. и очевидно, что воспринимать символизм буквально, тем более по каким-то урывкам, которые прошли испорченный телефон через тысячи таких же непонимающих - это с т е р е о т и п и недальновидность)), а местами, так совсем инфантилизм


 Аа,  воот  как.  Ну  это   уже  ближе к телу.  А где  же  бозинька?  Почему  он  не  корректирует  испорченные  телефоны?  Ему  пофиг  в  каком  виде  спустя  века  дошла  информация  о  нём?  
Или  что,  мы  наконец-то  проболтались  что  бозинька  существует  только  в  наших  эмоционально  незащищённых  мозгах?



> на библию можно не замахиваться, там одна сплошная иносказательность - ничего не поймешь . Но, что любопытно, никакого бога с бородой в библии нет)) Стоит брать серьезных авторов, чтобы понять глубину. Флоренского итп тебе еще рано советовать)) положение безвыходное.
> Может быть: http://altrea.narod.ru/lewis/love04.html с чего-нибудь попроще.
> Но, пока не появилась собственная потребность в нравственности, в се безнадежно...


 Ой,  всё,  достаточно.  Я  кажется  ясно  давал  вам понять  что  не  хочу  рассуждать  с  вами на  эту  тему.  У  вас  есть  потребность  в  устаревших  мотивирующих  аллегориях,  у  меня  нет.  Зачем  они  мне,  я  из  дома  только ради  секса  выхожу.
Окей.




> это не держание судьбы - это договор с самим собой. внутренний. и не более того)


 Вы  снова не  поняли.  Я  подразумевал  обстоятельства.  Мать  меня  никогда  не  бросит,  с  мужиками  вроде  всё  складывается  отлично (как  я  и  рассчитывал  у  редких  педиков  в моём  городе  не  такой  уж  большой  ассортимент  молодого  мяса) так  что у  меня  есть  все  основания быть  уверенным в  завтрашнем  дне.  Не напрягаясь  на  тяжёлой  работе.

----------


## qwe

> меня раздражает когда на полном серьёзе рассуждают о существовании деда-мороза.


 про деда мороза я уже объясняла - он существует, но не в той же форме, что ты. И это его полное право, он не обязан быть человеком. мы же говорим не о человеке, а о сверхсуществе. У тебя есть логика?))
Для тех, кто читает: я утверждаю, что дед мороз существует в форме сказок, игрушек, переодетых людей, представлений в уме и проч... 




> А где же бозинька? Почему он не корректирует испорченные телефоны? Ему пофиг в каком виде спустя века дошла информация о нём?


  чтобы ответить на этот вопрос нужно изучить устройство мира))




> Я кажется ясно давал вам понять что не хочу рассуждать с вами на эту тему.


  Это и понятно. ведь нет материалов, на основании которых ты мог бы рассуждать.  :Wink: 




> У вас есть потребность в устаревших мотивирующих аллегориях нравственности


  Если твою квартиру, не дай бог, ограбят. Ты будешь считать, что ограбивший прав? Когда ты критикуешь отца или отчима - о чем ты по-твоему рассуждаешь? это просто обида? но ты же ищешь доказательств, что он не прав по отношению к тебе. А на каком основании он может быть не прав? только на основании нравственности. Т.е. когда тебя задевает, ты эту самую нравственность ищешь, чтобы защищаться  :Smile: 




> Мать меня никогда не бросит, с мужиками вроде всё складывается отлично (как я и рассчитывал у редких педиков в моём городе не такой уж большой ассортимент молодого мяса) так что у меня есть все основания быть уверенным в завтрашнем дне. Не напрягаясь на тяжёлой работе.


 Мать у тебя вечная, наверное?..
Что ты будешь делать, когда начнешь стареть?.. (пьющий человек, который ведет ночной образ жизни, стареет, болеет и тупеет очень быстро, алкоголь прекрасно справляется с задачей разрушения организма. Свежести хватит года на 3, если ты везучий)
С моей точки зрения у тебя уже тяжелая, вредная работа, тут я субъективна))

----------


## qwe

> А где же бозинька? Почему он не корректирует испорченные телефоны? Ему пофиг в каком виде спустя века дошла информация о нём?


 а тема, на самом деле интересная и обширная. 
если бы бог все проблемы решал за человека, человек был бы марионеткой и не имел собственной воли. весь мир был бы застывшей скульптурой, образно выражаясь, которая никак уже не развивается, потому что в ней уже все идеально.
 на практике, если тебе хочется, чтобы ОН лично исправлял каждый телефон, то за каждым телефоном придется к нему же лично обращаться)) (и вообще, как-то налаживать с ним коммуникацию) я шучу, но дела примерно так и обстоят. а причины почему они так обстоят, нужно опять же, искать в тех местах, где эта информация есть.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> про деда мороза я уже объясняла - он существует, но не в той же форме, что ты. 
>  что дед мороз существует в форме сказок, игрушек, переодетых людей, представлений в уме и проч...


 Бог  тоже?




> Если твою квартиру, не дай бог, ограбят. Ты будешь считать, что ограбивший прав? Когда ты критикуешь отца или отчима - о чем ты по-твоему рассуждаешь? это просто обида? но ты же ищешь доказательств, что он не прав по отношению к тебе. А на каком основании он может быть не прав? только на основании нравственности. Т.е. когда тебя задевает, ты эту самую нравственность ищешь, чтобы защищаться


 Вот интересное  противоречие.  Вы  вроде  бы  согласны с тем  что всё  это  сказка  для  наставления.  И  всё-таки  верите  в  сверхъестественную  силу  фен-шуя.   Капля  дёгтя.




> Мать у тебя вечная, наверное?..


 Мать и накопленные ею  сбережения  - долговечны. Две  квартиры  сдаются.  Мне  одному  хватит.




> (пьющий человек, который ведет ночной образ жизни, стареет, болеет и тупеет очень быстро, алкоголь прекрасно справляется с задачей разрушения организма. Свежести хватит года на 3, если ты везучий)


 Слушайте,  ну  вам   35  лет, ну.  Вы  тётя  взрослая, лучше  меня должны знать.
 Какое  на  фиг разрушение  через  три года,  вы  о наркотиках  что ли  говорите?  Я  бурно  пью  с  16  лет.  Ну  хорошо,  с  17  началась  пиковая  активность.  Скоро  мне  21, первого  мая  будет.  
И  что?
Это  при  том, что  я  от  рождения  имею  больную  печёнку.




> С моей точки зрения у тебя уже тяжелая, вредная работа, тут я субъективна))


 Какая  работа?  Пить  это работа?  Это хобби.




> Т.е. когда тебя задевает, ты эту самую нравственность ищешь, чтобы защищаться


 Каким  лесом  тут  бозинька?
Я  ищу  способ  устранить  этого  примата  подальше  от  себя.  Мне  не  нужны  для  этого  "ГЛУБОКИЕ!"  философские  раздумья.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> на практике, если тебе хочется, чтобы ОН лично исправлял каждый телефон, то за каждым телефоном придется к нему же лично обращаться)) (и вообще, как-то налаживать с ним коммуникацию) я шучу, но дела примерно так и обстоят. а причины почему они так обстоят, нужно опять же, искать в тех местах, где эта информация есть.


 Инфу..  понимаете..  инфу  о  себе..  Вы  сказали  что  инфа   о  нём  по  большей части искажена.  Почему  он  не исправит  искажённые  источники  на  первоначально  чистые  и правильные.
Речь-то не о помощи  людям, её-то, понятно, наш  Бог  Любви  никогда  никому не предоставит, речь о помощи   себе.  А если ему  плевать  какие  о  нём представления  у  людей, то  нет  смысла  вообще  исследовать  его  и  молиться ему, если он не  желает  открываться.

----------


## qwe

> Бог тоже?


  бог тоже)) причем, если дед-мороз - это частность, которая хоть как-то похожа на человеческую личность (отдельную), то бог - это всеобъемлющая глобальность, которая намного выше-шире-глубже  всего сотворенного, а тем более ограниченного человеческого ума итп




> Вы вроде бы согласны с тем что всё это сказка для наставления.


  Что именно сказка?




> И всё-таки верите в сверхъестественную силу фен-шуя


  какая-же она (сила) сверхестественная??? она сверхестественная для официальной науки СССР 1950г (выразилась как смогла) 
Кто заставляет тебя в 2014-м жить по законам СССР?  :Smile:  у нас уже торсионные поля есть))
кибернетика - лженаука. встань из-за компьютера - его не существует))




> Мать и накопленные ею сбережения - долговечны. Две квартиры сдаются. Мне одному хватит.


 чтобы искать арендаторов, брать с них арендную плату, нужно общаться с людьми. Ты же социофоб, как же ты справишься? А если попадутся мошенники?




> Какое на фиг разрушение через три года..?


 _необратимые_ последствия.




> Скоро мне 21, первого мая будет.


 все с тобой понятно: http://astrodaily.ru/goroskop_person...&tema=1&id=0#f
 :Smile: 

1993 год водный - соответственно, ты из тех, кто легче играет роли, чем заглядывает внутрь себя и избегает с собой настоящим сталкиваться. хочется жить на облачке.)

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Уууу..  Вот  это  даа..  Ха-ха-ха-ха...  Всё-всё, ясно.  Я  забыл  немного, простите,  насколько  вы  одухотворённая. 




> чтобы искать арендаторов, брать с них арендную плату, нужно общаться с людьми. Ты же социофоб, как же ты справишься? А если попадутся мошенники?


 Да  вот  фиг  знает  как.  Алкоголь  в помощь.

----------


## qwe

> понимаете..  инфу  о  себе.. Почему  он  не исправит  искажённые  источники  на  первоначально  чистые  и правильные.


  понимаю))) потому и говорю. Полно источников

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

От  того  как  у меня  в  доме  расставлены  диваны, меняется   моя  удача  по  жизни?  Вы   серьёзно?

----------


## qwe

> От  того  как  у меня  в  доме  расставлены  диваны, меняется   моя  удача  по  жизни?  Вы   серьёзно?


 в определенном смысле))) ДА

----------


## qwe

> Да  вот  фиг  знает  как.  Алкоголь  в помощь


 так почему не пойти к психологу сейчас, пока ум свежей и психика более гибкая и интеллект не пропит полностью? пока легче исправлять погрешности?..

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Вот  опять же,  вы иронизируете  и  кажется  не  верите  фен-шую.  В  следующем  посте  скажете  что  верите.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> так почему не пойти к психологу сейчас, пока ум свежей и психика более гибкая и интеллект не пропит полностью? пока легче исправлять погрешности?..


 Потому  что  стесняюсь.  И  так и  буду  стесняться  после его  посещения.

----------


## qwe

> Вот  опять же,  вы иронизируете  и  кажется  не  верите  фен-шую.  В  следующем  посте  скажете  что  верите.


 я всегда буду верить феншую))

это тебе:

спать лучше головой на Северо-запад, и вообще это личное самое удачное направление. и за компьютером сидеть (поскольку там проводится много времени), тоже лицом в направлении СЗ.
Здоровье - ЮЗ
личное развитие - З
хорошие отношения - СВ

остальные 4 направления неудачные

----------


## qwe

> Потому  что  стесняюсь.  И  так и  буду  стесняться  после его  посещения.


 ну и что, немного потерпеть первое время. это не навсегда
С ним же, с психологом, разобрать первым делом проблему стеснения в его присутствии)) Некоторым помогает лежание на кушетке, а психолог сидит где-то за спиной и не маячит перед глазами  :Wink:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Некоторым помогает лежание на кушетке, а психолог сидит где-то за спиной и не маячит перед глазами


 Угу.  Чтобы  я  лежал  как дурак,  как  кролик  препариуемый.  
Нет  уж, только  лицом к  лицу,  глаза  в  глаза.



> С ним же, с психологом, разобрать первым делом проблему стеснения в его присутствии))


 Потому  что  мои  проблемы  ему безразличны  и смешны, он  меня  презирает.  Потому  что  во мне  нет  того  огня  который  должен  быть  в нормальном  человеке и он  не   зажжёт  его  во  мне,  только  обсмотрит  это  болото у  меня  в  мозгу  и  мне  будет  стыдно.  




> остальные 4 направления неудачные


 Что  делает  их  неудачными?

----------


## qwe

> Потому что мои проблемы ему безразличны и смешны, он меня презирает.


 это непрофессиональное отношение) Нужно искать компетентного специалиста




> нет того огня который должен быть в нормальном человеке и он не зажжёт его во мне, только обсмотрит это болото у меня в мозгу и мне будет стыдно.


 молодость ждет быстрых результатов. зажигать огонь придется самому. психолог - это опора внешняя, он не может залезть внутрь и решить за тебя.




> Что делает их неудачными?


 в каком смысле?
для всех родившихся 1.05.1993 они действуют неудачно. повышают количество трений с жизнью, окружающими... Есть энергетическая структура земли и человека. в одном ракурсе человек функционирует удачно, в другом "задевает углы" - в этом роде...

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> для всех родившихся 1.05.1993 они действуют неудачно. повышают количество трений с жизнью, окружающими... Есть энергетическая структура земли и человека. в одном ракурсе человек функционирует удачно, в другом "задевает углы" - в этом роде...


 О  боже..  Вот  как  бог  меня  учит.  
Теперь  уже  думаю, а лучше  христианство.

Как  дата  может  на что-то  влиять? Это  же  просто  цифры, условное  понятие.




> это непрофессиональное отношение) Нужно искать компетентного специалиста


 Ага.  Как-то  одной    непрофессиональной  написал  что  хочу  сменить  пол  и вообще  мне  нравятся  мальчики.  Длинным  же  постом она  раскудахталась.  Как  вас  таких  земля  плодит   и так  далее.

А  вообще, психологи  подчиняются  тем  же  инстинктам, несмотря  на то  что  пытаются  их  изучать. 
Так  что, так  или   иначе,  девки  будут  нести  ободряюще-жалеющую   лабуду,  а  мужики (не  мои, а  психологи) ободряюще-презрительную.  Точнее,  не  ободряющую, а  побуждающую.




> зажигать огонь придется самому.


 Вот  именно,  вот  именно.  Одна  трезвая  мысль.  Только  нет  во  мне  такой  силы и  опора  в  виде  психолога  не  поможет.

----------


## qwe

> Как дата может на что-то влиять? Это же просто цифры, условное понятие.


 чему тебя в школе учили?.. что такое календарная дата?
мы живем по солнечному календарю или летоисчислению, восточные страны, часто по лунному (лунный месяц)...
сутки - это период, когда земля совершает полный оборот вокруг своей оси, год, когда она делает полный круг вокруг солнца. меняется положение земли относительно других планет, меняются процессы в магнитных полях. Какие абстрактные числа???))
откуда вообще календарь взялся?? от астрологов. независимо от того, нравится тебе это или нет. потом, значительно позднее наука стала оформляться во что-то похожее на нашу... это ты можешь и без меня почитать.

грубо говоря, дата - это положение космических тел на определенный момент, со всеми вытекающими из этого последствиями




> одной непрофессиональной написал что хочу сменить пол и вообще мне нравятся мальчики. Длинным же постом она раскудахталась. Как вас таких земля плодит


 именно, непрофессиональная  :Wink: 
не в том смысле, что у нее нет образования, а в том смысле, что у нее плохо получается работать с живыми людьми.
психолог не должен выражать личное отношение вообще. может, в исключительных случаях, если это поможет делу




> Только нет во мне такой силы и опора в виде психолога не поможет.


 ты отлично умеешь загнать себя в угол. надежно и с гарантиями. и двери забаррикадировать)

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> меняются процессы в магнитных полях.


 Угу. Ну  я как бы  в курсе.  А  ещё в курсе  что  магнитные  процессы  не  влияют  на то  трахну  ли   сегодня  машку  из  соседнего  подъезда.
Ладно,  я  с  вами так  это,  лениво  беседу  веду.  Беседу   ни о  чём.  Можно  было  бы  спросить  чему  вас  учили  если  вы  смогли  уверовать   что магнитные  поля   меняют  обстоятельства  жизни   расположенных  под ними микробов, но я  не  буду.  Всё  равно  не пойму!  Это  доступно  лишь  тем  кто  пресытился праздностью и  решил  постичь  глубину.
Я  уже  говорил,  повторю  ещё  раз.  Зайду  сюда  в  девяносто  лет  и  напишу  в  этой  теме  -  ДЛЯ  АДЕКВАТНОГО  ПОВЕДЕНИЯ  БОГ  НЕ НУЖЕН.  УДОВОЛЬСТВИЯ  БЫВАЮТ  ТОЛЬКО  И  ТОЛЬКО  ТЕЛЕСНЫЕ. УМСТВЕННОГО  ВНИМАНИЯ  ТРЕБУЕТ  ИСКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНО  НАУЧНОЕ   ПОЗНАНИЕ  МИРА,  ИБО  БОЛЬШЕ  ЕГО  ПОЗНАТЬ НИКАК  НЕЛЬЗЯ.
А  МНЕ  УЖЕ  ДЕВЯНОСТО  И Я  ВСЁ  РАВНО  ТАК  ДУМАЮ.
Прямо  так  и напишу.
А  скажут  что  старческий   маразм у дедушки.  Демагоги  всегда  вывернутся. Молодой  -  ещё  не  дорос  до  понимания,  зрелый   - злишься  из-за  проблем  в  личной  жизни,  старый -  крыша  потекла.
Единственный  способ  борьбы  с суеверными  демагогами, это оборвать  способ  их  размножения  - правильно,  по  телевизору   не  гороскопы  показывать, а научные  программы, не  "оскорбление   верующих"  выпячивать,  а  проблемы  в   современных  исследованиях.  Приобщать  народ  к  здравому  смыслу.  Но  кому  это  надо.  Мы лучше в церковь  будем  зазывать,  про прелести семьи  и небосвода рассказывать.
Навязали  вам целый   вымышленный  мир,  вымышленные  знания,  вымышленную  науку,  вымышленные  проблемы,  а  вы  в них  и варитесь  с удовольствием.  Ну  варитесь  дальше.
Некоторые  рабы  настолько  ничтожны, что  даже  прозрев  на  мгновение, отключившись  от матрицы просто  не  могут  этого  вынести   и  поспешно  подключают  себя  обратно.
Таких  больше  всего  жаль, искренне.  Мозги-то  есть,  но морально  слабы.  
А  общая  проблема  одна - не  те книжки читали,  не   те рты  слушали.

----------


## qwe

> Можно было бы спросить чему вас учили если вы смогли уверовать что магнитные поля меняют обстоятельства жизни расположенных под ними микробов


 естественно, "магнитные поля" я употребила в широком смысле))

как преподаватель я сегодня плохо подготовилась к лекции.)) тебе действительно не понятно где связь. астрология возникла из каббалы. устройство мира асия, если не ошибаюсь, отвечает за те процессы, которые на физическом плане отвечают за явления в космосе и многое др.
в нужном объеме я тебе тут на форуме ничего не объясню. и не на форуме. потому что нужно мне засесть на месяц и подготовить текст, который из твоего нынешнего состояния ума выведет в более широкие границы. у меня нет этого месяца и сил на это, честно говоря) да и ты не горишь желанием

все остальное у тебя крик души, отчасти спровацированный фразой "чему учили в школе"
Приношу свои глубокие извинения за бестактность))
на сегодня у меня все - надо уходить)




> лениво беседу веду. Беседу ни о чём.


  ничего себе ни о чем))

сам ты демагог - это у тебя Меркурий в овне)))

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Фу,  блин,  так и знал  что  скажете, что я обиделся.
Это  ещё  один демагогический  приём,  любимый  женщинами  - вам не  дают,  бог  существует, да  вы  просто  на  меня  обиделись  и пытаетесь  доказать  обратное.

Я  же  телец, меня  трудно  вывести из  себя, ну.  Этому-то  вы  верите.
Я  учился   на  тройки  двойки, я  вас  слушаю.  Вы  учитель.



> как преподаватель я сегодня плохо подготовилась к лекции.))


 Вы  правда  учитель?  А  что  ведёте?  Не  культурологию, нет?  




> сам ты демагог - это у тебя Меркурий в овне)))


 Может  распишете   всё  обо  мне?  Люблю  лесть.  
А  то  как-то непонятно,  то  телец  в  солнце, то меркурий  в овне.

Да, чуть  не забыл  -  бозинька  же  запрещает  гороскопы.  Уже  нет?  Или  вы  прочитали  в своих  особых  книгах,  доступных   для  понимания только избранным,  что всё  это  совместимо? 




> тебе действительно не понятно где связь. астрология возникла из каббалы. устройство мира асия, если не ошибаюсь, отвечает за те процессы, которые на физическом плане отвечают за явления в космосе и многое др.
> в нужном объеме я тебе тут на форуме ничего не объясню. и не на форуме. потому что нужно мне засесть на месяц и подготовить текст, который из твоего нынешнего состояния ума выведет в более широкие границы. у меня нет этого месяца и сил на это, честно говоря) да и ты не горишь желанием


 Если  я  вижу   что  это  ненаучный  бред, то  не  горю  желанием.  Да, лучше  не надо.  А  то  взрослых   тёть  опровергать, я  не  хочу.  Мне  как-то  неудобно,  сыновний  инстинкт  включается, всё равно что  маму оскорблять.  Или  веселую  клоуничиху  на  детском  утреннике.  Не  хочется  показывать  свою  злую природу  и  изгаляться  в  таких  случаях.

----------


## qwe

> ещё один демагогический приём, любимый женщинами


  о, тут уже война полов началась, и даже клоуном назвали))




> А что ведёте? Не культурологию, нет?


  прикладное самолюбие)




> Может распишете всё обо мне? Люблю лесть. 
> А то как-то непонятно, то телец в солнце, то меркурий в овне.


 там по ссылке выше все расписано)




> бозинька же запрещает гороскопы.


  православная церковь не приветствует, но я пока не взяла на себя таких обязательств соответствовать)




> Если я вижу что это ненаучный бред, то не горю желанием.


  чистая демагогия







> Мне как-то неудобно, сыновний инстинкт включается, всё равно что маму оскорблять.


  не могу похвастаться взаимным включенем материнского. он у меня всегда отсутствовал))

Кажется все это оффтоп называется? относительно темы))

----------


## neji

> УДОВОЛЬСТВИЯ  БЫВАЮТ  ТОЛЬКО  И  ТОЛЬКО  ТЕЛЕСНЫЕ


 абсолютная неправда




> это у тебя Меркурий в овне)))


 в говне. бгг, не удержался.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> абсолютная неправда


    Ну  вообще-то  абсолютная  правда.  Даже  ваши духовные  услады  происходят  в вашем телесном  мозге.



> в говне. бгг, не удержался.


 Ага, тоже пришло  на  ум.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> православная церковь не приветствует,


 Угу.  Не  приветствует. А точнее,  запрещает.

----------


## qwe

> Угу.  Не  приветствует. А точнее,  запрещает.


 ну и? вывод?  :Wink: 




> Единственный способ борьбы с суеверными демагогами, это оборвать способ их размножения - правильно, по телевизору не гороскопы показывать, а научные программы, не "оскорбление верующих" выпячивать, а проблемы в современных исследованиях. Приобщать народ к здравому смыслу. Но кому это надо. Мы лучше в церковь будем зазывать, про прелести семьи и небосвода рассказывать.
> Навязали вам целый вымышленный мир, вымышленные знания, вымышленную науку, вымышленные проблемы, а вы в них и варитесь с удовольствием. Ну варитесь дальше.
> Некоторые рабы настолько ничтожны, что даже прозрев на мгновение, отключившись от матрицы просто не могут этого вынести и поспешно подключают себя обратно.
> Таких больше всего жаль, искренне. Мозги-то есть, но морально слабы. 
> А общая проблема одна - не те книжки читали, не те рты слушали.


 вот шел бы и наводил порядок, а не отсиживался в норе) жизнь не такая уж длинная...

----------


## qwe

> Два человека пытаются доказать друг другу то, во что сами не верят.


 о, я не пытаюсь доказать то, во что я *лично* верю или не верю. потому что, вообще никогда не обсуждаю ни с кем то, во что *верю для себя*)) Если о чем-то говорю _публично_, значит я считаю, что знаю это и уверена, иначе не брала бы на себя ответственность. и эти вещи не требуют доказательств, так как объективно существуют и 300 раз доказаны не мной.
с моей стороны есть только попытка расширить кругозор собеседнику)

----------


## qwe

> Если ты даже то, что веришь для себя, не выставляешь на паблик, значит, не только оно очень спорно, т.к. тебя поднимут курам на смех, значит, сомнительно и всё остальное. Нельзя выйти сухим из воды.


 ассоциирование - очень интересно работает)) может найду одну ссылку - выложу... потом когда-нибудь)

верю - это не принадлежность к конфессии. это то, что принимается человеком как существующее положение вещей до того, как оно доказано опытом. и действия, планы в дальнейшем выстраиваются в зависимости от того во что веришь.
при чем здесь кто-то? или чье-то мнение?
если это моя жизнь. кто-то будет за меня делать мои дела и задачи? Кто он? Где этот человек?!  :Wink: )) (мне есть чем его нагрузить)
если мне будет интересно чье-то мнение, если мне его и так не видно, без обсуждений, я его спрошу))
нет необходимости зависить от чьих то мнений или не признавать чье-то право на личное мнение. хуже, когда у человека нет мнения.

когда речь идет о том, чтобы _что-то сделать_ (то, в чем ты уверен), а не выяснить свою личность, свой статус, то подбираются те стратегии, которые _дают возможность сделать_. и только у них приоретет. 
если я хочу есть - я уверена в этом, мне не нужно посоветоваться с товарищами, спросить у них разрешения, заявить им о своих правах или сделать звонок другу))
есть естественное течение. и, в каком-то роде, минимализм. это экономит силы и энергию.

в интернет-культуре разбираюсь поверхностно)

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> ну и? вывод?


 Ню?  Кякёй вивёд?  :Wink:   Чтё  у вяс  кяша  в  гяляве?




> Два человека пытаются доказать друг другу то, во что сами не верят.


 Угу.  Думаете  что  бога нет?  На  самом деле  вы  в это  не верите!  Я  точно  знаю.

Кому  там  что  доказывать,  милый? Просто   пишу  ради  забавных  постов  о  фен-шуе  и  магнитном  поле.
Не  повезло  тётеньке,  попала  под  влияние  моды  девяностых   "атеизм  отстой, наконец-то  нам  открылись  истинные  знания, идите  вам расскажет  кашпировский".
Да  и  смысл,  в  принципе,   доказывать  тётенькам.  Там не логика  нужна, а  респектабельный   самец  в дорогом костюме ( как  ты, например)  который  источая  горько-сладкий  запах мужского одеколона  твёрдо скажет:  атеизм  это  хорошо.  Это  правильно.  И   властно  стиснув  её  локоть, увлечёт  за  собой  в постель. 
Вот   тогда  она  примется   с  такой  же  небрежной  уверенностью   убеждать  всех  в атеизме.
А, да,  глаза  ещё, у тебя  глаза  вроде  властные,  все  задроты  дрожат и взгляд  отводят.




> Сталин был истым альфа и омега - властным, презирал людей, себя считал великим.


 Оо)   Разве  это  сочетается?  "Он  был  и петухом  и  паханом". 
 Нее,  братишка, по  твоим  словам,  омегу  реальные  пацаны  сразу  срисуют.
Чё-то  не то  ты  сбуровил.
Если  презирал ,  значит  обиженник,  не  смог  бы он  никого  удержать.




> Не смущайтесь, это про вас. Вот почему для вас так важна анонимность?


 Это  про  меня  тоже?  А  ты  типа  не  в  курсе,  что  я  имя, фотки,  город  свой  называл?  Меня  вычислить  проще  простого,  написать  на  мамбе   что  хочешь  встретиться  и  я  приду.  Если  будет  настроение.

Воитель с лурком, ага.  Прям  как  я  когда-то.  Те  кто там пишут, конечно  не  могут работать за  компом,  зарабатывая  денег  поболе  чем  грузчики  в  пятёрочке.
Вот  чуть покопаешься  в  человеке  -  и дикое  разочарование.  Его  бесит  что  в  инете  хикки  и  отморозки  считают  себя  элитой  и это  мнение  достаточно  сильно  распространено.  Додумался,  видите  ли, что это самообман  и иллюзии. Голова, что  сказать.  
Злоба на  домоседов-задротов,  чувство   несправедливости от того  что  в  сети  их  философию так  поддерживают,  совращая  умы  юных  инет-пользователей.  Что ж,  в принципе, благородная  война.
Вот только  предлагать  в качестве  альтернативы  сашко  белого  и  пятёрочку..  Ну  его  на фиг.



> но что-то для себя уяснил из вашей культуры "небыдла" - отсюда нужно уходить. И как можно дальше.


 Ты  никогда не  уйдёшь.  Потому  что  злоба на  задротов.  Тебе   хочется их  "пинать",  как  ты  выражаешься.  Хочется  донести  новичкам,  что  это  неправильно, их  образ  жизни.  Поэтому, по  сути,  ты  навсегда  увяз  здесь.    Попался на  удочку  "в интернете  кто-то не  прав".  
У   меня-то   часы  остановились, а ты    время  теряешь.

P.S.
Как  бы доказать  ламеру  что  я под  опекой  папиков..  Как  же,  как..  Хм..  А  впрочем..  Пусть  не  верит,  мне плевать! Решение  найдено!
Если  серьёзно,  то  ходили разговоры  о порноролике   с моим  участием.  Ну  типа, любительское  домашнее   порно.  Обязательно    крикну  пароль   -  я  твоя  хрустальная  принцесса  милый!  Так узнаешь  что  это я.

P.P.S.
У  вас  с торквемадой  даже  музыкальные  вкусы  одинаковые.   Он  цоя  цитировал, ты  макаревича.  У   меня   на задворках  сознания  блуждает  теория  что  вы  одно  лицо. До  конца  не уверен.

----------


## qwe

> Ню? Кякёй вивёд?


  детский сад... бррр))) 
так не пойму, с твоей точки зрения фен-шуй это грех и нужно прекратить??)) или ты не уверен? не можешь выбрать сторону?))




> Просто пишу ради забавных постов о фен-шуе и магнитном поле.


  ну хоть как-то, хоть клоуном)) остальные посты о фен-шуе  становятся платными, за забавность. для тебя лично  :Wink: 




> Там не логика нужна, а респектабельный самец в дорогом костюме ( как ты, например) который источая горько-сладкий запах мужского одеколона твёрдо скажет: атеизм это хорошо. Это правильно. И властно стиснув её локоть, увлечёт за собой в постель. 
> Вот тогда она примется с такой же небрежной уверенностью убеждать всех в атеизме.
> А, да, глаза ещё, у тебя глаза вроде властные, все задроты дрожат и взгляд отводят.


 посмеялась.
не угадал. нужен всего один миллион долларов. но бесплатный))) вообще, ничто так не вдохновляет меня в этой жизни, как бесплатные деньги.
атеизм защитить не смогу - я в него не верю, соответственно и аргументов не будет

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> так не пойму, с твоей точки зрения фен-шуй это грех и нужно прекратить??))


 


> атеизм защитить не смогу - я в него не верю, соответственно и аргументов не будет


 Скажите  что  вы издеваетесь.  Пожалуйста.  Успокойте  меня, дайте  мне  веру  в  человечество. 
Приходит  кашпировский и  говорит  -  я могу  исцелять  болезни.  Я  говорю  -  не  верю.  
А  ОН  МНЕ  ГОВОРИТ,  ДОКАЖИ,  КАКИЕ  У ТЕБЯ  АРГУМЕНТЫ  ИЛИ ГОВОРИТ, ТЫ  ПРОСТО  ЗАДРОТ  И ПОЭТОМУ  НЕ  ВЕРИШЬ, ТЫ  ЕЩЁ  ЖИЗНИ НЕ ПОВИДАЛ!
ВОТ  КАК  ЭТО  ВЫГЛЯДИТ!

----------


## qwe

> Скажите  что  вы издеваетесь.  Пожалуйста.  Успокойте  меня, дайте  мне  веру  в  человечество. 
> Приходит  кашпировский и  говорит  -  я могу  исцелять  болезни.  Я  говорю  -  не  верю.  
> А  ОН  МНЕ  ГОВОРИТ,  ДОКАЖИ,  КАКИЕ  У ТЕБЯ  АРГУМЕНТЫ  ИЛИ ГОВОРИТ, ТЫ  ПРОСТО  ЗАДРОТ  И ПОЭТОМУ  НЕ  ВЕРИШЬ, ТЫ  ЕЩЁ  ЖИЗНИ НЕ ПОВИДАЛ!
> ВОТ  КАК  ЭТО  ВЫГЛЯДИТ!


 я не издеваюсь. ты человек, который максимально не похож на меня. _Ты добровольно выбираешь такое, что я не выбрала бы под расстрелом._ и я решаю в этом смысле логическую задачу. если до тебя что-нибудь дойдет, может через пару лет, это тоже неплохо) 
я не знаю, почему ты всеми зубами держишься за взгляды, которые тебя ограничивают. глядя со стороны, это не понятно. но это твое дело... но проблема в том, что ты живешь с парадоксом

не знаю как я могу быть причастна к твоим фантазиям о кашпировском. тем более мне не очень интересен этот раздел экстрасенсорики (не путать с эзотерикой)) трудно ответить на текст, в котором не видно логики. но я постараюсь))
я не просила тебя приводить аргументы в пользу атеизма - у тебя их нет, я вижу что нет))
поэтому я брала отдельные моменты и пыталась показать твои слабые места.

в итоге у тебя случилась истерика №3. я не знаю что делать. я уже побаиваюсь. у тебя есть валерьянка, веер? холодная вода в кране? что-то такое))

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> я не просила тебя приводить аргументы в пользу атеизма - у тебя их нет, я вижу что нет))


 Истерика номер  4:  ЭТО  ВЫ  ДОЛЖНЫ  АРГУМЕНТЫ  ПРИВОДИИИИИТЬ!

Вы  что, правда не  понимаете?  Атеизм  это  чистый  лист. ЧИСТЫЙ. ЛИСТ.  А вы  пытаетесь  на  нём  что-то  нарисовать.  ВЫ  пытаетесь.  Не я.  И  это  ВАШЕ  дело  доказывать  что ваш  рисунок не  каракули.





> я не знаю, почему ты всеми зубами держишься за взгляды, которые тебя ограничивают. глядя со стороны, это не понятно. но это твое дело... но проблема в том, что ты живешь с парадоксом
> 
> не знаю как я могу быть причастна к твоим фантазиям о кашпировском. тем более мне не очень интересен этот раздел экстрасенсорики (не путать с эзотерикой)) трудно ответить на текст, в котором не видно логики. но я постараюсь))
> поэтому я брала отдельные моменты и пыталась показать твои слабые места.


 Ну  вот,  опять  же,  вы  ничего не  сказали.  Это же  ни  о  чём  не говорит  совсем.
Какие  слабые  места,  какие  разделы,  почему   это не бред, почему  я  должен  не  верить  учёным  трезво  исследующим  мир, а  верить  обычной  тётеньке?

----------


## qwe

> Истерика номер  4:  ЭТО  ВЫ  ДОЛЖНЫ  АРГУМЕНТЫ  ПРИВОДИИИИИТЬ!
> 
> Вы  что, правда не  понимаете?  Атеизм  это  чистый  лист. ЧИСТЫЙ. ЛИСТ.  А вы  пытаетесь  на  нём  что-то  нарисовать.  ВЫ  пытаетесь.  Не я.  И  это  ВАШЕ  дело  доказывать  что ваш  рисунок не  каракули.
> 
> Ну  вот,  опять  же,  вы  ничего не  сказали.  Это же  ни  о  чём  не говорит  совсем.
> Какие  слабые  места,  какие  разделы,  почему   это не бред, почему  я  должен  не  верить  учёным  трезво  исследующим  мир, а  верить  обычной  тётеньке?


 почему я должна приводить какие-то аргументы? с какой стати? я тебя просто информирую.
атеизм - это не чистый лист, а пережиток советского информпространства. Это всего лишь один оазис атеизма длительностью менее 100 лет в отдельно взятой стране. хорошо ли ты знаешь историю? мировую историю? конечно бывали отдельно взятые атеисты и в других местах. но очень мало.

для меня лично атеизм выглядит нереально. в этом нет смысла. он не объясняет многие вещи и события, с которыми я сталкивалась. и если он лист, то это тот лист, которым прикрывают глаза, чтобы не видеть того, что вокруг. *если для тебя есть - бога ради))* атеизм всего лишь лишает тебя каких-то возможностей.

надеюсь ты следишь за последними достижениями физики, химии и проч.))

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> для меня лично атеизм выглядит нереально. в этом нет смысла. он не объясняет многие вещи и события, с которыми я сталкивалась.


 Какие  вещи.



> атеизм всего лишь лишает тебя каких-то возможностей.


 Каких  возможностей.

----------


## qwe

> Какие  вещи.
> Каких  возможностей.


 передвинуть диван по фен-шую. приклеить пластырь. вылечиться мантрой от насморка)) и прочие радости

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

У  вас, кстати,  по  фен-шую  всё  стоит?

----------


## qwe

> У  вас, кстати,  по  фен-шую  всё  стоит?


 боюсь, что нет)
хотя, у меня были моменты в жизни, когда я с пристрастием что-то такое устраивала и оно действовало.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> боюсь, что нет)


 Угу,  ловко.  Сказали  бы да, я  бы  спросил, а  почему  живёте  несчастливо.

----------


## qwe

> Угу,  ловко.  Сказали  бы да, я  бы  спросил, а  почему  живёте  несчастливо.


 интересно, что ты знаешь о моей жизни??)

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

На форуме  самоубийц  одни  счастливцы.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> хотя, у меня были моменты в жизни, когда я с пристрастием что-то такое устраивала и оно действовало.


 Один  случай  опишите.

----------


## qwe

> Один  случай  опишите.


 я не описываю на форумах свою личную жизнь)
а то, что могла, я тебе уже рассказала

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> я не описываю на форумах свою личную жизнь)


 Вы  переставили  диван  и познакомились с  приятным  человеком?  Причём  тут личная жизнь?

----------


## qwe

> Вы  переставили  диван  и познакомились с  приятным  человеком?  Причём  тут личная жизнь?


  не имею желания. если тебе интересно, можешь взять любую книгу. если нет, тем более, к чему?..

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> если тебе интересно, можешь взять любую книгу. если нет, тем более, к чему?..


 Ну  можно и брошюрку  свидетелей  взять,  там  написано что  если  молиться  иегове, всё  будет ништяк.
Нужны  реальные  примеры.
В  общем,  вы  проинформировали  меня  о  том   что фен-шуй  и  христианство это  не  выдумки.  Поверить  в это  я должен на  слово. 
Фея  в  саду  есть.  Прочитай, так  в  книжке  написано.  Неужели  тебе приятно жить так  скучно, не   убеждая  себя в  том что  она  существует?  
Да, приятно.  До  17  лет  я  верил  в лабуду.  Теперь  увольте.  Хочется  реального  знания.  А реальное  знание  состоит  в том  что  феи  нет, бога  нет,  а  передвигание  диванов ни  на что  не  влияет.  Это  грустно, да, для  инфантильного  человека.  Мы  тупо  исчезаем  и ангелы  не  следят за нами  с небес  потому  что   ни  того ни  другого  нету.
И  поверьте,  реальный  мир, без  бога,  энергий, бессмертной души, он  куда  более  сложный,  интересный  и  приятный  чем  это  блаженная матрица.  
Почитали бы  атеистическую  лит-ру. Любые  статьи, отрывки,  опровергающие религию, объясняющие  её  психологическую  сущность.  Действует, проверено.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Религия для контроля, а не контроль ради религии. В богов не верят. Верят в себя. И принцип силы. Дя? Дя.


 Бога  нет?   Что  и требовалось  доказать.  Оп!



> Может, ты просто обижен на то, что миром по жизни правили те, кто делал вид, что поклонялся богам, но народ заставлял верить искренне?


 Обижен  на  то  что  верят  в сказку  и  тратят  на неё   деньги.
 Я   знаю  как  ты  любишь   находить  глубинный  смысл, но  всё,  как  всегда,  прозаично.




> Какой-нибудь пилигрим от ислама вон идёт на смерть, взрывает себя в толпе. Ты так можешь? Тебя пальцем тронь - ты завизжишь как поросёночек. Тогда почему я должен тебе верить, а мусульманам - нет? Скорее, они мир раком поставят, чем такая "страна" зажравшихся принцесс


 Уважаешь  силу?  Да  пожалуйста, я  тоже  уважаю.  Точнее,  прекрасно   знаю  что  только  она  решает, в любом  случае.  В  любом. 
Но  давайте без  сказок.  Неужели так  трудно.



> или вон как Чулпан Хаматова кого-то вечно спасают, нам такое даром не нужно.


 Нам,  это  тебе.   А  куча  альтруистов  бегает  по своим  делам и ей, куче, это  нужно.  Цепляются  за  идею  спасания.  Тоже  унылые  задроты,  пинать  их  надо.




> Атеист не будет возмущаться религиями. Ему просто всё равно. У него свои интересы.


 Ну я  погляжу  верующим  не  всё  равно. 
Кстати, а  милонов,  он  кто? Нормальный  пацан  или петух  который  отыгрывается?  Хотелось  бы  узнать  мнение  гениального  психолога.

----------


## Злобс

Если допустим Бога нет, кто же тогда создал первых людей на земле Адама и Еву?

----------


## Злобс

Иди ты в жопу со своим хамством!Я не у тебя вообще то спрашивала

----------


## Pechalka

Ламер, повыдирай волосы у себя на ЖОПЕ

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Я агностик по сути и считаю неприемлемыми разговоры о том, что малодоступно для нашего жалкого умишка.


 Прекрасно-прекрасно!  Я  тоже агностик, только  не  в отношении  наших  религий.  Более развитые  разумы  или  нечто  что  контролирует  нас, может  быть, но  вот  сочинённого  нами  иисуса  на  кресте  точно нет!  И  ада точно  нет!
Может  мы  все  являемся  частью   большого  существа, вселенная  это  клетка на  коже  одного  большого   монстра  который  тоже  живёт  во  вселенной которая  является  клеткой.  
Это  крайности, я говорю  что  учёные  должны  быть  готовы  ко всему.
Всё  может быть.  Но  давайте  не приплетать   отсебятину  и  говорить  что  она  две  тысячи  лет  назад была   стопицот  раз  доказана.   Если уж  научное  мышление как-то  ограничивает нас, то  религиозное и подавно.
Наука  -  это  когда  мы смотрим  на  мир и  говорим  то, что  видим    своими  ограниченными   глазёнками, ничего  не сочиняя.   А когда  жалкий  человечишка  пытается  ещё  и  фантазировать,  лелея  свои  инстинкты  и  тараканов в башке, то   это  вообще  несерьёзно, так мы   никогда ничего  не  узнаем.
И ещё  - пока  не замечены  феи  в саду, не  следует  их  обсуждать! Да-да,  много  чего  может   быть  теоретически.  Вот если  появится   одномиллионный  намёк   на  какое-либо  явление, тогда  можно  о нём говорить. И  никак  иначе.
Это  же всё очевидно, ёлки-палки.  Я  хикки, но мне  обидно  что  эти успешные  на бурду  время  тратят. Это  как болельщики.  Я болею  за  познание  мира.  И  когда  вижу   анти и псевдонаучные мысли, у  меня  сожаление  болельщика  о  любимой  команде -  что  ж  вы так плохо   играете!



> На религию, а не на тебя. Однако, ты разве не сказка? Не хотел бы дворец? Каждый может создать себе сказку и жить в ней. Тебе можно - другим нельзя.


 Принцессам  за их  красоту  - можно. Инстинкт  обеспечения самки ну и любого   пассивного  партнёра.  
Красота реальна,  она  без  обмана. А  сказка  ни о чём.




> Нет - нам. Я неспроста это подчеркнул. Психов интересует только их собственная жизнь. Я не исключение. И ты тоже.


 А, вот  ты о  чём.  Путано  пишешь, обрывая  мысли  на   пол-пути.
Я  сначала  не понял  кому  именно.




> Ну я тут вижу нескольких фанатиков - trypo, Traumerei, qwe. Только не пойму во что верят.


 Да  ни во  что.  Нравятся  красивые  сказки. 
А  этот, Унити?  Он  кто  такой?  Болен?  Или  таракан  одевший  маску?
Хы-хы-хы.




> Наделав зла и посмотрев порно, ты перестаёшь быть наивным.


 Уу.. даже  порно  смотреть  нельзя.  Так же  и торквемада  говорил, кстати..

А  котята   же  слабее  меня   были.  Несомненно, дя. Тогда, как  и альфы  омег, разве  я  не  имел  полное  право  делать  всё что  захочу?
 А они обиделись что ли?
Тьфу  ты,  задроты  замкнутые. 




> Которым? Ну я тут вижу нескольких фанатиков


 Милонову.  Вот  опять  же, торквемада не знал кто  такой  тесак, ты не знаешь   кто  такой  милонов.  Общая  незаинтересованность  прославленными в инете  личностями, любовь к русскому  року, порицание порно.. Подозрения  что вы одно  лицо  усилились.
Ну или так  сильно  пропитались  друг другом  что ли..  Не знаю. Совпадение про  порно    совсем  уж  настораживающее.
Милонов  это  депутат  такой, который  активнейше  борется против  геев  и за охрану  чувств  верующих. Служит  в  церкви, ходит   на разгоны  гейских  митингов, принял  закон  о запрете  пропаганды   гомосексуализма, о  наказании  за  оскорбление   религии (чувств  верующих).
С  виду, в   лучшем  случае,  гамма, но никак  не альфа и  даже  не бетта.
Признавался  что в молодости  "совершал  грехи", то есть  дрочил  и был  хиппарём.

Кстати, вот ещё  хотелось бы узнать  -  если  человек  гей, ему не надо признаваться?   Не говоря про интернет ( тут-то  понятно, ради эпатажа)  но например своим  родителям  и друзьям?
Если точнее, то  гомосеки,  они  люди?  Или у  них  искривилась какая-нибудь  внутренняя   энергия?

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Если допустим Бога нет, кто же тогда создал первых людей на земле Адама и Еву?


 Точно не  иегова.  
Учёные  вон  говорят  что  они  из  обезьян  эволюционировали,  а  обезьяны  ещё  из  кого-то, а те  из  мелких  клеток. 
Через  пару  веков  это  может  оказаться  полной  неправдой.  О чём  и говорил  сам Дарвин, как  ЗДРАВОМЫСЛЯЩИЙ  ЧЕЛОВЕК, А НЕ  САМОУВЕРЕННЫЙ В СЕБЕ!
Я лучше  тем  кто  своими  глазами  пытается реальные  биологические  процессы  отслеживать, поверю   чем  ламеру,  qwe  или  бородачу  в рясе.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> А маска или болезнь..разница есть?


 Ну  всё-таки  есть  разница  между  придуривающимся  задротом  намерено  пишущим   Оригинально, Духовно, Чувственно  и  реально   больным  инфантилом.  
Это  конечно  праздное  любопытство  я  просто  подумал  что  раз   ты  любишь  выявлять  неискренность  то  давно  разрешил  эту  загадку.
Я  лично  думаю  что  они  искренне  пытаются  таким  образом  "источать  духовность".  Лучи  добра, мудрости и возвышенности, скажем  так. Панацея, мнимый  смысл  жизни.
  Он, траумерей,  ещё  кто  там у них.  В  этой  ангельской  компашке.



> Окей. Только внешние данные как-то далековаты до принцессы.


 У меня  что ли? Ну  конечно.  Я сначала  вообще  думал  что  никто  ничего  не предложит, все  оборжутся  и  скажут,  ты  чё  пацан, какие  тебе  деньги, это ты  должен  заплатить.
А  потом  вот  так  всё..  Будешь  моей  тёлкой?  О  цене  договоримся.   Нормально  всё.
Можешь  представить  какая эта  манна  небесная  для социофоба  в  плане  самооценки?

Ты  говоришь  цена низкая, ну так  внешность.  Всё сам  понимаешь,  как  это  я   буду  много  брать.  Был  бы  девкой, просил  побольше.  Или  хотя  бы  смазливым  пареньком.




> А некоторые похожие детали - ну просто потому что взяты из объективного мира.


 Просмотр  порно  лишает  духовности..  Ладно, понимаю.  Ход  этих  мыслей.  Инфантильно, но  понятно.




> Пока ты ребёнок, ты не осознаёшь себя. Ты - часть огромного мира, ты смотришь восторженными глазами. Ты не знаешь ещё зла. Если тебя бьют, ты думаешь, что сделал что-то плохое. Со временем люди становятся быдлом, теряют всё детское, наивное.


 Какая  же  тогда  святость  в детскости?  Это  просто  недоразвитость, дети  ПОКА   не  осознают  себя монстрами, хищниками, не осознают  себя  реальных.   Так ведь?  А  кто  и  взрослый не  осознал  тому   дорога  в  могилу, он  ничего  не  добьётся и будет  сидеть  в маске  на форуме.  
Детство  это  не святость,   когда  ты "помнишь  мир откуда  пришёл, ещё  не столкнулся  с  дьявольской реальностью".
Дети  это  всего лишь  дьяволята которые  пока не  знают  этого.




> Если есть действительно глубокое влечение между м и м, то это что-то болезненное и интимное. Это не захочется выставлять и улыбаться на улице, здороваясь, сразу представляться - я гей! Думаю, у некоторых это связано с отсутствием близких друзей в юношестве, когда была сильная потребность.


 Врождённый  гомосексуализм  -  миф?




> Есть грань когда ты познаёшь что суть зло, яблоко с древа познания.


 А  ну,  вот-вот.  Всё  правильно.  Так это яблоко, его  необходимо  сорвать?  Его  невозможно  обойти?

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Наверное, зрение плохое..в пору очки надевать как торквемаде.


 Ты  видел  лицо  торквемады?

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> У всех схожая симптоматика - спина. В неё, в бессознательное, из поколения в поколение как-будто закладывается багаж дерьма, как карма. Когда вскрыл эту шкатулку, оказалось, что я способен убивать, но как умный человек не стал экспериментировать. Если бы не вскрыл спинку, то она бы обернулась в конце концов против меня - кто-нибудь захотел бы вскрыть мои страхи как я хочу вскрыть чью-то ложь.


 Спина?  То есть, плохая  осанка в присутствии  альф? 
Или это  какая-то  глубокая   аллегория.




> Я убеждён, что это бред. Глубокое влечение М к м


 Почему  учёные,  признающие  что  это  норма, ошибаются?  Почему они такие  дураки?  
Их  заставили  титаны?




> По факту - рождаются уроды от уродов. Частично. У всех багаж бессознательного дерьма, ну будем считать - зла. Я догадывался - чтобы не срывать яблоко, нужно чтобы сорвали тебя.


 Но  если  уроды   прирождённые ( причём все) то как  же  они  могут не  сорвать  яблоко?  
Или всё-таки  они  кристаллы, но  забрызганные  бессознательным  дерьмом  и  жизненная  задача, это  дерьмо  выявить  и  в себе уничтожить ( ну, по крайней  мере  подавить)?

Мы  кристаллы  изначально  или  уроды  изначально?




> Со временем человек учится подавлять страдание, но зацикливается на нём, перестаёт восстанавливаться, поэтому к 60ти годам резко становится как дитя.


 Как  дитя, то есть, наивным?  А,  типа, страдание  прорывается  и  не  удаётся  врать  себе.
Страдание  от чего?  От  грубого, уродского, быдланского  мира?
Угу.
А  задротам  лучше быть  хотя  бы  уродами  и быдлом чем  никем.  Пытаться  жить.
Ага, ага..
 Пытался  понять твою  башку, все  убеждения  сопоставить.




> Поэтому в политику не лезу - не знаю что там творится, нет дела до неё. И не пойму. Это меня не касается, битвы титанов.


 А  что  там  непостижимого  для  психиатра?  Разве политика это не обычные  грязные  игры  абсолютно  взрослых  уродов  решивших  не врать  себе до конца?



> Ты хотел сказать "лик"?)


 Ага,  лик.  Но  не  уверен  что  хотел  бы  увидеть.  Боюсь  разочаруюсь  и  перестану  воспринимать.  Знаю, это  по-быдлански,  но не  хочу  подвергать  себя искушению.
Тот  же  вольнов.  Ты его  вряд  ли знаешь.
Названивает  быдлу  и выбешивает его.  Инфантильный  жиробас.   Там целая   задротская философия, тебе  бы понравилось.  Интересно было бы ваш  базар  услышать, удалось бы тебе  его  зацепить  своим  "у тебя всё от  гордости" или  нет.
Вот  это  действительно  жиирный  задротский  клоп. С армией  фанатов.
Раздавить такого, большая  заслуга  для воина.
Ну  вот, у него  голос-то  приятный  и самоуверенный,  всегда  "затралливал"  своих  быдложертв  по  телефону. Иногда  действительно, просто объективно  смешно.  Но  чаще всего  он тупо  обзывал   и  наслаждался  их  яростью, ах  какое же  они  тупое быдло. Вроде задумка  понятна  и понимаешь  над  чем  смеяться,  но  как-то  не  особо  смешно. Вот  эта  мелочная  задротская  радость,  эта  желчь, слюнки.
И я всё  хотел  его  рожу  увидеть, примерно  так  же  как  торквемады.
И он  показался  на  инет-передаче  у минаева. 
Посмотрел   на  пыльное, жирное, третьесортное личико  и понял  что  все  высказывания этого  человека  обесценены, что  всё  тупо  от  злости  на   то  что  его  в  школе  высмеивали. А суть  в чём,  он-то  всё  настаивал  на обратном, что  он   крутой  пацан  который  кого-то  там  щемил  и  его  "выявление  быдла  в  стране,  качественный  театр  одного   актёра" это   идейная  работа, "я   зерцало  общества" и  прочее. 
Так.  А  к чему  я  всё  это рассказал.  А, к  тому  что   задротская  философия  очень  развита   в  инете  и тебя  этот  факт  очень   сильно  печалит.  Если бы  услышал  вольнова  и узнал  сколько  болванов его  почитает,  очень  огорчился  бы и  возможно  отправился  с ними воевать.




> Очень плохом. И что очков стесняется вроде как. Ну дома-то точно носит. Как иначе читать тогда.


 Все  стесняются.  Самец  неполноценный,  сразу  ощущение у девок.  Не выследит добычу или что-то  в  этом роде.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Это уже политика. Нельзя же негров называть неграми? Как так - дерьмо есть, а слова нет, слова "дерьмо". Тут так же - нельзя же доказать, что гомо - это отклонение от нормы.


 А что, согласен.   Явного  вреда  от гомосексуальности никому ведь нет.
Но  как это может мешать  шпилить мальчиков? Если  бы  это  признали  отклонением  ЧТО  бы это изменило? Ну отклонение, но безвредное  ведь. А поскольку  метода  излечения  нету, то  и в  больницы, а тем более тюрьмы,  кидать не имеют  права.
Значит  и  препятствовать  в  браках  не имеют  права ( хотя  мне  непонятно  зачем  нужен и  гетеро-брак, но  если уж  он  есть и  этим  дефектным  хочется  обвенчаться..безобидно  дефектным, я подчёркиваю)   и  усыновлять  детей  тем  более.  Какая  на фиг  разница  ребёнку? Лучше  у  двух  пап и в тишине, чем  в  быдланском   аду  детского  дома.  Хотя  в тишине   скорее  всего  задроты  вырастут.




> Как говорил Нильс Бор - противоположности не отрицают, а дополняют. Дуализм, который я вижу своим подыхающим мозгом, признак того, что я не вижу картинку в целом. Есть что-то более существенное чем добро и зло, кристалл и квазимодо. Что именно - на это ложится тень пресловутого агностицизма. Для меня типичнее - не понимать и тупить, чем хватать всё сразу и пихать в свою систему координат.


 Все  эти сетования  на  добро  и зло, на  прогибание  под  взрослых уродов. А может  быть  нет  ни  добра ни  зла, ни  чего-то  большего?  Вот  есть  механизмы  отбора.  Природного. Ну вот надо так, слабые  погибают  и всё, фиг  с ними, хищники ( более  совершенные, приспособленные существа) остаются.  Это кажется  несправедливым  проигравшей  стороне, но вот  так  оно!  Так  устроено. И ничего  не изменишь.
А  наш  разум  это  проклятие.  Он (разум) всё  понимает, осознаёт  и ерепенится, пытается  исправить. Осознаёт  жестокость смерти,  точнее,  чёёрт, только  что понял.  Боится  смерти. Разум  осознаёт  смерть  и  боится  её.  Точно.  Поэтому   хочет и всех  людей сохранить  и уничтожить  конкурентов одновременно  и  злится  когда  что-то  из  этого  не  получается.  Вся  эта  солянка из  сожалений, злости, инстинкты  кричат  одно, а разум ( который  умеет  осознавать и  сравнивать) другое, из-за  этого  муки  всю  жизнь,  усталость  в голове, которая  разрывается от думок.
Может не  надо  слишком  часто слушать свой  разум?  Может  уроды на  самом деле  не уроды.  Конкурировать  ради  ресурсов  приятно - значит  это  согласно  природе, нашей сути.  А  разум  просто  боится смерти  и хочет  оградить  от неё  и себя  и  других!  Вот  в чём  природа всех  философских  думок и поиска  высокого!  Точно!




> Можно везде найти себя, свой стиль.


 Можно, можно. Помню  один  хлюпик  пришёл  в очках, на первый  взгляд  хлюпик.  А потом  как ощерил  свой   злобный  взгляд   и нагнул  нашего  альфу. Диким  и  крепким быдлом  оказался.  
Вот  это прикол!




> Мне приятнее быть динозавром - пора бы это уже понять.


 Кстати, а  тесака-то  уже  давно знаешь, какое  мнение о нём?

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> У нас не разрешат ни усыновление геями, ни браки однополые. Если разрешат, значит, рашке конец, прогнулась под запад. И русские потеряли загадочную душонку. Ну мне дела нет. Я помру сто раз к этому времени. Себя ни русским, ни немцем не ощущаю, культуры никакой не впитал.


 Мм, круто, круто..   Про  душонку.




> мол, он развратен. Мы тоже, но в другом.


 В  чём?




> У биомассы точно так. Они обычно не признаю что кто-то прав, а они - нет. Так и выживают.


 Я  про  духовные  метания  гуманистов.  Хотят  искоренить  насилие  и  смерть, а инстинкты  никуда  не  денешь.  В  итоге,  нытьё  про  жестокий   мир  и  какой-то  другой, лучший, "тот".
А  животные  без  разума, вон, убивают и не мучаются.  И  счастливы.



> Если совсем не слягу, обязательно нарвусь на что-нибудь.


 На  финку  под ребро  в подворотне?



> Остальное решается по-человечески, а не по-обезьяньи. Ну т.е. кто лучше знает своё дело, тот и верховодит. В рабочей среде друг с другом советуются, по-деловому всё, а не то что - один рабочий борзее других, а остальные ему в рот смотрят. Может, торкви заигрался просто в ранги. Я у серьёзных людей наблюдал другое. Там не было таких разборок. Конфликты были, но опять-таки не на уровне гормонов или борзоты.


 Гениально, просто  гениально..  Может  эти  мысли  проснулись исключительно  от  угрозы щёма  со  стороны  торквемады,  в  любом  случае,  всё   верно.




> Я что могу знать-то? Ну видел несколько видео.


 Тебе   бы  надо  его  лекции  посмотреть, вот  что  главное.  Ну  у  тебя на  это время   вряд  ли найдётся, они по часу или  больше  идут.
Как  закадрить  девок, как не  работать.  Такие  лекции. В  них  он  учит  аудиторию  правильно  выносить  товары  из  магазина,  психологически  верно зажать  тёлку  чтобы она  тебе  дала ( на  одну  руку  лечь, другую  своей  рукой  прижать, а пальцами  другой  своей  руки  проникнуть  ей во  влагалище, это  её  подчинит).
Ну и  вообще  там такая  довольно паразитическая  философия.  Которая  говорит что  он  отнюдь  не  "нормальный пацан",  а  шоумен  и  отморозок.  




> Ну хотя раз как-то углубился - педофилия, Лолита Набокова - это всё усталость от взрослости, подавленные эмоции. Хочется вернуть сказку. Последнее, что умирает - либидо. И не выходит уже без него извлечь какие-то эмоции. Вот и извращение, попытка вернуть детство.


 Да-да,  точно.  Особенно  задроты. Они чувствуют  что  буквально   пропустили  детство, оно  выпало  у  них  из  рук.  Понимаешь.  И со  взрослыми  им, как бы, ещё   рано, они ещё  в песочнице не   наигрались  и  с детьми-то  ни разу  нормально  не  пообщались.  Сверстники в своё  время  от них  отворачивались  и  высмеивали.  И  вот они  выросли,  а  желание  поговорить  с маленьким  народцем  осталось.  Они как  бы ждали всё  это  время. Когда  они вырастут  и  подростки  не станут  их  отталкивать.  Можно  будет  их  приманить  конфеткой  и  наконец-то  сказать  хоть  что-то.

----------


## Traumerei

> - Вы помните яблоко из Библии, которое Адам съел в раю? - спросил он.
> - А знаете,  что было в том яблоке?  Логика.  Логика  и  всякое  Познание.
> Больше  там  ничего  не было.  И вот что я вам скажу:  главное - это чтобы
> человека стошнило тем яблоком, если, конечно, хочешь увидеть вещи, как они
> есть.  Я  хочу  сказать,  если  оно выйдет из вас,  вы сразу разберетесь с
> кусками дерева и всем прочим. Вам больше не будут мерещиться в каждой вещи
> ее границы.  И вы, если захотите, поймете наконец, что такое ваша рука. Вы
> меня слушаете? Я говорю понятно?
> 
> ...


 Д.Д. Сэлинджер, "Тедди"

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Я сам себе враг что ли? Он сколько раз писал о том, что нож с собой носит и умеет с ним обращаться. Надеюсь, это не выглядит противоречием на фоне предыдущего пояснения? Или тоже гениально?


 Ну  вот  и  я  о  том же.  Ты  не  поехал чтобы  избежать  конфликта  который,  заигравшийся  в  ранги,  торквемада  обязательно  спровоцировал бы. 
 Хотя  обычно   говоришь  что  надо  быть  сильным,  отстаивать  себя  в  конфликте, грозно  смотреть, чтобы  другие  приматы  не  сунулись,  а  тут  вдруг  сказал  о    некоем  здравом  смысле  и взрослом  подходе. 
Я  и  с  одной   девкой-то не встречусь,  но  ты-то  вроде  живой  и  смелый.  





> Перетерпели. Говорю ш - инстинкты поломаные фонят. Потому на пенсии взрослый человек становится ребёнком, глуповатым и устремлённым в прошлое. Пластырь отклеивается. Уже незачем горбатиться и строить из себя строителя мира. Я не понимаю такой жизни.


 Быть  искренним  с  собой  означает  ли быть  неагрессивным и  не  устраивать  драки? Или  наоборот?
Если  все  будут  искренними  с  собой, получится  ли жить  в  таком  мире?  Такой  мир   и нужен,  просто  много  уродов  врут  себе и тянут  за собой  других?




> Я ж говорю - взрослые годам к 60-70ти..ну их отпускает ложь -


 Бабки кстати   по  линии  отца,  бабка  и  прабабка, как были  лживыми и жестокими так  и  остались. Любят  стравить  людей  друг с другом, потырить  деньги, побравировать  жестокой  молодостью.
Одной  62, другой   86.

----------


## qwe

> В этом плане qwe интереснее. Я ждал от неё более банальных ответов.


 Столько комплиментов - настоящее 8 марта. Спасибо)))

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> не захотел идти на чужую территорию, что тоже немаловажно. Если бы было наоборот - моя территория или хотя бы нейтральная, другой разговор. Вроде мудрю мудрю, так кажется? Но эти тонкости, насколько я заметил, всё же играют немалую роль. Люди с хищническими инстинктами очень внимательны на самом деле к таким вещам, к преимуществу позиции, к жестам и прочему.


 Угу,  понятно.  Лезть  в   его  компанию, к  его  самке,  конфликтовать, тем более  хищник  сильный.
Ясно.




> Вот почему так трудно воевать с горными народами - они воюют за дом


 Ну,   в принципе,  если любой  народ  "обложить  со  всех  сторон", то  получится  что  он воюет  за свой  дом, а  приезжие  вояки   они  такие  ленивые,  самоуверенные,  неправые.
Я  так  понимаю что  горцы  всегда  были  вынуждены  кочевать,  добывать  пропитание  в  бою,  потому  что  хозяйством  особо  не  займёшься  в  условиях  горного  ландшафта, потому  агрессивные  такие. 
Это всё   объясняет.




> Ну, значит, они были злее. Злость нельзя долго держать в себе. И обиду. Они разлагают.


 А,  ну тут  другое  несколько.  Просто  они  приспособились  жить  во  лжи и  подлости.  Не  то чтобы  злость, пользуются  людьми,  паразитируют  на  них,  например  отец ( мой)  за ними  ухаживает, а они  ему ни гроша, только  орут  на  него, ещё   и  по  карманам  шарятся,  тысячАми  вытаскивают. 
А  вот  это  раскаяние  извергов и  бандитов перед  смертью,  эта  их  мягкость, культурность,  игры  с  детьми  незадолго  до  смерти ( а-ля  крёстный  отец, ха-ха) это  такая  помойка  противная.  Хищник  стареет, устаёт,  неспособен  больше  быть  жестоким  убийцей  и  лицемерно, мягенько   улыбается,  кидая  ребёнку  мячик.  
А  в  молодости  он  этого  ребёнка  похищал,  чтобы  шантажировать  его  родителей-миллионеров.
Но  ты вроде  про  затаённые  обиды   говорил.  Это  другое.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Ну вот видишь. Тебе всё понятно. Ты преувеличиваешь мою бредовость.


 Просто  когда  мне  что-то  непонятно,  я испытываю  страх  и  ущемление.  Я   хмурюсь  и  любой  ценой  хочу  найти  взаимосвязь.  Твоя  писанина   мне  была  непонятна, может  я  глупый, пошлый,  приземлённый, но  мне надо  попроще. 
У  тебя  в каждом  человеке  и в  тебе  самом  по  двести  полутонов, это  всё  пестрит, играет, одна  мысль  обрывается  и заслоняет  остальные.  
Лежит  передо  мной  субстанция, так  и хочется  зачерпнуть  в неё  руку,  обнюхать, внимательно  обсмотреть.

У  каждого  человека  есть  более-менее  чёткое  отношение  к окружающим  явлениям, даже  у  моего  отца.




> Советская закалка, че и говорить. Сварливые старики и старухи.


 Ну  да,  только  почему?  Их  же   наоборот учили,  типа, будьте  благородными, помогайте  товарищам, всегда  готов  и  прочее.  А  "перестроечный" отец, получается   просто   рубаха-парень  по  сравнению  с  ними.   И  это же не  единичный  случай  и  мой  дед  тоже и  по  телевизору  видел  одного  старика  на  передаче  "Званный ужин",  он  там  борщ   за  глаза  дерьмом  облил, а  в  глаза  нахваливал ( особенно сильно нахваливал, понимаешь, вот  что  бесит)  и  наша  математичка,  вот  это  поколение   шестидесятников-семидесятников,  оно  же   прямо  сочится  какой-то  лестью, поливание  грязью  за  спиной, мелочное  обсуждение  грязного  белья,  лебезение перед  начальством.  Ничего  не помогло, никакие  идеалы. 
И  я  думаю  так, скорее  всего  другие  поколения, не ограниченные   материально  как  эти  советские,  будут  и  более  благородными, в более  хорошем настроении тоже.  Одними  идеалами  сыт  не  будешь, особенно  когда  не видно  продвижения.   
Хи-хи-хи,  мы  развиваемся,  сегодня  будет  сотый  съезд  нашего  местного  комсомола, хи-хи-хи.  И  все  знают  что это притворство, привыкли  важно  дуть  щёки  на  собраниях, а сами  думают  как  бы  джинсы и жвачку  по блату  заказать   у  гнилой  Америки  или  банально  колбасу повкуснее. 
Привыкли  притворяться   когда  речь идёт  о  важном.
И  это  сильно испоганило душу.
Пожалуй  так.




> Да, мне близок этот сентиментализм. Это тоже игра. Типичная для взрослых. Они любят делать вид, что кого-то любят, лебезят друг перед другом, показывают свой статус, вальяжно подразвалившись, расслабляясь от своих взрослых дел, можно немного подурачиться.


 Взрослые, получается, искренни?  Какая   игра, они  же   вынужденны  работать, утомляться, забывать о  "высоком" и  пахать  усердно  не  переставая.  Иначе   искренние  дети умрут  от  голода.  Голод  и холод  нас  держат, заставляют  крутиться и  забывать о  честности, доброте, нежности. И  вот  когда  выдалась  свободная  минутка, взрослые с удовольствием  занимаются тем  чем  хотят -  беззаботными  развлечениями, а   чтобы   освежить  память, лучше  всего  с детьми.  
Вот  и всё, какая же тут наигранность.




> тогда как дети богатых - обычно пузаты и толстощёки. Упитанные поросята. Таких шантрапа ненавидит больше всего (я тоже не люблю их)


 Я  тоже  не люблю.  Завидно.   Сразу  мысль, с какой  это  радости  Я  не  родился с такими начальными  ресурсами?  Чем  этот  поросёнок  лучше меня?!  Ещё  и улыбается..  А  ну-ка  иди  сюда!
Ну  это только  мысли.




> встретились буржуй и пролетарий.


 Толстый и  тонкий  сразу  на  ум  пришло.  Только у  Чехова  тонкий лебезил  перед  толстым  а-ля  советская  закалка.
Видимо   плохой  психиатр  был  из  Чехова.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Всех сломали под эту схему.


 Это  разве  поломка?  Доброму  же  вроде учили.  Неправильно  это?




> Для ребёнка или для меня - мироощущение.


 Как  ты   достиг  того   что  эмоции  остались  для  тебя  мироощущением?  Сохранил  или  восстановил  эту  способность?  
В  чём  разница  между тобой   и  Унити?
Он  тоже  пишет  что  искренен  и  не   собирается  играть   в  урода-полубога.



> Во-во. Хочется что-нибудь плохое сделать. Но и самому насытиться не хуже, напиться молока как они же. Но продолжать презирать их сытость.


   Противоречие, неискренность получается  же вроде.  Нет?




> Чехова никогда не понимал. Как и всех наших пейсателей.


 Ну  в  толстом  и тонком  вроде  потеря   дружбы  из-за  высокого  статуса  одного   из  друзей.  Потеря  искренности,  расчёт, омерзение  толстого  от  этого  факта.
Вроде  очевидное  нравоучение.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Всё правильно. Че неправильного-то в том, что произошло. Раз произошло, значит, к тому и шло.


 Ну как  же,  разве  не  может  вклиниться  в  историю  один  хлюпик  или сумасшедший   и  всё  пойдёт наискось? 

А   насчёт  неправильности, я  имел  в виду  вот  этот  способ  воспитания  общества. Это  мировоззрение что ли.  На  первый  взгляд,  оно  лучше  помогало  не   стать  уродами.  Будь  открыт, трудись,  поддерживай  коллектив, мы одна  семья, не завидуй, так делают  капиталистические  хищники.  
 Это  же  в обязательном порядке,  в отличие  от сейчас.
Места  для  задротства  и  агрессии   не  остаётся  вроде.  
Но  получается  было ещё  хуже, если  выросло  поколение  таких  лицемеров.  




> Откроюсь - это был мой клон на форуме.


 А  клоны  зачем?  То  есть, ты  не хочешь  чтобы  знали  что  какие-то  мысли  высказываешь ты?  Типа,  переход  от  одних  мыслей  к другим,  ну  и пускай  все знали  бы  твои  перерождения.  Получается  какое-то  стеснение, утайка?

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Многие, кажется, уже рождаются уродами или как-будто при зачатии уже решают как-будто - буду быдлом, так просче.


 Так  кто  же такие  -  быдло?  Это слово  так  часто  витает,  у  меня-то  задрота  обиженного, понятно, быдло  все  кто  меня  пинает.  
А  объективно?




> Может, бред - думаю, можно родить норм.человека, но надо чтобы был душевный подъём и глубокие чувства между возлюбленными. Как показывает статистика, в периоды кризисов и депрессий рождаются наиболее нежеланные дети и как следствие - забитые, ненужные по ощущению.


 Ну  это  же получается  сетование  на  родительскую  нелюбовь.  Разве  это  не  удел   утомлённых   хикки.
А, или  ты имеешь  в  виду  что-то  энергетическое. 
Вроде  аура  положительная  при рождении  должна быть.




> Это больше для себя. такие как unity или пысь-пысь - капелька, пишут ради лайков, флудят на проза.ру, стихи.ру. Отнять у них человеческую среду, зачахнут на корню. Мне люди вообще были не нужны, когда я ощущал глубокую связь с природой. Я был частью чего-то целого, бОльшего.


 Это  разве  не  самообман?  Мне  и  одному  хорошо, вы  зависите  от  людей, а я  нет, я могу  один, я  объединился  с чем-то   духовным.
Мы же существа  стайные,  нельзя  убивать   эту  потребность, убить  её,  значит   изуродовать  себя, одеть  маску, лгать.
А,  или ты  как  бы  себя  не  оправдываешь.



> Теперь индивидуализировался, кровь забурлила, инстинкты проснулись отчасти. Опять хочется женского тела. Ну подходящего парня найти чрезвычайно сложно. Наверное, в топку.


 Но  потребности  в парне  и девушке  они  же  не  равнозначны, гейское  влечение  это  психические  тараканы, а настоящего  желания   шпилить  мальчика  не существует.
Шпилить  или шпилиться, неважно.


Да, кстати, а Шолохов  с его  тихим  доном?   Непонятен?  Там  же  вроде описание  реальных  событий, ну  более-менее,  вроде  простой  такой  мужик.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Вообще на данный момент на мать вообще не похож, на отца слабовато, на деда похож больше всего.


 Ну  так  оно  передаётся  вроде через  поколение.  Или  больше.




> Я же раньше наука-мен был, шизоид.


 


> Шизоидные девушки похожи немного на парней, вернее, на средний такой пол. В этом что-то есть. Тоже проблемка. Как решать - непонятно.


 Быть  шизоидом  -  хорошо   для  научного   познания  мира, это обостряет ум? 
Либо  обостряет, либо  отупляет?
 Кто  такие  шизоиды, что  их  характеризует?  Бред, подозрительность,  отсутствие  эмоций? 
Быть  шизоидом  круче, лучше, приятней  чем   обычным человеком?




> А в чём самообман-то. Это же не выбор. Это изначально ощущение себя.


 А, ясно. Те  кто  реально  такие, они  не будут писать  о  гордом  одиночестве  на  форумах  и заводить  в  инете кучу  друзей. 
А  я  всё  сопоставлял..  понятно, короче.




> Понятен. Редкая книга из русской классики, которая мне понравилась.


 Хах.  Прикинул  и  угадал.  Вроде  книжечка такая  без  заумного  психологического  мятья  сисек  и  притворства, не  подкопаешься.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

И ты перестал  быть  таким, изменил   акцентуацию своего  характера?

----------


## Очень Важный

> инструмент познания влияет на объект


 Относительно всё, в нашем грешном мире. Небо для нас синее, потому как лучи синего спектра лучше всего растворяются в газе атмосферы. Кусок гранита нигде не растворяется, он есть независимо от наблюдателя, хотя бы потому, что им можно этого наблюдателя помножить на ноль. Кант же у нас не последняя истина в инстанции, есть и другие приматы. Мы не на сто процентов вещи в себе, я не верю в абсолютность. Еслиб мы были чем-то иным, выходящим за рамки этой вселенной - тогда да, мы были бы, относительно этого мира, абсолютно вещами в себе. Но мы такая же материя как и другая во вселенной, подчинены тем же измерениям, неужто одна материя не может, отчасти, понять суть другой... Может.



> Вот они ярые материалисты, считают жизнь аномалией самой по себе, потому что не видят смысла абсолютно ни в чём


 В теизме есть образ, атеизм есть лишь непризнание содержимого теизма, а альтернативы-то нет, нет своего содержания, поэтому и слово это пустое. Понятие "материализм" - не просто отрицание, он содержит смысл. Смысл нам жизненно необходим, рефлексия не даёт покоя, не будь у нас смысла - с кровати бы не вставали по утрам, издыхая от истощения. Начнём с малого, удовлетворять лимбику - уже смысл, требующий поиска алгоритмов поведения, и много чего ещё. Смысл есть даже у инфузории-туфельки, но с точки зрения инфузории, поиск смысла не имеет никакого смысла, а стало быть, поиск смысла не что иное, как обстоятельство, обусловленное особенностями устройства мозга нашего, которого нет у других животных. Примешивать сюда нигилизм - лишнее. Валютаризм, как пример, не противоречит материализму. Стремление к сверхчеловеку у Фридриха, например, чем не смысл ? Вселенная настолько сложна, что люди никогда не постигнут и сотую долю её, материалисты понимают - утверждать, что человек подобен вселенной, и обзывать творения Её аномалиями, может только легкомысленный. Понимают, что во вселенной всё закономерно, всё так, как должно быть. Материалисты созерцают микроскопическую картину мира, и сознают, что она самодостаточна, её процессы не нуждаются во вмешательстве сверхъестественного. Она, бесконечно сложная, влечёт светлые умы, познать её тайны, и тайн становится всё меньше. Отличным примером светлого живого материалиста вспоминается Гинзбург, я почти уверен, смыслом жизни для него был труд, и, более чем, ему этого хватало. Материя - смысл всего. Взаимодействия одних материй с другими. Биологическая жизнь появилась в результате неисчисляемого количества различных конфигураций взаимодействующих молекул, то бишь материя работала с материей, и тысячи искр родили пламя. Человек - материя. Перед ним, как пластилин, материя окружающая, и он может лепить, созидать, изменять, ломать, конструировать... Люди, не занятые лепкой, страдают. Зачастую им-то и нужно сверхъестественное, ведь когда человек не занят лепкой, он о ней думает, а иногда мечтает.  

По-твоему живыми людей делают чувства, эмоции, душа. Но с моей, махрово-материалистической точки зрения, людей людьми делают ассоциативные центры в лобных долях, возникшие, чтобы мы делились бананом, без них ты равен шимпанзе. В окопах Великой Отечественной, верующих было немного, и на амбразуру они лезли не с мыслями о вечной жизни. Они жили, они любили, они боролись, они умирали - без Бога. Видать можно и без него.

p.s. Раз уж ты вещь в себе, то субъективен ты на столько же, на сколько объективна возможность увидеть мир глазами другого человека, какой бы степенью эмпатии ты не обладал.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Вселенная настолько сложна, что люди никогда не постигнут и сотую долю её,  материалисты понимают - утверждать, что человек подобен вселенной, и обзывать творения Её аномалиями, может только легкомысленный. Понимают, что во вселенной всё закономерно, всё так, как должно быть. Материалисты созерцают микроскопическую картину мира, и сознают, что она самодостаточна, её процессы не нуждаются в вмешательстве сверхъестественного. Она, бесконечно сложная, влечёт светлые умы, познать её тайны, и тайн становится всё меньше.


 Тайн  становится всё меньше и меньше, ну?  В  итоге  всё-таки  раскроем   большинство  из них?

----------


## Очень Важный

> В  итоге  всё-таки  раскроем   большинство  из них?


 Чтобы сделать открытие в науке, надо много лет напрягать мозги, это самая сложная работа. Где востребованность образованности и интеллектуальности ? Где самая почётная профессия - учёный ? Нихде. Кто будет жертвовать своими хотелками, и класть жизнь на алтарь науки ? Нихто. Серьёзные открытия делают шизанутые гении, но чтобы они себя реализовывали, нужна почва в социуме, хотя бы небольшой горшочек с гумусом, в теплице с охраной. Ну а если рассуждать абстрактно, тайн раскроем столько, сколько может агрегат в черепной коробке.

----------


## qwe

> Так  кто  же такие  -  быдло?  Это слово  так  часто  витает,  у  меня-то  задрота  обиженного, понятно, быдло  все  кто  меня  пинает.  
> А  объективно?


 1. Быдло:Быдло это слово польского происхождения, означает "рабочий скот". В применении к людям означает безвольное и покорное стадо, рабы. Раньше словом "быдло" помещики называли крестьян. Быдло это не лексикон и не манера поведения в обществе. Быдло это система ценностей. Для быдла важно чтобы кто-то сверху им командовал, а быдло полностью и покорно выполняло эти команды. Быдло отрицает личность во всех ее проявлениях. И прежде всего такие черты как свобода, собственность и достоинство. Прежде всего, отрицается свобода. Самое страшное для быдла это лишиться своего хозяина, и получить свободу. Потому что быдло не может жить в условиях свободы, оно не может зарабатывать самостоятельно, оно боится брать на себя ответственность за собственную жизнь, зато стремиться переложить её на хозяина. Быдлом можно назвать любого наёмного рабочего, отрицающего либеральные ценности. При этом его социальный статус, воспитание, образование, уровень доходов и прочее, значения не имеют.
2. духовно неразвитые, бессловесно покорные люди, подчиняющиеся чужой воле и позволяющие себя эксплуатировать
3.  тупой, грубый, неотёсанный, бескультурный человек
4. http://lurkmore.to/%D0%91%D1%8B%D0%B4%D0%BB%D0%BE ))
5. хорошо описано у Толстой в "Кысь", все характерные моменты

А это так, к смеху:  http://www.yburlan.ru/biblioteka/myshechnyi-vektor
Все: http://www.yburlan.ru/biblioteka/o_glavnom/8_vektorov

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Чтобы сделать открытие в науке, надо много лет напрягать мозги, это самая сложная работа.


 Время  течёт, я  имел  в  виду  по итогам.




> Ну а если рассуждать абстрактно, тайн раскроем столько, сколько может агрегат в черепной коробке.


 Да вот  лучше  бы  не рассуждать  абстрактно.  Что  дают  нам рассуждения  об   ограниченности  и относительности человеческого  восприятия?  Ничего!  Как  они помогают  науке?  Ну  да,  небо  только  для нашего  глаза  синее  и  что? Перестать  изучать  его?  Это  паника,  научная  демагогия, "умничанье".  Надо  расслабиться.  Приборы  расширят  наше  восприятие  насколько  это  возможно,  но  в итоге ( может быть, а  может наше  познание  можно  сделать абсолютно  объективным,  не надо паниковать, если  два философа  в древности  сказали  что  это  не так, это ничего  не  значит) ДАЖЕ  ЕСЛИ  мы   упрёмся  в  стенку   своих  интеллектуальных  возможностей, мы  вряд  ли  это заметим, так? Свинья  не видит  неба, если есть  какая-то  проблема  или  теория  в физике, то  она рано или  поздно  решится  шизоидами,  но  если  какие-то  процессы  недоступны  нашему  разуму по  определению, то  мы просто не  сумеем их  распознать  и зафиксировать.  И  какой  вывод?  Печалиться об  этом  не нужно, в этом  нет  никакого  смысла. Надо  познать  столько  сколько  можно,  впереди  уйма  непознанного.
Разум  это  нечто  такое  что  ширится  и  заполняется,  это  мешок  который   пока  ещё  успешно  принимает  в  себя  новые  знания, это  делает  нас  самыми  умными, мы  единственный вид   учёных  на планете  и кому  как не нам  заниматься  исследованиями.  Нет,  давайте  сидеть и  говорить  что  мы  ограничены  в восприятии, но  тогда возникает  вопрос -  а  авторы библии не ограничены  в восприятии?  Канты, гегели  всякие   не  ограчичены  в восприятии?  Ницше,  теоретики  фен-шуя  -  они  не ограничены?
У  учёных  хотя бы  бесноватые  приборы есть, а  у  верующих  ЧТО?  Тараканы  и  желание  иметь  отца в  башке?   И  это  даёт  им право  оспаривать  научный  метод?
Учёные  ограниченны..  Верующие в сто раз   больше  ограничены по  этой  логике.




> Более высокий уровень развития выдаёт паранойя - мания преследования. Она более "жизненна" и ею страдали многие объективно успешные люди, такие как Джон Нэш, Эдгар Гувер, Иосиф Сталин, это более высокая организация, параноидальная, так сказать. Это не форма черепа.


 Ну,  паранойя  в политике  более  чем нужна  и  полезна.  Окажись  я  на  месте  даже   мелкого  чиновника  -  постоянно  бы оглядывался, а не направил  ли  завистник  пистолет.
А  уж  если  значительной  фигурой, то  вообще окопался  в  бункере  и вещал  оттуда.




> По-твоему живыми людей делают чувства, эмоции, душа. Но с моей, махрово-материалистической точки зрения, людей людьми делают ассоциативные центры в лобных долях, возникшие, чтобы мы делились бананом, без них ты равен шимпанзе


 А  в  чём  разница?  Можно назвать  часы  божьим  проводником  времени, а можно разобрать  и указать  на  их  устройство.  И  что?  Нет  её, разницы-то.  Я  вообще не знаю  почему  верующие спорят  с некоторыми  открытиями до  хрипоты.   Ну  лобные  доли  и  что?  Их  тоже  сотворил  бог!  Вот и всё! Вы  просто  познаёте   устройство  механизмов  созданных  высшим разумом.  Какая  разница  -  как? Главное  - по  итогу.  Ассоциативные  центры   делают  нас   людьми - всё!  Вот  и замысел  божий.
Естественно  никакого  бога нет, просто мне  непонятен  такой  вот  аргумент  против  него.

Высший   разум опровергнуть по  сути  никогда  не будет возможно  с  точки зрения  демагогов.  Наши  религии  - да,  там  опровергать  нечего, это сказки.  Но  абстрактный  высший  разум всегда  можно  обосновать  теоретически.  Всё, что  бы  мы  ни познали, ни доказали  -  всё  укладывается  в рамки  этой теории.  
Даже  если вспахать  и  исходить  вдоль  и поперёк всю   вселенную, можно  будет  утверждать   что  мы  чего-то не понимаем, не замечаем, а  за вселенной, как за  аквариумом  следят  чьи-то  посторонние  глаза.




> Даже сугубо материальная аэро- и гидродинамика очень неудобна, слишком неквадратна для учёной логики.


 Значит  учёным  придётся  изменить  свою  логику, сделать её более  гибкой.  Кому  ещё  как не  им, не  философам и верующим  же.  Задача  изучить  явление  как  всегда  ложится на  сухих, махровых  и ограниченных  учёных.




> Наоборот. И учёные, и философы говорили об обратном - чем больше знаем, тем больше не знаем. Потому что каждый раз открываем всё более сложный мир, чего стоит та же квантовая реальность, физика сверхскоростей и сверхмасс.


 Ну  это паника  опять  же, всё-таки.  Например,  узнали  мы  что  космос  существует,  а  черепаха  и  три кита  - нет.  На  одну  тайну  стало   меньше, но  прибавилась куча  новых   тайн.  Но  на  самом  деле они  не прибавились, а просто  открылись нашему  взору.  




> Ну я быдлом могу считать и олигарха, если он тупой.


 


> Ну такое у меня более широкое понимание быдлости.


 Угу.  Типа, если быдло  осталось без хозяина, получило  свободу или даже  власть,  то  оно  остаётся быдлом  и продолжает  творить  нечто  бесполезное, издевательства, бравирование  своим богатством.  

А  Тарас  Бульба  у  Гоголя?  Нормальная  книга?    Тоже  про  казачков же,  но  написана  молодым  и   наивным, не  повидавшим  жизни, Гоголем.  
Кстати, на  момент  написания, ему  было, по-моему, лет  25.
Молодой  совсем.

----------


## qwe

> Нет,  давайте  сидеть и  говорить  что  мы  ограничены  в восприятии, но  тогда возникает  вопрос -  а  авторы библии не ограничены  в восприятии?  Канты, гегели  всякие   не  ограчичены  в восприятии?  Ницше,  теоретики  фен-шуя  -  они  не ограничены?
> У  учёных  хотя бы  бесноватые  приборы есть, а  у  верующих  ЧТО?  Тараканы  и  желание  иметь  отца в  башке?   И  это  даёт  им право  оспаривать  научный  метод?
> Учёные  ограниченны..  Верующие в сто раз   больше  ограничены по  этой  логике.


 _теперь мы скрестим философов с фен-шуем..._

философия - это работа ума. Это не восприятие, а работа ума с концепциями, выстроенными разумом.

Восприятие, это непосредственное ощущение внешнего по отношению к себе объекта.
Есть 5 материальных органов чувств для восприятия физических объектов посредством: зрения, обоняния, осязания, вкуса, слуха.
Когда мы воспринимаем чужие эмоции - это уже тонкое восприятие, тонкими органами чувств. Мы не создаем чужие эмоции и чувства - мы их воспринимаем. 
Чтобы воспринимать более тонкие вещи, чужие мысли, разные типы энергий, как в фен-шуе, аккупунктуре и прочее, нужно развивать восприятие этих планов специально. Развиваются тонкие органы восприятия, которых изначально у человека среднестатистического нет.

Верующие. Вера, настоящая может сочетать и восприятие и активные духовные действия, в том числе и созидание. Внутренняя структура человека меняется.

Небось даже Кастанеду не читал))

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Когда у меня сносило фишку, я многое видел,


 Как  именно  это  происходило? Под  влиянием  какого-то  препарата? Путём  расслабления, гипноза  и тому  подобного?
У  меня  в  период отрезвления  после сильной   пьянки или  просто  после  долгого  недосыпания  случаются  яркие  видения, они   сильно  удивляют  или  пугают. Небо  привиделось, типа, я  на  него  возношусь, а  погиб  оттого  что  огромный,  дымящийся  вертолёт  влетел  мне  в  окно.  Я  стою  у  окна, смотрю  в  него  и  вдруг  раздаётся  оглушительный  гул,  взрыв  и  я  умираю.  Ах  да, я какое-то  время  наблюдал  вертолёт,  он  кружил  то  туда, то  сюда, было  непонятно  куда  он  упадёт  и это  вселяло  дикий страх.
Вознёсся  на  небо  в  виде  шарика  энергии, потом  этот  шарик  приобрёл  очертания  человеческого  лица  и  все  мы  шарики,  лица, поём  на  небе  какую-то  заунывную, небесную  песню.
Небо  как  верхние  ветки  огромного,  высоченного  дерева.
Что-то  вроде  органа,  скрипки   играло.
Объясняю так, что мне  с детства  религию  внушили,  но  вот  именно  в  таком виде  я не  помню  чтобы  себе  представлял.
Иногда  попроще, что я начальных  классах  с девками  общаюсь, сегодня  вот  что я  в  душе  с девушкой  моюсь, мы  женаты  уже  несколько лет, брызгаемся,  веселимся.
Такое  редко.



> У тебя как-будто сверхценная идея и паникуешь как раз-таки ты. Не хочешь, чтобы кто-то ставил барьер для познания.


 Именно,  именно.




> Не хочешь - ошибёшься обязательно, подстроишь инфу под себя. В научно-атеистической СССР генетика тоже была от "сатаны", так люди и заходят в тупик.


 А, ну это  уже  тупость  ссср. Это  примитивная  зашоренность  враждующих  систем. Я  знаю, там  некоторые  науки объявляли   любовницами  капитализма  или что-то  такое.  Мол, если мы  первые  не  додумались, значит  это фигня,  буржуины  не  могли  открыть  новое  направление, они свой  век  уже  догнивают.
Ну  или  моральный  бред.  Типа,  клоны, роботы, они  бездушные.  Мешает  познанию,  барьер.

Вот  это  важно  не ошибиться,  я  уже  и сказал  по  этому  поводу, что  нужно  быть  готовыми ко  всему.  Найдут  в космосе  Иисуса  -  пожалуйста!  ЗНАЧИТ  ОН  ЕСТЬ, ЕСЛИ НАЙДУТ.

Опять  же,  непонятно, чем  генетика  не  угодила.  Бредятина какая-то.  Ну изучали  бы по-тихому  в  лабораториях, да  изучали.  Как  это  знания   врагам  оставлять.  Завтра  они  там  что-то  откроют  и  против вас, дураков  зашоренных,  применят.  
Странно.  Идеология  это  одно, а знания  о  мире-то  одни  на  всех. 
Подумали  что клетки  незачем  изучать, типа  того..  это  блажь, а средств  и так мало.  
Так, может быть.




> Вот и выходит - если никто не ненавидит за то, что мы вдвоём счастливы и нам на всех наплевать, то мы опустимся до бытовухи - в конце повести - жирный Ромео с пивом смотрит calcio, Джульетта стирает вонючую одежду и орёт на толстощёких бесноватых детей. Мне уже плешь проела эта конструкция.


 Да-да, верно.  Кому-то  религия,  кому-то  драма  неразделённой или  обречённой  любви. 
Жить  скучно.  А  настоящая  польза  и кайф   лишь   в одном  -  в научном  познании  мира.
Быть  вместе, любить  друг  друга  и  заниматься  исследованиями -  вот  настоящая  романтика.
Такая   романтика  покруче  будет.
А  не скрываться  от  стада  или  молиться  в  храме.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> философия - это работа ума. Это не восприятие, а работа ума с концепциями, выстроенными разумом.


 На  основании  чего?!  Каким  прибором  вы  засекли  свою  энергию   ци и  выяснили  в подробностях  её  свойства?

Кстати, мнение  ламера  о  фен-шуе  неплохо  было  бы  узнать.





> Небось даже Кастанеду не читал))


 А  вы  атеистическое  что-нибудь  вообще  читали, нет? Ознакомиться  же   надо  с обеими сторонами, вы  же  не  зашоренная?

----------


## qwe

> На  основании  чего?!  Каким  прибором  вы  засекли  свою  энергию   ци и  выяснили  в подробностях  её  свойства?


 сознанием. и то, что касается ци в организме - это самое простое и зачаточные ощущения есть у всех. Даже у тебя) их ни с чем не спутаешь.
*Кстати* цигун в Китае уже давно легализирован, и научные мировые симпозиумы проводятся не один десяток лет...




> А  вы  атеистическое  что-нибудь  вообще  читали, нет? Ознакомиться  же   надо  с обеими сторонами, вы  же  не  зашоренная?


 не без этого)

интересно, что атеистическое ты можешь привести в пример?

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Угу.  Симпоозиумы.  Замечательно.

Я  недолго ходил  на  айкидо, нам  тренер  тоже  втирал   про  какую-то  научно  доказанную  энергию.




> интересно, что атеистическое ты можешь привести в пример?


 Меня  Парадокс  просветления  изменил, я  же  уже  говорил  сто  раз. 
А потом  начал  хавать  всякие  атеистические  статейки,  любое  что  попадалось  об атеизме в интернете.  Не  толстые  книги,  зачем мне  читать  толстенную  книгу,  которую  можно  выразить  одной  фразой  -  бога  нет.  Большую,  только  "Бог  как  иллюзия"  начинал   читать.

Ну  а  вы  что  фен-шуйское  посоветуете?
Так, бегло  гляну,  может  быть.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Что я пишу есть аргументы в пользу материализма, а не против чего-то.


 Они  не противоречат  религии, значит  не  в  пользу материализму.

Всё  равно  что  говорить, "у нас в  советском  союзе  люди  чистоплотные",  как  будто  в  капиталистических  странах  это  осуждают. 

Ты  и есть  ламер,  что ли? Ты  и  есть  ламер, точно.  

Чувствую  своей  энергией  ци.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> По-твоему живыми людей делают чувства, эмоции, душа. Но с моей, махрово-материалистической точки зрения, людей людьми делают ассоциативные центры в лобных долях, возникшие, чтобы мы делились бананом, без них ты равен шимпанзе.


 Ты  противопоставил   чувства, эмоции,  душу   ассоциативным  центрам  в лобных  долях.  А  на  самом  деле,    ассоциативные    центры  в  лобных  долях  это  устройство, механизмы  запускающие  эту  самую  душу,  противоречия  для  верующего  человека   здесь нет.

----------


## qwe

> бога  нет.  
> Ну  а  вы  что  фен-шуйское  посоветуете?
> Так, бегло  гляну,  может  быть.


 что ты понимаешь под "богом"?

Бегло?)) любой справочник http://www.klex.ru/8zq
http://www.koob.ru/feng_shui/

----------


## trypo

самодостаточна лишь замкнутая петля , все остальное - иллюзия.
говорить , что материализм самодостаточен , тоже что и говорить , что дед мороз существует и летает по небу на санях.

простое дао :
с древних времен идет постоянное изменение представлений о существующем мире ,
постоянно меняются теории , сама материя меняется со временем.

то , что самодостаточно - незыблемо.

материализм пластичен , он развивается , эволюционирует с течением времени -
он ЗАВИСИМ ОТ ВРЕМЕНИ , от ЧЕЛОВЕКА , от ИДЕЙ.

как капризный ребенок : я плачу "бога нет" , я плачу "почему?" ...

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Меня не интересует оспаривание ради оспаривания, толк любой полемики для меня - нахождение объективности.


 Вот  и  нашёлся  объективный  факт    что  одно  другому  не  противоречит.  
Хорошо.  Я  понял, что  ты  упомянул  это  мимоходом, делая  упор на  другое.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> что ты понимаешь под "богом"?


 Сказку. 

Гораздо  интересней  что  вы  под  ним понимаете имея в голове  такую  солянку.

----------


## Pechalka

Да у тебя и сейчас фишку сносит не по детски

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Мебель и прочее - тоже работает, влияет на настрой человека, структуру его мышления.


 Как?  Так, слегка  -  психологически?




> А "ци" - это для красного словца, чтобы моднее было. Доля мистики и перчинка добавят вкуса и цвета)


 А, ну  вот.   Я  так и знал.  И   бозинька  тоже  для  красного  словца  и  ад. 
Я  тебя понял.



> Есть много измерений (большинство учёных считают так), там много всяких тонких связей и реакций, поэтому социофоб всегда попадает в фобные ситуации, лох попадает в руки мошенников и т.д. и т.п. Я уж молчу про случай на смоленском автовокзале - в одном месте абсолютно "случайно" появились все те люди, которых я ожидал, ну как..я не знал что из этого выйдет, что-то получилось. Думаю, Мессинг был бОльшим спецом по таким вещам. Определённо есть способы воздействия на общее поле, и оно как-то влияет на людей. Я не углублялся в эту тему, ничего не читал, только экспериментировал.


 Это  всё  тоже для   красного  словца, ага.




> Вы просто всегда возвращаетесь к религии, она для вас как красная тряпка. Видимо, если науку не противопоставить религии, то это уже не так красочно)


 Я  не  учёный  и   даже  не любитель  в  вопросах  науки.  Это  вы  пытаетесь ( ты  со  своим  клоном  или  вы, не уверен)  научно или   полунаучно рассуждать, ваше  право.
А  я  всего  лишь  обыватель, который  хочет  показывать  другим  обывателям какой  это бред, религия, чтобы  они не тратили деньги  и время  в церкви.  Или  на  фен-шуйские  статуэтки.
Наука, сама  по себе, дискутировать  желания  не вызывает, всё равно  она мне не  по  зубам.  Мне  по  зубам  одна, простая истина - все  эти псевдонаучные  секты и учения, вроде фен-шуя, лживые   и даже  вредоносные. Чем?  Тем что  засоряют мозги, опустошают кошелёк   и отбивают  интерес к РЕАЛЬНОЙ науке, возможно, у  потенциально  способного  человека!
Вырастет  в  семье  таких  вот  фен-шуйщиков  и что?  И  будет  псевдоучёным.
Ну  и, собственно, тема-то о  чём   -  о  "свидетялях  которые  видели  ад". 
Так  вот, надоедливо   напоминаю  что это бреед!

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Ты кого пытаешься спасти? Наивно полагаешь, что тебя ПГМы послушаются?


 Всех  подряд.  Если уж я, упрямец, избавился от этого  недуга, то  шанс  есть  у  каждого.




> Он клон сделал, видимо, его ник забанили за оскорбления. Не знаю что ты там своей "ци" чувствуешь.


 Неет, я не на  пустом   месте.  Во-первых, я  выяснил  что ты любишь  создавать  клоны ( недавно  узнал), во-вторых   "самыйумный"  и "оченьважный", самоиронически похожие  названия, да и патрон   тоже  нечто  в твоём  духе.   Патрон  это  же  что-то  вроде  "пахан".  Тоже  самоирония.  
Точнее,   я думаю    что  тебя  кто-то  обзывал, мол, ты  что здесь  самый  умный, самый   важный?!  Здесь, в инете.
Отсюда и пошло, ты  смеёшься  так.

Но  самое  важное  -  этот   Очень важный  спрашивал  у меня  в личке  о  камилле.  Вот  с  тобой  общалась  немного  камилла, она  говорила  что  является (лась)  моей  подругой.   Кроме  тебя это  знает..  ещё  один  человек, но  он  давно исчез  и  вот  так о  науке  не  смог бы разговаривать.  Это  ты   решил  так   тонко  меня   задницей  из  темы  спихнуть,  задействовав   клона  и заведя  с ним сложный,   околонаучный  разговор  который  я   не  смогу  поддержать.
УмнО.




> Ну и деньги..ну реально - скажи, что денег хочется до боли, не рассказывай сказки о том как тебе жаль чужих денег на нефритовые статуэтки.


 Денег  -  очень  хочу.  Безумно.  Хотя  ты  и  не поверишь, скажешь  что  я   питаюсь  подачками, но мать  напивается  часто, я  тырю  много  денег, ну и  просто  распоряжаюсь  деньгами, пока она   не  может. Тем  не  менее, хочу  больше.  Абсолютной  власти.
Чтобы  никаких  помех для пьянки и  чревоугодия.
Но  будь я хоть  пузатым  банкиром-пенсионером, я бы  не  упускал  случая  оспорить  и  разрушить  какие-то  религиозные  аргументы.   Почему -  писал выше.  Если  такое  объяснение не устраивает, нуу, гнобили меня  бухарики-родители  религией  и  её образ  ассоциируется у меня  с ними.  Я  как  бы спорю  с  ними, рассуждая  о  ней.  
Во,  классное  объяснение?

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Ещё бы.


 Откуда  Патрон, он  же  Очень  Важный, знает  о  том  что я  знаю камиллу? 

И  кстати  размеры  сообщений  патрона  как-то, мягко  говоря, уменьшились.

Строчит  сейчас наверно  за двоих  вовсю.



> Ты ведёшь себя точь-в-точь как твои родители, так же спасаешь, будучи уверен в своей правоте, вот почему я всё равно между ПГМ и атеистом ставлю значок "=".


 Да  какое  там  спасали..  Просто  пьяные  разговоры  садиста-бухарика, который   лапая  где  попало  заставляет  молиться.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Вопрос  о  камилле   к  патрону. 

Это  же  не  одно  и тоже  что  спросить у тебя, так ведь)





> Ты  тоже  заставляешь  молиться.


 Кому?  Науке?



> а не толкать в массы то, что никому не нужно. Каждый останется при своём в любом случае.


  Опять  из  пустого  в  порожнее. Если  по  твоей  методе всех  копать, то  90%  процентов  обсуждений   в  инете  можно  смело   сносить, а  это  нереально, как  ты понимаешь.




> Ты тоже сам выбрал из массы вариаций Генделя. Я остановился на Бахе.


 Теперь  уже  мне  впору  ставить  рожу  этого  негритёнка.  Ах да, типа,  вкусы   у  каждого  разные.  Ставить  в один  ряд  музыкальные  предпочтения  и знания  о  мире, которые  объективны  и одни  на  всех, это  некорректно.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> На колени, молись, это объективность! На колени, сказал, лежать. Встать. Сесть! Встать. Молись. Это объективность. Всё с тобой ясно, ПГМ у тебя. Но отрицаешь любой ценой, прям спасаешься, других лезешь спасать. Всё ясно короче.


 Толсто.  Я  уже  сказал  что  готов  ко  всему доказуемому,  только  не  надо  кормить людей  религиозными сказками, выдавая  их  не  то  что  за истину,  но  даже  за теории.
Сто  раз  обсуждали  уже.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Ну-ну. Чет я тут верующих не заметил, а ты всё продолжаешь параноить, сказочный ты наш.


 Верующие?  Беседа с тобой.  Я  пнул  эти  псевдорелигиозные ( даже  не религия,  помойка   ещё  хуже) рассказики, а ты  обвинил  меня   в   чём-то.  Что  мне  это  на  самом  деле  не  нужно, что  я  то  ли  научный тиран, то  ли  скучающий  задрот.
Отсюда  и  пошла  вся  баланда, уже по  второму  кругу  идёт. Её  можно  прямо  отсюда  читать,  я  чувствую  жвачка  сжалась  и  сейчас  снова  растянется.




> Если бы были, яб первый был на деревне. УЖе говорил - парочку сжил отсюда, даже избежав бана


 Ну  это  твоё  хобби.  Истина  не важна, главное  "сживать" (обе  стороны  конфликта) и  получать  удовольствие.   Примени  к  себе  свой  психоанализ  и  узнай  что тобою  движет.

А  что  касается  верующих, та же  qwe (фен-шуй), trypo  отписались. Вот  и  пожалуйста, с ними  и  воюю.   Точнее, с одной  qwe,  а trypo, какой-то небесный  оказался, в  стиле  Унити.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Я сомневаюсь что муравей, находясь внутри надутого воздушного шарика, сможет выяснить как этот шарик появился.


 Ну,  разум  это  такая  штука. Уникальная. Пока  нет  оснований  утверждать  что  познать  что-либо  ему  не под  силу.




> Ща объясню. Ты станешь слушать бомжа о том как заработать миллиард долларов? Скорее, спросишь как избежать дизентерии или заработать цирроз печени.


 Как  заработать  миллион  долларов  обсуждаете  вы    с  Патроном.   А  я  ползаю  по земле   и  кричу на  каждой  улице, чтобы  все  бомжи  слышали  -  не  ведитесь  на   лохотрон, последние  штаны  потеряете!




> Фен-шуй к религии отношения не имеет.


 Пинаю  любые  верования, мелкие учения, секты, приметы.




> trypo никому не сдалось вообще.


 Хы-хы-хы. Оно  даже  хуже  Унити?

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Толсто, стрелочник дешёвый. Это ты о бабках думаешь всё. Я себя заставить никак не могу.


 Сам  ты  стрелочник.
Ты  сам  в   своих  аллегориях запутался  или  меня  хочешь  запутать?  Миллион  долларов - это  новые знания  об  устройстве  мира.  Обсуждение  как  его  заполучить,  следовательно,  попытка  эти  знания открыть.
Бомжи  -  обыватели, разум  слабенький, звёзды  с неба  не  хватают, но  бредут  в  лохотрон  - религию, которая  предлагает  лотерейные  билеты  и прочую  муть, выдавая  это за денежки. 
А  я их  предостерегаю.

И  самое  главное, ты  прекрасно  это  понимаешь, вот  что  меня  радует.
Хоть  с  чёртом,  только  не  с религиозным рабом.




> Да, понимаю, семейная драма, католическое кино. Житуха у тебя что надо.


 Католическое  кино?  Это   к  чему  отсылка?




> А ты как баптист ходишь и листовки раздаёшь, мол, скоро конец света, свет отрубят за неуплату, мама бабки профукала, старухи - подрезали.


 А  возможно  просто  уже  от  скуки?  Если тебе скучно, то  что говорить обо  мне.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Есть определённые методики, гарантирующие нездоровый блеск в глазах.


 К  примеру?  Я  бы  попробовал.

Курить  опиум   на  костре  перед  шаманом?

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Ниче ты не попробуешь. Я на паблике не упоминаю их даже, чтобы никто не попробовал сдуру. Можно и в дурку угодить.


 Ага.  Ну  мой "отец"   тоже  начнёт  какую-нибудь  дурь  описывать  или  магию  или  гадание  по руке  или что у   него  два  ствола  в  подвале  лежат  с обрезом.  А потом  останавливается  на пол-пути  и, типа, не-не..  тебе  это знать не  надо. 
Такая  аура  крутизны, типа того.



> Вариантов много. Эффект гарантирован,


 Ну  так я их попробую  и  тараканы  в голове  очистятся.  А  иначе  зачем их было  вообще  упоминать?

----------


## Traumerei

> Ему бы на траумерей пожениться. И у них родится trypo. А потом я. Вырасту и устрою Мытищинскую резню кухонным ножом.


 Лучше ограничиться одним ребёнком. Намёк понят  :Wink:

----------


## qwe

> Ну,  разум  это  такая  штука. Уникальная. Пока  нет  оснований  утверждать  что  познать  что-либо  ему  не под  силу.


 "Я молилась - мне помогло!"
))))))))))))

(такой достойный афоризм)

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Причём тут  разум  и молилась.

----------


## qwe

> Причём тут  разум  и молилась.


 где тут?

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Ну, разум это такая штука. Уникальная. Пока нет оснований утверждать что познать что-либо ему не под силу.


 


> "Я молилась - мне помогло!"
> ))))))))))))
> (такой достойный афоризм)


 Смысл  этого  коммента. Где  взаимосвязь.

----------


## qwe

> Смысл  этого  коммента. Где  взаимосвязь.


 самая прямая)
подожди немного, через некоторое время поймешь)

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

А,  ну да, не  дорос.  Понятно.

Надо другой  аккаунт  регать и  говорить  что  мне полтинник. 
Это для  религиозных  споров.

----------


## qwe

> А,  ну да,   не  дорос.  Понятно.
> 
> Надо другой  аккаунт  регать и  говорить  что  мне полтинник. 
> Это для  религиозных  споров.


 зачем ты просишь книжку о фен-шуе, если не собираешься читать? мой старческий мозг не в силах понять это противоречие. ни бегло ни, как-то иначе)

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Ну  не  знаю.  Может  из  вежливости.  Вроде  вы  взрослая, хотя по мировоззрению  не скажешь.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Ну а если это придаёт комфорта, то в чём проблема? Опять скука?


 Что  придаёт  комфорта?




> Причём тут занудство стима?


 Если ты  такой  умный то объясни  к  чему  был  тот "афоризм".

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Это всё равно что объяснять анекдот - не смешно будет.


 А,   анекдот.  Кажется  понял.

Ну  смейтесь  на  здоровье.

----------


## qwe

> А,   анекдот.  Кажется  понял.
> Ну  смейтесь  на  здоровье.


 Во-первых, ты сам сказал, что чтобы я не приводила в пример, выглядит как "я молилась - мне помогло". так что афоризм твоего же сочинения)




> - Я сомневаюсь что муравей, находясь внутри надутого воздушного шарика, сможет выяснить как этот шарик появился.
> - Ну, разум это такая штука. Уникальная. Пока нет оснований утверждать что познать что-либо ему не под силу.


 Вообще, на практике, существует метод, как выяснить, внутри чего ты находишься (в любом смысле), даже если это будет не исчерпывающее знание, а какие-нибудь временные "рабочие" сведения, который осуществляется через действия. Через пробы-ошибки. Выяснить, есть ли тот же бог, есть ли у тебя контакт с ним, есть ли реакция на тебя, можно только действиями.
Даже если ты гениальный теоретик, все-равно теорию придется проверять какими-либо действиями, иначе она остается не доказанной теорией и не имеет веса, который имеет знание, эмпирическое, если хотите...

Но теоретик от физики, совсем не то, что теоретик от теософии. во втором случае - это даже немного смешно, хотя и бывает (совсем редко), поскольку физический мир мы наблюдаем все одинаковый (ту же гравитацию) и легче насобирать данные, законсервировать - вывести формулы, и приблизительно одинаково перевести с английского на русский и с русского на китайский, а когда касается духовного плана тут уж разброс... http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2%...84%D0%B8%D1%8F

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Во-первых, ты сам сказал, что чтобы я не приводила в пример, выглядит как "я молилась - мне помогло". так что афоризм твоего же сочинения)


 Да понятно-понятно.  Просто  вы  так путано  пишете,  как  будто я  тут мысли  читаю.




> Даже если ты гениальный теоретик, все-равно теорию придется проверять какими-либо действиями, иначе она остается не доказанной теорией и не имеет веса, который имеет знание, эмпирическое, если хотите...


 Да, хорошо бы  вам как следует задуматься над этими словами.




> Но теоретик от физики, совсем не то, что теоретик от теософии. во втором случае - это даже немного смешно, хотя и бывает (совсем редко), поскольку физический мир мы наблюдаем все одинаковый (ту же гравитацию) и легче насобирать данные, законсервировать - вывести формулы, и приблизительно одинаково перевести с английского на русский и с русского на китайский, а когда касается духовного плана тут уж разброс... http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2%...84%D0%B8%D1%8F


 Вот  в  чём  разница  между  ламером и вами, между  мужчиной и женщиной, вообще(как  я ни  хотел  бы опровергнуть  сексизм, пока  не получается, хотя  мне приятно было  бы видеть мужчин и женщин  равными  по  интеллекту, но если я этого не наблюдаю, то  и не  говорю и это  ещё одна разница  между  мужчиной и женщиной)  вот он  скинул  мне  какие-то там дыхательные  методики, я их  бегло  просмотрел  и тоже конечно   особо  углубляться в эту муть не буду. Но она (муть) хоть  КАК-ТО  реальна, понимаете,  физические упражнения, а  всякое  дао, ци,  шаолинь, это  просто  для красного словца.  То есть, мужчина, даже  имеющий  тягу к сверхъестественному  познанию, который  считает  науку  неполной,  он не  будет  верить  в  совершенно  пустой и бессмысленный  фен-шуй, он будет  использовать  вот эти методики.  Вроде и вера в ци, понимаете, но под  ней  реальный фундамент,  физические упражнения которые  ощущаются и таки реально   окажут  эффект, вот пожалуйста и основа  для веры.
Это  "ци" сделала, да.  Чакры  раскрылись."Ага".
А  женщине  достаточно   диваны переставить  и вот  уже  "ци".  Она  ничего  не  ощущает ( как от физических  упражнений) никаких  изменений  нет, но  она  верит.  Ей  достаточно   приятных  картинок  и описаний в  книжечке про фен-шуй.  И всё, уже комфортно. 
Ну  вы поняли.




> мысленно ухмыльнулся вместе с qwe


 Вы  с ним  по-разному   ухмыляетесь.  Он-то  понимает( более-менее)  где  реальность, а где  красное  словцо.
А   вы  снисходительно  ухмыляетесь  и  мысленно  думаете  "ах, ребёнок, ты  ничего не знаешь   о  методиках  фен-шуя, сто  раз  доказанных на практике,  ладно, так  и быть, я  попробую  тебя немного  просветить".

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> У призрака тоже рыльце в пушку


 Из-за  оговорочки?  А  ты  не понимаешь что  я  специально  её допустил  чтобы  странница  порассуждала  о прошлых  жизнях?



> Меня уже ничто не разубедит в значке "=" между верующими и атеистами, неважно кто их них объективно прав, но это так.


 Не  разочаровывай, ты  не странница  и   не qwe.



> ну не будет он кого-то спасать от религий, не станет, ни от скуки, ни ради какой-то цели


 От  любых  сказок, это  во-первых.
Ну  да, докинз, ренди,  видимо  фальшивые  и  лгут  сами себе. Хокинг  вообще  жизни  не  видит, его  слова  изначально  обесценены.  Один ты  у нас  настоящий, тратишь время  на  разоблачение  чужих  обманов.  А почему? От  скуки?  Или думаешь кого-то  наставить  на путь истинный?



> Ницше в сумерках своих лет вообще умудрился под конец жизни себя называть антихристом.


 Ницше  твой с катушек   слетел к  тому  моменту.

И  да, насчёт  "те кто жизнь не видел, не имеют  права рассуждать  о ней". То  что ты   работаешь на  грязных (да на  любых) работах не  делает твои  мозги  эффективнее  и  не  придаёт  веса твоим выводам.  А  то в той  же  теме,  по-моему, что-то  такое  вякали.

Тут  всё  дело  в  впечатлениях, надо  как-нибудь  подробнее  это  описать.  Задроты  слушают  вот таких  философов  которые  рассуждают  как  клёво  ходить  на  работу и внутренне  соглашаются. А  на  самом  деле, достаточно  просто  прогуляться, впечатлений, ощущений  подольше  получить  и не  надо  нигде  пахать.
А  уж  обозвать  сказку сказкой или  сказать  что  дважды   два  четыре, для этого  даже  свежим воздухом  дышать не надо.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Тебя-то? Ты кто вообще такое? Надмения много, но надменность первый признак тупости. У учёных я её не наблюдал.


 Упитанный  молодой  поросёночек.

Толсто,  не  угадываешь,  надоел.   Зачем-то   приплетаешь  экстремальные  ситуации  к  знанию  того  что  дважды  два  четыре.   Не ляпни  такое  на  профессиональном форуме  по  теме, а  то  засмеют.  Впрочем, я  подозреваю  что  тебя  давно засмеяли (особенно  в обсуждении  статей  на лурке  где  ты  воевал) и  ты  окопался  здесь, источая  свой  гнев   на  "задротов".
Я   до сих пор  в  сомнениях, нормальный  ты парень  и  опровергаешь  любые  точки  зрения развлекаясь  так  или же  реально  странница.
Ты, как  и  она, считаешь  своё мировоззрение  исходной  точкой,  а  те  кто  с  ним  не  согласен имеют  какие-то   проблемы,  которые  надо  выявить и решить.   Синдром  утёнка, хи-хи.
Не  верует  -   обиделся. Даже  если он  этого  не знает, всё  равно  обиделся.  Терапия  нужна пареньку.  Как это, думает  что  бога  реально  нет?  Как же  его  нет,  ты тоже   дурак  что ли?  И  тебе  сатана  мозги  запутал?



> Мне вот укек недавно в личку бросил мессэдж о том, что ты будешь как упёртый рваться в его тему "О смерти" и всем доказывать то, что нужно только тебе, например, что после смерти ничего нет.


 Святые  угодники, вот это провидец.  Да, прикинь, угадал,  респект.
Особенно  насчёт  "каждый  доказывает  то, что  ему  нужно".  
Мне  вот  нужна правда,  кому-то  "сживание  с форумов",  кому-то  уютное  перемазывание друг  друга  соплями   надежды  что  смерть  ещё  не  конец.




> Ну, может, и нет, но доказать это невозможно и доказывать это глупо.


 Милый, не  смеши. После  смерти   объекта   НИЧЕГО  НЕТ.  Понимаешь?  Если бы  мы  переходили  в  иное, газообразное, допустим, состояние, эти личности  как-то  проявили бы себя. По  факту, однако, после  их  разложения ничего  нет.  Нет  НИКАКИХ  ДАННЫХ  об  обратном.  Тогда  НА  ОСНОВАНИИ  ЧЕГО, КРОМЕ  КАК  СТРАХА  ЗА  СВОЮ  ЗАДНИЦУ, СТРОЯТСЯ  ТЕОРИИ  О  ТОМ  ЧТО  ЧТО-ТО  ВСЁ-ТАКИ ЕСТЬ?  НА  ОСНОВАНИИ  ЧЕГО, ЕСЛИ НЕТ НИКАКИХ  ДАННЫХ?  
Допущения  делаются  на  основе  чего-то.  А  тут и намёка  нет.
Страх исчезнуть  не  катит.



> Принцесса ты только для своих любимцев (если не выдумал их).


 Сказал  же, жди  фото  или видео. Уверен, тебе  будет  приятно  посмотреть.

----------


## Патрон

Двадцать одна страница фуфла. Судмитрия ещё позовите сюда.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Откуда  знаешь  что я камиллу  знаю,  ламер  номер  2?

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> На словах знаете каратэ, айкидо и другие страшные названия.


 Ещё  бы  от  религии  было  хоть  что-то   кроме  названия.



> Я уже поймал тебя 10 раз на этом. Ты нашел в себе бога когда-то, потом сам же на него обиделся и решил бороться, но он, видимо, не сдаётся. Ну не дурак ли. Ты дерёшься с собственной тенью, боец.


 Я  же  тебе  про  чё  и говорю, каратист)



> Не верует - обиделся. Даже если он этого не знает, всё равно обиделся. Терапия нужна пареньку


 Если ты  много раз  повторишь  свою  выдумку, реальной  она не  станет.
Да,  ещё  проскользнуло  желание меня  поймать.  Скорее  всего  за задницу.  




> По факту, однако, после их разложения ничего нет. Нет НИКАКИХ ДАННЫХ об обратном. Тогда НА ОСНОВАНИИ ЧЕГО, КРОМЕ КАК СТРАХА ЗА СВОЮ ЗАДНИЦУ, СТРОЯТСЯ ТЕОРИИ О ТОМ ЧТО ЧТО-ТО ВСЁ-ТАКИ ЕСТЬ? НА ОСНОВАНИИ ЧЕГО, ЕСЛИ НЕТ НИКАКИХ ДАННЫХ?


 На это  ответить  нечего?  Тогда  слив  засчитан,  отмазывайся  что  ушёл   лечиться  и убегай.
Потом регай   новый  аккаунт и давай  тоньше, а то  сразу  врываешься  и  себя  палишь. 
Хотя,  в  любом  случае,  ожидай  того  же  вопроса.

----------


## Злобс

> Двадцать одна страница фуфла. Судмитрия ещё позовите сюда.


 


> Откуда знаешь что я камиллу знаю, ламер номер 2?


 Это не Ламер, а Очень важный опять заважничал  :Big Grin:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Это не Ламер, а Очень важный опять заважничал


 Оченьважный  и есть  ламер, потому  что  только  он  знает  что  я  знаю  камиллу :Big Grin: 

До  этого  он  не  думал  что  разгорится такая дискуссия и спросил  меня  о  ней,  больше  не  ответил, это  в  духе   ламера, так  же как  на социофобии  про  ориентацию.
Я   подозреваю  что  они даже  с торквемадой  одно  лицо, а  уж  с оченьважным  это  99  процентов.

----------


## Злобс

Ой, да ну вас! С вашими клонами можно с ума сойти!  :Cool:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Ты зациклен на религии => ты верующий. У тебя всё к ней сводится. Сходи к врачу.


 Подмена. Толстый  метод.

На  сверхъестественных  обманах, так  же  как   и ренди, например.

Хорошо он  задницу  подтёр  всяким   уригелерам. В  итоге  гелер  сознался  и покаялся  что  он  обычный  шоумен.  В  итоге, обыватели не  верят  в ложь  про то   что  ложки  можно  гнуть  силой  воображения.
А  такие как ты,  тонной  умных, но  бессвязных  слов  обсуждали  бы  возможность  этого.
Вот  тебе  и  снобизм.




> Оттого, что ты мои слова переводишь на меня же, ничего не изменится.


 Подмена.   Ты  не   "псевдокаратист",  в чём обвиняешь  нас,  ты  каратист  реальный.  Но  речь  о том  что  твоё  карате  ни фига  не  аргумент   для  согнутых  силой  воображения  ложек  или  сказочек об  аде.




> Ваш метод состоит в том, чтобы ничего не делать, жить вдали от реальности, в воздушном замке, но при этом знать абсолютно всё.


 Не разгружать   ящики в пятёрочке, тюки  на ХБК  и  при этом знать  что  дважды  два  четыре,  деда-мороза   не существует, а  бога нет и в  аду  он  ни с кем  не  гулял?
Да, такое  возможно.  Метода  правильная.




> По факту, однако, после их разложения ничего нет. Нет НИКАКИХ ДАННЫХ об обратном. Тогда НА ОСНОВАНИИ ЧЕГО, КРОМЕ КАК СТРАХА ЗА СВОЮ ЗАДНИЦУ, СТРОЯТСЯ ТЕОРИИ О ТОМ ЧТО ЧТО-ТО ВСЁ-ТАКИ ЕСТЬ? НА ОСНОВАНИИ ЧЕГО, ЕСЛИ НЕТ НИКАКИХ ДАННЫХ?


 


> в реале такой снобизм и абсолютная непрошибаемость будет воспринята как тупость и дешёвые понты.


 А  в  ответ  тишина.  
А  в  ответ  тихий  слив.
Вот  бы  выяснить, прикидываешься ты или нет.  Я  оптимист,  но  статистика подсказывает  что  ты  действительно  такой  "философ"  которому  для  философии  ещё что-то  надо кроме  науки.




> Ой, да ну вас! С вашими клонами можно с ума сойти!


 Ну, вот  так  он  любит.  Создавать  собеседников  которые  иногда  поддерживают  его, а иногда  даже  оспаривают.  Думает   это  тонкий метод,  оно так  и  есть, но  мелкие  детали выдают  которые  мой  чуткий  глаз  замечает.




> Он так же не понимает откуда ты взял такой бред что это мой клон,


 Ха-ха-ха. Камилла, камилла, милый мой) 

Выводи этого робота из игры, я ему на каждом заходе сюда буду задавать этот вопрос.

----------


## Патрон

Давно пора.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Окей, твоя взяла, толстый тролль, разговаривай сам с собой, я выпиливаюсь из этой темы.


 ДА  ЗАВЕДИ  ТЫ  ЕГО  УЖЕ  СЮДА И  ПРИДУМАЙ  ОБЪЯСНЕНИЕ  ОТКУДА  ОН  ЗНАЕТ  КАМИЛЛУ  И  ЧТО  Я  С  НЕЙ  ЗНАКОМ.

Подсказываю, эй,  где  ты  там, оченьважный  -  ты  знал  камиллу  и камилла  рассказала  обо  мне.  Ну?  Только   мелкая деталька-то какая?  Ась?  А   такая  -  ты не знал  насколько  мы  с ней  близки, ты спросил  -  малышка,  которая тебя  бросила,  случайно  не  камилла? Потому что когда-то она  сказала  тебе, ламер,  что  она  подруга  призрака стима и всё, но  лишь  потому  что  я   попросил   её   сказать  это  чтобы   увидеть  что  ты  ответишь.  Ты начал там фигню  нести что мы  позы  не  поделили, как будто мы  обсуждали когда-то с тобой позы, ну  в  смысле кто  сверху,  кто снизу.
Ты  не располагал точной  информацией. Если бы  некто  снюхался с камиллой настолько чтобы она   рассказывала о  своих   дальних  приятелях, таких  как  я, она  бы  точно  упомянула меня  как   "шизоидного  знакомого с которым  изредка  интересно  поболтать", но  никак не  того  к  кому она испытывает  хотя бы какую-то  симпатию.Ты этого не знал, тебе  стало  любопытно  какая же  малышка   меня бросила,  и  ты  спросил  об  одной  про которую  тебе  было  известно.  Я  спросил, а зачем тебе, но  ты уже  не ответил, обычный  зевака  пояснил  бы.


А  тут,  бац, и  такая  затяжная дискуссия. И  вдруг  оченьважный    с двумя  сообщениями  рвётся в бой, сыпет  затяжными  умными сообщениями  как у  тебя, демонстрирует  научные познания..  совсем недолго..  потом  меняет  акк, снова немного  рассуждает  и  уходит  в тень  оба бросаете  дискуссию  на пол-пути.

А с  торквемадой что  там гениального-то?  Гениальность  в том что зарегал два  акка  и одновременно  в онлайне что ли.  Долгие  дисскусии  у вас  там, поддерживаете и опровергаете,  взаимный стиль, взаимная  дружба-вражда, обсуждение  заумной  философии,  нравственные  споры и поиск  гордости   друг у друга  -  вполне  возможно  что это  всё только  для  беседы с самим  собой. 
Ты ведь  можешь  создавать  совершенно   непохожие, женские акки и писать   в другом стиле.  А  в случае с  торквемадой  он  даже одинаков.  
Но  это  так, предположение.  Могли  и  два  таких  псевдофилософа  отыскаться и  один на  другого сильно  повлиял.
А  вот  камилла, это  стопроцентная  зацепка. Её  знакомый  знал  бы   что  мы  дальние  приятели, да и вообще  что  я хрустальная  принцесса бы  не знал, она  тут  не  сидит  уже лет  триста.
И  ты  даже отрицал  что ты самыйумный (созвучно  с оченьважный)  на  форуме социофобии, хотя это очевидно и он задавал мне похожие  вопросы.
А если  то отрицал  значит  можешь  отрицать  и это.
Дурачок-нарцисс  внезапно  оказался детективом.  А ламер думал  тут  в игрушки  играем.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Не люблю сложностей навроде "а зачем тебе а че почем а откуда а ляляляляляля". Спросил - не ответили. Нах.


 Так это  был  ты?  Ты  спрашивал меня  о ней?



> Я узнал вк alien mind от девушки торкви - не прикол, не? общие знакомые ёпта. Это инет. В реале тоже мир тесен.


 Уход  в  сторону, подмена. Общался с девушкой, узнал  про  её  скрытого  знакомого, но  не знал  парень  он ей  или просто  приятель. 
Маловирёятьнё.
Вероятность крайне мала.




> Ему до фени.


 Кому до фени?  Самомуважному  патрону-ламеру? Ну это  понятно, теперь он  исчезнет.




> Слишком сложная схема


 Создавать акк  девушки и писать простыни от её  лица.. знаешь ли.  Тоже  как-то  не  совсем просто удобно и понятно  постороннему наблюдателю.
Собственно  твоя любовь к  созданию  акков  и   навела на  такие мысли.




> Ну и торкви полный антипод меня, это только для тебя почему-то не очевидно. Я не обладаю таким творческим интеллектом чтобы создавать такое, мои возможности ограничены отсутствием писательского таланта, я не Сэлинджер ёпта.
> Ничего странного в том, что люди со схожими проблемами имеют пересечения, только он уже прошёл свой путь и его развитие завершилось, а я могу ещё деградировать или развиваться.


 Конечно  антипод, конечно ничего  странного.  Особенно если  допустить что  ты автор обоих  персонажей. С  оченьважным  вы здесь тоже  антиподы.



> А с какого перепугу я должен себя считать самым умным? Это не мой профиль, всего лишь прокачка пробелов для общего развития на чужой территории


 Это  не твой профиль  по  жизни, это  профиль, он  же  акк,  на  форуме  социофобии.
Твой  стиль, философия,  рассуждения о  работе  и смысле  жизни,  они  узнаваемы.

Я  представляю  как в душе ты сейчас  удивлён что  я тебя раскусил.  Такое  лёгкое, приятное  волнение,  ничего  себе, какой  он умный оказался.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Я не помню. МОжет, здесь в общаке спрашивал.


 Хы-хы-хы..  Каком  общаке? Общаке...  В личке,  с  профиля  оченьважного. 
Вот даже  манера  оправдываться,  этот тон я узнаю,  в том  же  духе   самыйумный  на  сф  пишет:  к этой фотографии  не  имею  отношения, вы ошибаетесь, тра-ля-ля.




> ХОтел как хуже,


 Чего как  хуже?  Правды  хотел.
Вы  с торквемадой  меня никогда не понимали.  Неважно, в буквальном  смысле  вы  одно лицо  или психологически  двухголовый змей. Тюрькьвимядя  мне  помнится  тоже  писал, мол, ты  меня  задеть  не сможешь.  Вы  оба мыслите  эмоционально, вы  забываете  что я  давно  оторван  от  живого  общения  и обижаться или  злиться  просто  разучился, если   раньше  и  умел, уже не помню.  
Мне  нужны  факты, голые  факты, логика. 
Я не вижу   враждебных  самцов (тьфу-тьфу) я вижу  буквы   и   быдланские  эмоции, порождённые  инстинктами, не мешают  мне  логически размышлять.
Вот как ты говорил  что  на работе  решают  без  обезьяних   разборок, а  тем  более   в вопросах  разоблачения обмана,  их (разборок)  вообще не  должно быть.

P.S.
Если  я изображаю  эмоции, то  исключительно в целях  исследования  собеседника  - какими интересными  фразами он сможет  меня описать,  особенно  если  собеседник  косит  под  психиатра.

----------


## Патрон

Маленьким умом нельзя определить пределы ума большого. Когда ты ростом на метр выше другого, то можешь зрительно определить предел, на сколько этот более низкий может подпрыгнуть, это же будет ниже уровня твоих глаз. Когда ты ниже другого на метр, ты не можешь на глаз определить высоту прыжка высокого человека, ты просто задираешь голову вверх, и беспомощно теряешься в догадках.

Кто не понимает что он не способен сыграть Торкви, тому объяснять бесполезно.

----------


## Pechalka

Ламер, кончай уже мозги дурить! Ты зачем под креведко акк создал?
И даже не отрицай!

----------


## Злобс

креведко это совсем другой пипл. тебе он мерещится уже.

----------


## Патрон

> Такое  лёгкое, приятное  волнение,  ничего  себе, какой  он умный оказался.


 Мечты... Они как ветер скользят по мыслям, чувствам и сознанию.
За грёзы мыльные лишь ты в ответе, когда впускаешь их в свою башку баранью.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Маленьким умом нельзя определить пределы ума большого. Когда ты ростом на метр выше другого, то можешь зрительно определить предел, на сколько этот более низкий может подпрыгнуть, это же будет ниже уровня твоих глаз. Когда ты ниже другого на метр, ты не можешь на глаз определить высоту прыжка высокого человека, ты просто задираешь голову вверх, и беспомощно теряешься в догадках.


 Откуда  знаешь  что   я  камиллу  знаю, потолстевший  ламер?)
Хи-хи-хи, и  это  я ещё  нарцисс.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Вот  обратите  внимание, господа  и дамы  -  сначала  это  был некто  оченьважный  который  ТУТ  ЖЕ,  спросил  меня  в личке  о камилле  -  это  было  первое  его  сообщение  на  форуме.
Потом он  пишет  ещё  два или три  сообщения, надолго  затихает, а когда  случается  эта  дискуссия, заходит  сюда,  поддерживает  ламера  в его  научной  беседе..
И   всё  он  знает. Про  меня и камиллу, про   великого, неподражаемого  селинджера-торквемаду, зачем-то   меняет  акки  только  что  зарегавшись.
То  есть, очевидно и неоспоримо  что  это  человек  давнишний, это  не  левый  новичок.
А кто  у нас  любит  длинные,  затяжные, научные ( с натяжкой, ну ладно)  посты,  кто  любит  менять  акки, хвалить  ламера  и торквемаду?  Только  ламер.

Левый  новичок  давно  пояснил  бы  откуда  он  знает  про  камиллу. 

Слушай, а может  и те  кого  ты  сжил,  они  тоже  твоими клонами  были?

----------


## Злобс

> Слушай, а может и те кого ты сжил, они тоже твоими клонами были?


  а кого он сжил?

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Не знаю,  говорит кого-то  сжил.  Я  думал  все  в курсе, чё  я сам  что  ли  буду в это грязное   бельё  вдаваться.
Верю  на  слово.

Ну  это  сжил, имеется  в  виду  когда на его  бредятину  перестают  отвечать  потому что  она надоедает.
А  он  как бы  победно  улюлюкает.

----------


## Патрон

Истина где-то рядом...

----------


## когда уже

порвало. - но можно и так http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_SxYWSf0DA

----------


## Зинаида

ой не знаю даже зачем тут спорить. все окажемся на страшном суде когда умрет тело. от того что вы не веруете этого не избежать.  тем кто нёс христа в своем сердце будет легче отвечать за грехи

----------


## когда уже

именно это бесит - какое-то запугивание - те кто верит, им не так плохо будет после смерти. Потому, что они в партии Христа, а партия своим членам льготные путевки в Рай выпишет....ничего не имею против веры, но такая "вера" - это просто фарс.

----------


## когда уже

а вообще эпичный срач устроили, правда, как всегда, ниочем. Каждый считает себя д'Артаньяном, а осталных...ну вы понели.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> ой не знаю даже зачем тут спорить. все окажемся на страшном суде когда умрет тело. от того что вы не веруете этого не избежать. тем кто нёс христа в своем сердце будет легче отвечать за грехи


 А  те  кто нёс  аллаха?



> именно это бесит - какое-то запугивание - те кто верит, им не так плохо будет после смерти. Потому, что они в партии Христа, а партия своим членам льготные путевки в Рай выпишет....ничего не имею против веры, но такая "вера" - это просто фарс.


 Вуу..  Прикольно. А  я  думал  совсем  всё  плохо.  Такая  вера,  милый мой, может  понравиться  лишь мазохистам - своими пытками.  Хотя, едва ли,  даже  им.  Слишком  уж  горячая и  страстная "лубоф".
 Увидев    людей   в  огне, можно  либо  задрожать  от  страха  и подчиняться, либо  спасаться  бегством  ужаснувшись  истинному  лицу  бога  любви ,  но  уж  никак  не любить его.
Это автоматическая  реакция.




> Несправедливо вышло - я сам себя обосрал и как ко мне отнеслись - не поверили!


 Слушай,  вот  ты  и  твоё  второе  я  написали  какие  вы умные и  понимаете  что  ламеру не  сыграть  торквемаду.  Это  не смешная  шутка  над  логикой.  ЕСЛИ  ТЫ  И  ЕСТЬ  ТОРКВЕМАДА, ТО  ТЫ НИКОГО НЕ ИГРАЛ.
Если  ты  автор  этого персонажа, то  ты не  подражал кому-то, а  сам  изначально  его создал, ты  был им.  Если  уж  вы так  любите возносить  этого  человека, то приведу  такую  аналогию  -  это всё  равно  что  не верить  переодетому  в  крестьянина  петру первому  что  он  пётр  первый.  Доходит?  Это не  ламер  сыграл  торквемаду, а наоборот.  
Если  уж  ты  считаешь  его  умнее.
А    насчёт  фальшивости  патрона, он  мог  давно  меня  опровергнуть,  объяснив про  камиллу, вместо этого  он  кривляется и нахваливает  тебя.
Его  последними  сообщениями  ты  сдал  себя с потрохами.
То  что  ты  патрон  это двести  процентов, что торквемада  процентов  сорок.

Мне  абсолютно  по фигу,  думаешь  я особо  интересуюсь  что  ли. Просто  на  фоне  остальной  серой жижи, ты  единственный  в ком  стоит  поковыряться и  отвечаешь  активно, опять  же. 
Сиди  и  дрочи  дальше  на  проявляемое к  твоим  клонам  внимание.
Изложенные  зацепки неоспоримы, а  вирус   конечно  будет  всё отрицать. Ты  вирус (вирусы  размножаются  самокопированием).



> А вообще это был не срач. Я унижался и пытался подстроиться под нарциссизм призрака, но потерпел полный крах. Не доходит до человека, варится сам в себе, хотя я изо всех сил старался. Больше не пойду на такие унижения.


 Да нет, тут  была одна цель  - потоком  флуда  унести  мысли  о  бозиньке.  Теперь они  снова  расцвели. 
А вообще,  когда  ты  в больницу  свалишь, я  и  то  первое  сообщение  сюда  перенесу.

----------


## Зинаида

> А  те  кто нёс  аллаха?


  боженька один неважно кто как его называет. иисус ни единственый прарок

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> боженька один неважно кто как его называет. иисус ни единственый прарок


 А  ошибки  вы  специально  делаете?

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> иисус ни единственый прарок


 Тока  вот  чё-та аллахи, тьфу  ты,  пророки  господни,  передают  противоречащие   друг другу  запреты  и разрешения.
Эта как?

----------


## Зинаида

> Тока  вот  чё-та аллахи, тьфу  ты,  пророки  господни,  передают  противоречащие   друг другу  запреты  и разрешения.
> Эта как?


  а ты читал библию и священый коран ? если не читал то и не стоит тут рассуждать о том чего не знаешь.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> а ты читал библию и священый коран ? если не читал то и не стоит тут рассуждать о том чего не знаешь.


 Ну  я  например  знаю  своим  ограниченным  умишком, что  Аллах   разрешает  многожёнство,  а   Иисус  нет.  Как быть?

----------


## Зинаида

> Ну  я  например  знаю  своим  ограниченным  умишком, что  Аллах   разрешает  многожёнство,  а   Иисус  нет.  Как быть?


 боженька посылает разных пророков разным народам и спасутся те кто следует за своим пророком а не сравнивает его с другими как будто торгуясь на базаре. пути господни не исповедимы и бог испытывает разных людей по разному.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> боженька посылает разных пророков разным народам и спасутся те кто следует за своим пророком а не сравнивает его с другими как будто торгуясь на базаре.


 Но  при  этом каждый   пророк  утверждает  что его  религия  единственно  верная  и призывает  проповедовать  её  заповеди всему миру.
Получается, бог  лжёт?

----------


## Зинаида

> Но  при  этом каждый   пророк  утверждает  что его  религия  единственно  верная  и призывает  проповедовать  её  заповеди всему миру.
> Получается, бог  лжёт?


 ты святые писания даже ни читал не разу. о чём тута вообще ты можешь рассуждать тогда. это только пустозвоны обсуждают книги которые они не читали. пустозвон.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> ты святые писания даже ни читал не разу. о чём тута вообще ты можешь рассуждать тогда.


 Ну  понятно,  аргументы  кончились.

Сама  себя  завела  в  тупик.

----------


## _lamer

> Ну понятно, аргументы кончились.
> 
> Сама себя завела в тупик.


   Да она тупит. Давай я за неё отвечу. 
  Допустим, с точки зрения некоторых ветвей индуизма и буддизма будет неважно - какая религия. Каждый пророк - аватар. В эзотерике всё то же самое, но уже нет основной религии. Есть эгрегоры религий, тоже аватары. Идея не нова. Но они противостоят друг другу, и ментально, и внешне, поэтому "бог един" - придумали те, кто придумал "гомосексуализм врождённый, никто не виноват, это норма", хотя это отклонение прямого инстинкта с точки зрения биологии. Да и человек устроен так, чтобы резонировать с мужскими или женскими гормонами, а не со своими собственными.
  Вообщем это популизм и конформизм, чтобы во-первых - было меньше религиозных конфликтов, во-вторых (это уже более глобальная цель) - подмыть фундамент основных религий, чтобы взять их и смешать и сделать одну, единую, чтобы можно было всё человечество контролировать при помощи одного культа. Всё фантастическое искусство предрекает нечто подобное, управление рабами.
  Отсюда вывод - либо все религии "неправильные", либо правильна только одна и, конечно, каждая считает себя таковой. Все правильными быть не могут уже в силу того, что преследуют разные цели, суть везде разная, догмы, значит, единство - это политиканство. 



> ЕСЛИ ТЫ И ЕСТЬ ТОРКВЕМАДА, ТО ТЫ НИКОГО НЕ ИГРАЛ.


   Я тебе уже пояснял - чтобы играть персонажей-антиподов нужен недюжинный талант. Не имеется ввиду толстое антиподство, жирная антитеза как например - ботаник и спортсмен, нет. У меня психоз, у него синдром инквизитора, это по сути совершенно разные вещи. Я ориентирован на ощущения, можно сказать, я сенсуалист, а торкви в принципе как и очень важный ориентированы на логику, это не моя территория, я уже сказал, что добил свой пробел лобных долей мозга, только и всего. Если, допустим, мы втроём будем обсуждать тонкое искусство, то у меня будет преимущество, я не такой грубый и восприимчив к оттенкам эмоций и динамики человеческих метаний. Эта тема мне близка, во всяком случае, ближе чем война одного разума с другим.



> А насчёт фальшивости патрона, он мог давно меня опровергнуть, объяснив про камиллу, вместо этого он кривляется и нахваливает тебя.


   Он не нахваливает меня. Он молодой и дерзкий и считает себя умнее. При этом он для меня слишком замкнутый, поэтому между нами не может быть каких-то особо приятельских отношений. Опять мимо - я слишком эмоционален для шизоидов и слишком не туп и логичен для эмоционирующих на сказки девушек, впрочем и парней. Как видишь, мне всё неладно, везде меня гонят) Ну точнее, я сам пока не могу найти свою среду обитания. Конечно, лучше бы её найти в реале. Например, заниматься воспитанием трудных подростков из неблагополучных семей - тоже неплохая идея. Вернусь к ней после лечения.



> Да нет, тут была одна цель - потоком флуда унести мысли о бозиньке. Теперь они снова расцвели. 
> А вообще, когда ты в больницу свалишь, я и то первое сообщение сюда перенесу.


   Я не понимаю почему ты так зациклен на религиях.

----------


## Злобс

> не понимаю почему ты так зациклен на религиях.


  потому что обиделся на Бога он.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Да она тупит. Давай я за неё отвечу.


 И  она, вполне   возможно,  ты. 
Не удивлюсь.
Намерено  в   словах ошибки делает  и  пишет  какими-то  слишком  обобщёнными  стереотипами.  Насчёт  мужчины  и женщины,  да  и  той  же  религии.
Ты-не ты, но  этот  человек  глумится, я подозреваю.




> подмыть фундамент основных религий, чтобы взять их и смешать и сделать одну, единую, чтобы можно было всё человечество контролировать при помощи одного культа.


 А, ну  это  классно.  Да?




> Я тебе уже пояснял - чтобы играть персонажей-антиподов нужен недюжинный талант.


 Ой, да  говори  что  хочешь.  У  тебя  как  будто не  синдром  инквизитора.  Мания  разоблачать  чужие  обманы, такое же  инквизиторство.
Похожи  вы,  это  однозначно.  Я  просто  допускаю  вариант  обычной  схожести, и  раздумываю, а не  слишком  ли сложно  это было  бы, действительно.  
Но если человек  склонен  катать  в инете   длинные  простыни, то  почему  бы и нет.



> Он не нахваливает меня. Он молодой и дерзкий и считает себя умнее. При этом он для меня слишком замкнутый, поэтому между нами не может быть каких-то особо приятельских отношений.


 Ты  давно  его  знаешь?  Это не  просто неведомый  новичок?




> Опять мимо - я слишком эмоционален для шизоидов и слишком не туп и логичен для эмоционирующих на сказки девушек, впрочем и парней.


 А, ну да.  Как  зинаида  или qwe.




> Я не понимаю почему ты так зациклен на религиях.


 На  ЛЮБОЙ  сверхъестественной, бездоказательной базе  предлагающей  верить  и  называющей  сомневающихся  в ней, ограниченными!  Меня  дико раздражает  что  такое  имеет  место  быть   и в  наше  время, до сих пор!
Сказку выносят  на  серьёзное  обсуждение  сказку!  И  толпы  Зинаид  потакают  этому!



> Например, заниматься воспитанием трудных подростков из неблагополучных семей


 Избивать  их?
И  ты  думаешь   каким-то  образом   получить  допуск к  такой  работе?

----------


## _lamer

> И она, вполне возможно, ты.


   Паранойя. На нашем форуме меня тоже уже в каждом новичке видят - и странница я, и sangvinyes и ещё кто-то там. Это па-ра-но-йя.



> А, ну это классно. Да?


   Сарказм не по адресу, призрак. Я более чем уверен, что это будет безумная тоталитарная секта, навроде масонских лож, только вперемежку с американским или китайским (как получится) демократизмом и хз чем ещё. Войны и несогласие уже не будут мешать верхушке собирать все ресурсы и наслаждаться полной властью. Думаю, такой конец ожидает деградирующее человечество.



> Ой, да говори что хочешь. У тебя как будто не синдром инквизитора. Мания разоблачать чужие обманы, такое же инквизиторство.
> Похожи вы, это однозначно


   Похожи тем, что посты длинные? У него и стиль совершенно иной. Он часто пишет отрывисто, короткими фразами. Не понимаю чем похожи. Для него главное - разум. Для меня - физическое и психическое ощущение. Отсюда и троллинг с его стороны по этому поводу.



> Ты давно его знаешь? Это не просто неведомый новичок?


   У него тут несколько ников - сингулярность, бронсон и хз ещё сколько. Я когда только пришел сюда, он меня троллил под разными никами. Потом перестал, начали общаться немного. Здесь у меня вообще никаких больше ников нет и не было. Я про этот форум узнал случайно. Тут ошивалась наша одиозная Мара-Марка-Nerium, только её тут никто не помнит почему-то. Её знает местная Ищущая Печали.



> Избивать их?
> И ты думаешь каким-то образом получить допуск к такой работе?


   Тоже сарказм не по адресу. Нужно командовать, вести за собой. Потом найду одну сцену из фильма, которая меня впечатлила. Там один мужик, сухой такой 40летний старикан выбивал из них дурь морально, без всяких избиений. Потом я документальный фильм смотрел. Там тоже мужик рассуждал о воспитании подростков. Ну и вскользь сказал, что пай-мальчики хуже чем вредные, потому что у "плохих" больше перспектив, они более боевые и действуют более сплочённо чем хорошисты. Хорошисты могут жить только под прямой опекой более взрослых и старших товарищей, более умных или боевых - как те неблагополучные.
  А получить можно любую работу. Были бы деньги, связи. Тебе ли не знать. Но я только думаю об этом. Может, после лечения совсем худо станет или почувствую что это не моё. Маленькие дети вот мне не нравятся - возился тут гулял когда с интернатовскими, лет по 8-10, учил их футболу. Не понравилось. Плохо понимают тебя, капризны и как бы нарываются чтобы на них орали, чтобы их контролировали. Это мне не по нутру. Мне нравится когда человек сам себя проявляет, развивается, а не действует из под палки.

----------


## Злобс

Ламер и Торкви не похожи. У Ламера все же длиннее посты и да стиль другой.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> На нашем форуме меня тоже уже в каждом новичке видят - и странница я, и sangvinyes и ещё кто-то там.


 Нет, странница  не   ты. Ты  ассасин и  самыйумный.  
Был.



> Войны и несогласие уже не будут мешать верхушке собирать все ресурсы и наслаждаться полной властью.


 Мм,  и что  плохого?  Вот  знаешь  как  в древности, подошло  войско  к  крепости и  говорит  -  вы  теперь  станете  частью  нашего  королевства   и по нашему  приказу будете  вести войны (украл  из  Трои, ага).
И  эта крепость  начинает  мужественно  сопротивляться,  в итоге  сгорает, а  женщины  и младенцы   летят  с  вершины крепостной  стены..  Смысл?
Зачем  делиться  по цвету  флага,  кожи, имени  бога.  Зачем?  В  крови  соперничество?  Ну давайте  соперничать  чья  фирма  лучшие  товары  выпускает,  чья деревня  лучший  урожай  соберёт.  А  не  чей  бог  лучше  благословляет  на  битву.

У  тебя тоже  паранойя насчёт  того  я   "тролль".  Я  слов  этих  даже  не  люблю.   Тролль, толсто  и так   далее.
Все  вопросы  я задаю  искренне.




> А получить можно любую работу. Были бы деньги, связи. Тебе ли не знать.


   Я сначала  перечитал,  думал  что  ошибся.  Ага,  мне  ли  не знать, сто  работ  по  блату  получил.

----------


## Злобс

> Ты ассасин и самыйумный.


  нет, самыйумный это не Ламер, кто то другой, а ассасин скорей всего Ламер.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> нет, самыйумный это не Ламер


 Он зашёл  в  скайп и  показал  себя?  Другие  доказательства неприемлемы.

----------


## Злобс

> Он зашёл  в  скайп и  показал  себя?  Другие  доказательства неприемлемы.


 нет, но пипл под ником самыйумный не похож по стилю общения на Ламера.

----------


## _lamer

> Зачем делиться по цвету флага, кожи, имени бога. Зачем? В крови соперничество? Ну давайте соперничать чья фирма лучшие товары выпускает, чья деревня лучший урожай соберёт. А не чей бог лучше благословляет на битву.


   Причём тут фирма. Ты видел Римскую Империю? Или фашистскую Германию, Третий Рейх? Нужно понимать, что если у человека абсолютная власть, то он сделает всё, что захочет с людьми, и с тобой, и со мной. Пока есть противостоящая идеология, есть шансы выжить, есть шансы на объективное управление. Абсолютизм средневековой схоластики и централизованного католицизма был причиной кровавых походов, казней учёных, философов и псевдоеретиков. Ну не может это существо, называемое человеком, себя контролировать. Значит, должно быть по-старому - СССР и США, или Объединённая Россия и Китай. Или Арабская Европа и Индокитай. Ну должно что-то противодействовать, иначе все скатывается в беспредел. Тебе ли не знать историю и то, что человечество развивается лучше всего во время научных, политических и ментальных революций, когда две стороны, противодействуя, развивают друг друга. Я с этой же целью стремился общаться с разномастными людьми, не чураясь урками, алкашами или конченными шизофрениками, сектантами. Когда живёшь в однообразной и во всём согласной с тобой среде, ты костенеешь и в конце концов деградируешь. Нет? Нужно же проветривать помещение.



> Я сначала перечитал, думал что ошибся. Ага, мне ли не знать, сто работ по блату получил.


   Такое бывает за мной) Я как-то удивил торкви тем, что спросил в каком направлении мне двигаться при выборе работы. Он что-то мне пересказал из того, что ему говорил психиатр (признавший его кстати здоровым, хотя окружение его считало психом). 
  А вообще взрослые в этом плане мне благоволят. Я не слишком взрослый чтобы они строили мне серьёзные предъявы и ощущали опасное соперничество и достаточно ответственный и надёжный, чтобы они как бы готовили себе достойную смену. Думаю, если я что и найду, то не без блата. Я умею найти подход к старшим, не опускаясь при этом на какой-то низменный уровень. Зачастую конфликтовал и уходил, потому что не желал стелиться под начальство, если оно проявляло неуважение.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> нет, но пипл под ником самыйумный не похож по стилю общения на Ламера.


 А  по-моему  похож.  Ты  способна  ошибаться, например  сказала  что  я обиделся  на  бога  хотя это  неправда, так что  и тут  могла просчитаться.




> Нужно понимать, что если у человека абсолютная власть, то он сделает всё, что захочет с людьми, и с тобой, и со мной. Пока есть противостоящая идеология, есть шансы выжить, есть шансы на объективное управление. Абсолютизм средневековой схоластики и централизованного католицизма был причиной кровавых походов, казней учёных, философов и псевдоеретиков.


 Ну  это  дикость  тогда просто  была.
Нужно  понимать  что  политическая идеология  это  условность.  Это  полная  фигня на самом  деле.



> Тебе ли не знать историю и то, что человечество развивается лучше всего во время научных, политических и ментальных революций, когда две стороны, противодействуя, развивают друг друга.


 Да  прекрасно!  Нужна   конкуренция. Только  в  реальных  делах.  В  науке, культуре, на  рынке. Но  не в религии, не в политике..  Зачем?  Это же  всё  условность.  Как  гороскоп.  Коммунисты  добрые,  капиталисты   злые.  Давайте  воевать.  Понимаешь?
Ну  бред же.
Мало  нам конфликтов  в  жизни.  
Пусть  они (конфликты)  будут  не кровавые  и  причиной  их  будет  не  выяснение кто  лучше  владеет  ножом, а  исключительно  интеллектуальные, нравственные, трудовые.
Вот  опять  же  -  ты  приводил  пример  с работой, как там хладнокровно  решают  вопросы.  Вот  и  в экономике,  законотворчестве, давайте  не  делиться  на кучу  лагерей, а совместно решать  какой  метод  лучше.  



> Причём тут фирма. Ты видел Римскую Империю? Или фашистскую Германию,


 При  том  что  дела  фирмы  приносят  людям  товары, а   у римской  и  фашисткой  империи  только их  дутое  величие.

----------


## _lamer

> Вот опять же - ты приводил пример с работой, как там хладнокровно решают вопросы


   До определённого уровня. Когда попадаешь наверх, где уже всё больше правит политика, а не здравый смысл, ты не можешь её не учитывать. Это же не киоск держать. С другой стороны, политика - это тоже вектор энергии на фундаменте ресурсов. Политика должна обладать силой и уверенностью, иначе задавят и это давление не будет связано с хладнокровным научным выяснением, но формально будет обусловлено как у американцев - у вас ненаучная демократия - тогда мы идём к вам! То, о чём ты вещаешь, призрак, я понимаю - ты озвучиваешь мировоззрение учёного, который считает что прогресс сам по себе хорош как религия, т.к. удовлетворяет потребности людей и тд и тп. Но мы видим, что наука нейтральна. Учёные сами придумывают бомбы, а потом сами же сентиментальничают на тему бесчеловечности людей, которые эти бомбы сбрасывают. А всё потому, что объективной идеологии быть не может. Всё равно в руки свои приберёт всё тот, кто сильнее морально и ментально, альфа всегда таков - прав не во всём, иногда самодур, но правит властной рукой. Если нет властителей, то энергия будет уходить на борьбу между середняками, начнётся феодализм. Вообщем не всё так просто. Как бы ты ни хотел, ты не сможешь придумать мир без морали и религий. Наука ничему не учит биомассу. Фашисты были очень прогрессивным народом своего времени и это их ничему не учило. Их учёные ставили опыты на людях, на детях, потом поставят и нас, заключат в клетки, потому что у нас глаза ненаучного или недемократического цвета. А мир..научный коммунизм, о котором и Джек Лондон писал в своих утопиях, суть мечта, брызги воды. 



> а у римской и фашисткой империи только их дутое величие.


   В 19м веке у Англии и других основных сверхдержав множество ресурсов и энергии уходило в колонии, поэтому когда они отмерли, начались внутренние проблемы. У Германии практически не было колоний, поэтому можно было сосредоточиться на внутреннем развитии, технологиях, индустриализации. Ещё при Бисмарке можно было почувствовать, что эта страна вновь встанет на дыбы. Вот чему нас история учит, а мы помнить не желаем, устремляемся в сказку, будь то коммунизм или трансгуманизм.

----------


## Патрон

Принцессу лень читать было, вычитал это у Ламера:



> А насчёт фальшивости патрона, он мог давно меня опровергнуть, объяснив про камиллу, вместо этого он кривляется и нахваливает тебя.


 Повторяю, это бесполезно, Призрак же не мыслящий, он умный, а с умными не надо спорить, они тебя с ума сведут. Принцесса совсем уже сбрендил, изображает из себя гения-разоблачителя. Мне тоскливо ему отвечать. Он видимо примитивен чтобы понимать твою мотивацию.
Я считаю, что Ламер несравненно лучше этого Торкви, у Ламера шире спектр восприятия действительности, Призрак вот этого не понимает. И вообще, любой залётный новичок на раз-два поймёт что Ламер не Торкви, для этого нужно пол извилины. Торкви слишком весел и конструктивен чтобы быть Ламером, тут я прав, а если я прав то прав.

----------


## _lamer

> Я считаю, что Ламер несравненно лучше этого Торкви, у Ламера шире спектр восприятия действительности


   хаха. ну-ну. щас скажут что я сам себя похвалил. а проблема тут вот в чём - а какой толк в ширине? я чувствую в последнее время как связки нейронов распадаются..инфа теряет смысл, чувствую, что понимание тонких вещей уходит. догадываюсь, что вот это - правильно, но уже не улавливаю - почему. 
  торквемада более зубастый. у его логики есть скелет, а я, может, ещё в силу болезни, всё равно расплываюсь. у меня нет личности. я растворяюсь почти полностью в том состоянии, в котором нахожусь. в целом на данном этапе я пока оказываюсь неправ. моя попытка заземления удалась детально, но не удалась в целом. у торкви щас хоть девушка есть и в моём случае лучшее - враг хорошего. а для меня уже мало что хорошо или плохо. я более гибко воспринимаю инфу, но у гибкости есть предел, я его исчерпал. нельзя быть нейтральным персонажем и оттого более объективным чем те, кто в чём-то устоялся. это какая-то порочная подмена. я не знаю каким буду после лечения и предчувствую что могу резко изменить курс. внутренние пассаты глобальным образом влияют на мышление и импульс, от этого я не могу уйти, а остановиться на чём-то тоже не могу. пока это для меня неразрешимая проблема.



> Принцесса совсем уже сбрендил, изображает из себя гения-разоблачителя


   Может, паранойя. Я вот например.тоже не люблю когда издеваются какие-нибудь клоны. Отсюда и гениальность как защита от чужой тонкой игры. Тоже ведь несладко быть частью чьего-то спектакля и не знать об этом. Я бы обиделся.

----------


## Pechalka

Патрон - это очень важный.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> где уже всё больше правит политика, а не здравый смысл,


 Вот.  Меткая фраза.

Остальное что  ты  хотел сказать,  мол, уберём флаги   будут  иные  разделения,  ну  знаешь. Пытаться  стоит,  на мой  взгляд.
Это уже какой-то  пессимизм. Прогресс  цивилизации  идёт  меедленно,  но  всё-таки  идёт.  




> Учёные сами придумывают бомбы, а потом сами же сентиментальничают на тему бесчеловечности людей, которые эти бомбы сбрасывают.


 Ну это  наверно  разные  учёные)  И  вообще,  если  ты  учёный  это   разве  означает  что  ты обязательно  гуманный?  Отнюдь.



> Патрон - это очень важный.


 Да  это  понятно.  Хотя  он   уже  и это отрицать будет.
 Увиливает от фактов,   его  дело,  мне  плевать.

----------


## .,.,

Короче в мире много теорий о том,что там и многие вернувшиеся с того света (клиническая смерть,не биологическая) уверяют,что видели себя с верху, что летели по тоннелю и так далее. В религии ад и рай придуман или нет не известно. Но итог один,все окажемся там только кто раньше,кто позже и это не от нас зависит,хоть мы и хотим убыстрить процесс умирания (я по крайней мере надеюсь скоро этот процесс привести в действие,если опять не передумаю в последний момент(((( Так вот куча теорий что там и такая же куча разных фактов, передач показывающих людей вспомнивших факты из прошлой жизни показывают,что если душа и попадает в рай или в ад,то это не навечно (может не для всех,может быть самые рьяные злодеи там застревают на век)когда-то их от туда выдёргивают и вселяют в эмбрион человека. Человека ли? А то всякое может быть,может кого-то вселяют ещё в кого,ведь ни чего научно не доказано. И в этом ли мире? Опять вопрос так как миров множество как паралельных так и на других планетах. Ведь не единственная же мы цивилизация во вселенной. Короче сейчас мне поставят шизофрению или ещё какой диагноз психический. Вот мне например тоже интересно, в Бога я верю, но где гарантии того попаду ли я именно в рай (хоть и на время), а не в ад. Кстати самоубийц в церкви не поминают,а что это значит, значит то,что их в рай не пускают. На одном форуме я прочитала,что их якобы пускают в какое-то место между раем и адом,по типу чистилища что ли,где они якобы роют землянки)))))) в грязи и живут там)))))))) бред конечно полный,но те же экстрасенсы которые общаются с душами умерших с душами суицидников почему-то не общаются,а это что значит,значит,что суицидники или игнорируют экстрасенсов или не могут к ним попасть на приём(()))
Короче опять бреда понаписала. Я тут когда-то уже писала свою теорию так засмеяли, по ходу и сейчас тоже будет.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> На одном форуме я прочитала,что их якобы пускают в какое-то место между раем и адом,по типу чистилища что ли,где они якобы роют землянки)))))) в грязи и живут там))))))


 а я читала, что если чел совершил суицид, то после смерти находится в бессознательном состоянии столько лет , сколько ему было суждено прожить, за исключением тех лет, которые он прожил, пока не суициднулся. что то типа того читала, может и путаю уже

----------


## .,.,

То есть душа будет где-то висеть получается так или лежать по типу комы???

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> То есть душа будет где-то висеть получается так или лежать по типу комы???


 возможно

----------


## .,.,

В любом случае это лучше чем здесь,ну по крайней мере для меня именно сейчас.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

тоже так считаю

----------


## _lamer

> но те же экстрасенсы которые общаются с душами умерших с душами суицидников почему-то не общаются,а это что значит,значит,что суицидники или игнорируют экстрасенсов или не могут к ним попасть на приём


   Ни с чем реальным или хорошим экстрасенсы общаться не могут в принципе. Это тёмные личности. Ты вживую с кем-то общалась? А я жил рядом с одним чернокнижником и эзотериком, тот был уже в возрасте. Воевал с местной колдуньей. Она могла у людей, которые ведутся на эту хрень, вызывать галлюцинации - её видели то молодой, то старой, но это видит только тот человек, который попадает под её влияние. Другие ничего не замечают. Ещё какое-то время пересекался, почти дружил с чернокнижником и по совместительству экзорцистом, молодым парнем. Он тоже кое-что мог, но от этого их бредни не становятся более реальными. Экстрасенс - это тот, кто тебя затягивает в некое мрачное пространство, созданное либо его психикой совместно с твоей, постоянно подвергаемой манипуляциями и внушениями, либо какими-то тёмными сущностями, которые к душам умерших никакого отношения не имеют, это чистый обман, даже если допустить, что какие-то души умерших существуют.
  Ну и ещё - если принять на веру наличие ада и рая, то никаких промежуточных чистилищ или землянок для домовых и кикимор не может быть в принципе - я и этих бредней наслушался от больных на всю голову шизотериков. Ад и рай предполагают не противопоставление на чёрное и белое. Кто-то умный сказал, что тьма не есть тьма, а отсутствие света, а это не одно и то же, что - красное-зелёное, маленькое-большое. Если уж вы что-то о религии городите, так не надо впадать в полный бред. В этих религиях есть определённые догмы, а те, кто их в кучу смешивает и говорит - нате, жрите, так это чистый трэш, с этим точно в ад попадёшь или не попадёшь никуда. Нужно либо уже идти к мулле и делать обрезание, либо не ворошить все эти знания. Я видел немало людей, которые, суясь туда и сюда, просто сходили с ума от разномастной информации, которая противоречила друг другу. Помешанных на религии и без психов достаточно. Ну а если взял гуж, ярмо, то и надо соответствовать оному и исполнять все положенные заповеди, какой бы религия ни была. В конце концов, там вполне нормальные моральные нормы, культура жизни. Плохо другое - когда вот такой бардак или полное отсутствие морали.

----------


## trypo

это невозможно .
у души нету сознания , как нету и бессознательных состояний.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> Я видел немало людей, которые, суясь туда и сюда, просто сходили с ума от разномастной информации, которая противоречила друг другу.


  да потому что незнание того что ждет за смертью и запугивание адом свести с ума может. вот если бы все знали, что ждет после смерти, успокоились бы и не сходили бы с ума.

----------


## _lamer

> а я читала, что если чел совершил суицид, то после смерти находится в бессознательном состоянии столько лет , сколько ему было суждено прожить, за исключением тех лет, которые он прожил, пока не суициднулся. что то типа того читала, может и путаю уже


   Фантастический шизобред. У Блаватской и Рериха тоже можно прочитать подобную муть, однако, она жива только в их тёмных головах. Для людей, которые не находятся под влиянием дерьмо-энергий, это всё равнозначно тому, что оно не существует объективно. Те, кто не верит всяким колдунам, на тех ничего не действует. Да и они не сталкиваются с оными. Они находят себя внушаемых и глючат их по-чёрному, пользуясь бессознательным страхом. Ни на одного здравомыслящего человека все эти привороты не подействуют.

----------


## trypo

корреция высказывания  :Smile:  -



> Фантастический шизобред. =  Ни на одного здравомыслящего человека все эти привороты не подействуют.


 или же говоря об идеалах , ни одного здравомыслящего человека не существует в реальной жизни.

----------


## .,.,

> Ни с чем реальным или хорошим экстрасенсы общаться не могут в принципе. Это тёмные личности. Ты вживую с кем-то общалась?


  Общалась в живую и даже мне кое-что пытались делать и делали. Например болезни точно диагностировала, при этом не зная ни чего о том,что у меня на самом деле болит. Плюс эта ясновидящая сумела рассказать мне мой сон,часть которого я просто не могла вспомнить. Она каким-то образом увидела и рассказала с начала и до конца, вернее внедрилась сама в тот сон и посмотрела,как не знаю.
 Ещё общалась и иногда общаюсь с одним парнем (раньше он говорил,что что-то такое тоже умеет) так вот не знаю как и каким образом, он вызывал галлюцинации на расстоянии. Сидели с подругой у неё,ночью и разговор шёл о том парне и когда стали о нём не очень хорошо отзываться то обе услышали прям в комнате звук падающей палки (ни чего ни где не падало),позже мне сказали,что галлюцинации могут быть и групповыми и сделанными на расстоянии.

----------


## .,.,

> Ни на одного здравомыслящего человека все эти привороты не подействуют.


  А отвороты почему могут не действовать на того кто в них верит и кто не здравомыслящий. При этом чувствовать,что делают этот самый отворот,а не нагло врут и всё-равно эффект нулевой))))))

----------


## _lamer

> Например болезни точно диагностировала, при этом не зная ни чего о том,что у меня на самом деле болит.


   Любая цыганка это сделает. Это вы просто непроходимо глупы и наивны как дети. Смотришь на отёк лица, цвет, смотришь на комплекцию, движения. По внешним признакам хороший врач навскидку определяет в чём проблема, если он диагност.



> Она каким-то образом увидела и рассказала с начала и до конца, вернее внедрилась сама в тот сон и посмотрела,как не знаю.


   Ты никогда не поймёшь, что все это внушили тебе и ты никогда не видела этот сон. Но тебе будет казаться, что она прозрела. Ты даже не представляешь и близко что это за люди. Раньше их жгли на кострах, а сейчас рекламируют на ТНТ. Это абсолютный мрак и ни один нормальный человек и близко не  подойдёт к ним.



> или же говоря об идеалах , ни одного здравомыслящего человека не существует в реальной жизни.


   Существуют. Мужчины в большинстве своём. А на привороты больше ведутся полные неудовлетворённые женщины неопределённого возраста.



> А отвороты почему могут не действовать на того кто в них верит и кто не здравомыслящий. При этом чувствовать,что делают этот самый отворот,а не нагло врут и всё-равно эффект нулевой))))))


   Я могу тебе объяснить почему так происходит, но не буду этого делать. Это мрак. Если ты сунулся во всё это, то тебя до конца жизни не отпустит. За людьми, побывавшими в сектах или у колдунов, тянется шлейф, они годами не могут избавиться от багов в мышлении, бредовых идей о воздействии на сознание или события, видят везде знаки и не могут попросту устроить свою жизнь. Если это твой выбор, пожалуйста. Но моя совесть чиста - я тебя предупредил. Связываться с ними всё равно что с урками и бандитами - вроде сначала наколку сделал, а завтра ты окажешься виноватым и тебе придётся кого-то убить. А потом убьют тебя или повесят труп. Колдуны - такое же разводилово, но на более таком психошизотерическом уровне. Да-да, романтика энергий. Хочется сойти с ума - флаг в руки, барабан на шею. Я выпиливаюсь. Дальше сами раскурочивайте этот бред.

----------


## trypo

самообман всегда приятен , даже под эгидой здравомыслия  :Smile:

----------


## .,.,

Ещё по поводу того общалась ли я в живую. Всю жизнь только и делала,что общалась с бабкой одной которая могла сглазить на смерть и есть реальные примеры этого,люди до сих пор вспоминают (хотя она умерла в 99 году). 

    Вышла та бабка из леса (за грибами ходила) на дорогу,смотрит, машина едет, она её тормозить пытается,машина мимо проехала,ну бабка в след машине и говорит: "Что бы ты гад перевернулся" и тот проехав 500 метров перевернулся в кювет,он что тоже верил или не верил в мистику,да ещё в 70-е года того века?

   Был у бабки той кот (80-е года), так вот тот кот ходил на улицу гулять, и пришёл он как-то с улицы,залез под ванну и там сдох. Вышла бабка во двор и спрашивает у тех бабок,что на лавочке сидят,мол кто что видел и ей рассказали,что сосед один кота поймал и держал,а второй в рот крысиный яд засыпал. Бабка нашла того кто яд засыпал и подходит к нему с вопросом зачем тот так сделал. А зачем кот тут ходит? Задал встречный вопрос сосед. А зачем ты тут ходишь,- ответила бабка,хоть бы тебя,гада парализовало. Прошла пара дней и мужика параллизовывает. Он проездил в коляске лет 5. Потом бабка к нему как-то подходит и говорит ему,мол чего ты мучаешься,хоть бы ты сдох и мужик умер через пару дней. 

  Мальчишка катался на мотоцикле под окнами и бабка ему кричит,хоть бы ты перевернулся и тебе голову снесло и тот перевернулся,да так страшно. Не известно как и откуда на дороге оказалась натянутая леска и он перевернулся и голову ему той леской отрезало. Он что тоже во что-то там верил?

----------


## .,.,

> Любая цыганка это сделает. Это вы просто непроходимо глупы и наивны как дети. Смотришь на отёк лица, цвет, смотришь на комплекцию, движения. По внешним признакам хороший врач навскидку определяет в чём проблема, если он диагност.


   а сказать всё это через инет,не видя человека в живую??

----------


## Dementiy



----------


## trypo

если кто-то не встречал ведьм лично в своей жизни, это не значит , что их нету вообще.

----------


## Traumerei

> что то типа того читала, может и путаю уже


 http://www.pobedish.ru/main/story?id=58

Когда-то на меня это произвело сильное впечатление. Тело - лишь возможность реализовывать душу. Иными словами - "Я не тело наделенное душой, я душа, часть которой видима и называется телом"
Самоубийство что-то вроде гильотины против головной боли. Хоть и неоправданно и нерационально, но инвариантивно.

----------


## _lamer

Бредятина для напуганных полных женщин, верящих в сглаз, порчу и зубную фею до кучи. Остальное от лукавого.

----------


## .,.,

А худые во всё это не верят?))))))))))))))

----------


## _lamer

Не верят если родинок нет на попе. Если есть, то тоже верят. Есть и другие научные признаки. Перечислить?

----------


## .,.,

А родинки каким боком ко всему этому относятся????

----------


## _lamer

Родинки на попе - абсолютно достоверный признак доверия сглазу и порче среди худых. У Блаватской тоже была родинка. На левой полужопнице. Откуда знаю? эээ....Рерих проболтался

----------


## Dementiy

> http://www.pobedish.ru/main/story?id=58
> Когда-то на меня это произвело сильное впечатление. Тело - лишь возможность реализовывать душу.


 Так, увы, не бывает.
Сферическая жизнь после смерти в вакууме, - это безграничные возможности.
Даже "тупая" Вика довольно быстро бы это поняла.

Кроме того, абсолютная темнота в начале, как-то не вяжется с наблюдением за плачущей мамой, своим телом и т.п. 
Если есть возможность видеть, то это уже полноценное привидение получается - тут не заскучаешь.
Ну и до кучи там еще с десяток противоречий, а в целом - редкостная туфта.

----------


## .,.,

> Даже "тупая" Вика довольно быстро бы это поняла.


  А кто это?

----------


## Traumerei

> А кто это?


 Героиня рассказа. 




> Сферическая жизнь после смерти в вакууме, - это безграничные возможности.


 Безграничные возможности, но без реализации. Иначе -потенция, которая ни во что не переходит.

Полагаю, нелогично художественные произведения рассматривать с точки зрения физики, математики, медицины...

Может быть всё и не так на самом деле, но идея интересна. 

Однако благодарю за прочтение  :Smile:

----------


## Pechalka

Если верить рассказу, и если действительно  после самоубийства душа находится в "подвешенном" состоянии, вне времени и испытывает такие мучения, то я, хоть и трудно это осознать, предпочту жизнь, нежели мучительное, абстрактное нахождении в небытии, в неизвестности сколько еще ждать до того момента, сколько было отпущено при жизни на земле. Хреново на земле, хреново и после самоубийства...если верить рассказу. Но "летать" все эти непрожитые годы на земле, будучи мёртвой телом, но живой душой возле своей могилы - такая перспектива мне тоже не улыбается(((

----------


## .,.,

Ну почему сразу около могилы? Может быть можно прилететь к родственникам или к друзьям и полетать около них)) посмотреть как они реагируют на твою смерть. А я вот сдуру не сделала этого вчера (столько времени было,вся ночь,сегодня почти весь день и вчера ещё весь вечер до того как найдут,а я пр.....это время и теперь жалею,но всё-равно сделаю это,вопрос только когда. Кое-кто подталкивает к этому шагу и рьяно так это делает, показывает,что уже пора.

----------


## PhysX

Абсолютное большинство реанимированных утверждает, что там ничего нет - полная отключка, пустота, небытие. Врачи-реаниматологи со стажем чаще всего тоже подтверждают, что за всю их немалую практику слушать о пребывании на том свете им не приходилось. Рассказы, побывавших ТАМ - отдельные случаи, да и те подробно объясняются вполне материальными биологическими причинами - определенными процессами и реакциями в организме и головном мозге, то бишь галюнами.

----------


## Сергей34

Я заключил договор с Сатаной.Договор гладил, что через 6 лет моя душа перейдет в его лапы.Когда я просил его ответить мне,то услышал его страшный рык(не человеческий, это было страшно).Сатана помог мне,он дал мне то о чем я его попросил.Я познакомился с очень важными людьми РФ(зам.министра МВД РФ:с начальником СБ В.В.Путина:с колдунов, который колдует вернхнему эшелону власти и со многими другими).Но теперь я боюсь.Через 3 недели заканчивается срок договора.Я не хочу умирать.Помогите мне.Умоляю.

----------


## RianAnorex

ох уж эти христиане.
готовы свою библию куда угодно запихнуть

----------


## RianAnorex

моя семейка этим по поколениям занимается.
все, что я узнала об этом: поздняк метаться

----------


## Святой отец



----------


## microbe

> А что будет, если эту знакомую заставить проштудировать пару десятков книг по нейробиологии?


 Ну и что скажут нейробиологи? Нейробиологи ничего не скажут кроме как и из чего состоит мозг, а саму функциональность не поймут даже математики по искусственным нейронным сетям. Это понятно нейромедиаторы, дендриты, аксоны, нейроны, потенциалы натрия с калием и т.д. Ведь сам функционал намного важнее чем носитель.

----------


## Unity

Всю свою сознательную жизнь более всего на свете мечтаю понять — что же есть сознание?
Побочный эффект от работы мозга? Олицетворение воли эволюции, жаждущей создать некий аппарат, завсегда стремящийся выжить на вершине пищевой цепочки? Персонификация чаяний творца вселенной сотворить дитя — и его глазами, словно бы со стороны, некогда узреть самое себя?.. 
Как много вопросов — увы, нерешенных… 
Как система изо многих миллиардов примитивных однотипных клеток превращается в сложное счётное устройство, постигающее мир, загружающее в себя терабайты данных, могущее плакать и смеяться, видеть сны, мечтать, желать, творить и стремиться ко преображению всей этой реальности?
Это изумительно!..
Кто же только стоял у истоков человеческого тела, мозга и души? Кто же изготовил дивную эту машину, созерцающую Жизнь, как-то реагирующую на весь этот фарс, на весь этот бред, что вершится в мире?..
Как мы только можем жить, этого не ведая, этого не понимая — как же мы устроены, кем и для чего?..
Чем же можем оправдать стылые десятилетия тщетной своей жизни — если мы не отыскали Бога, если до последней квантовой реакции все мы не сумели изучить свой разум, тело, душу, всё?..
Как мы можем жить с этими вопросами — во этой сферической тюрьме, Землёй именуемой — видя неизвестность, видя нелогичность — и не видя смысла в каждом своём новом дне?..

----------


## microbe

Сознание и есть самый мощный аргумент, даже с копировать сознание не получиться чтобы не говорили трансгумманисты о цифровом бессмертие. И самое главное что есть подсознание, ведь именно оно даёт стартовую площадку для нашего сознания. Не будь подсознания, сознание никогда не появилась в этом бытие нашего разумного восприятие окружающего мира бытия.

----------


## труп ходячий

В Бога больше не верю. Не знаю, что там ад или рай. Но, мне нужно туда.

----------


## Unity

...И Оттуда - в новый цикл Сюда.
Эта Тюрьма совершенна словно Алькатрас, с неё _не_ сбежать, покамест душа всё ещё обременена идеями "достижения" чего-то или "становленья" в некоторой роли...

----------


## 4ёрный

Факт существования души не доказан. Эта вера - лишь плод надежды на то, что всё не напрасно.

----------


## Unity

Забавно, что бы только делали все мы, Человечество, если бы узнали, что _всё бесполезно_ и все "смыслы" Вымышленны - жалкими машинами из белков, кои жаждут ну хоть как-то Оправдать все свои страдания?..

----------


## 4ёрный

Часть - покончила бы с собой. 
Часть - убила бы многих, чтобы ограбить.
Часть - убивала бы для развлечения.
В любом случае, жизнь человека стала бы стоить меньше чем патрон.
Примерно так происходит при революциях, когда старые смыслы отвергают, а новые не все разделяют.

----------


## 4ёрный

Для того, чтобы хоть как-то сдерживать человечество от самоуничтожения и были придуманы религия и государство.
Собираются послать миссию на Марс. Посмотрим, сколько они продержатся...

----------


## Unity

Понимая это - как же только можно!.. а дальше - преспокойно _спать_ - чётко так осознавая, что единственные "узы", кои сплачивают в "общество" полчища бесчеловечных кровожадных тварей - это просто Страх: Закона, Кары, дальнейших Последствий - если проявить истую свою природу (хищника, вора, убийцы, насильника)?..
Тогда, выходя из дома и глядя на иных людей - становишься мизантропом - всё больше и больше...
Зачем этот Мир, зачем эта Жизнь - где всё держится на Лжи, Угрозах, винтовках полиции, тюрьмах?..
Ведь мы, если откровенно, - просто стая "демонов" и каннибалов...
Вся наша "цивилизованность" - лишь тонкий "налёт" на огромных залежах злобы, ненависти, варварства - и, как Вы ранее подметили, любая катастрофа тотчас проявляет подлинную человека суть...
Зачем этот фарс, зачем этот цирк - зачем эти "звери в клетках" - в клетках во своих умах, сотканных из страха встретить наказание в случае реализации подлинных своих желаний и ну выражений желанной свободы?..
Мир подавления; мир-глобальная_тюрьма, мир-лечебница_для_душевнобольных...
И мы в этом "гетто", в этой преисподней...
Зачем эта жизнь?
Зачем это "гладиаторство" на этой "Арене"?..
За что мы сражаемся - с большинством верующих в противоположное?
Для чего мы сами живём и даже растим детей - в мире, что антиутопия?..
Зачем этот нонсенс?.. Абсурд - снова просыпаться утром каждый новый "день"?
P.S. Да, я понимаю, что сущность реальности - тишина и пустота, "блаженство" - и лишь мыслей шум этого лишает. Да, я понимаю, что двойственная речь и мрачная фабула мышления - лишь усугубляет скорбь - но не понимаю... почему эта планета (все и каждый на ней) вовсе не стремиться к "массовому просветлению", к подлинным Вопросам, к поиску Ответов, к поиску своего создателя?.. 
Почему мы примитивны столь?..

----------


## June

> Для того, чтобы хоть как-то сдерживать человечество от самоуничтожения и были придуманы религия и государство.


 Высокие мотивы вы вкладываете в головы создателей первых государств. Даже немного завидую вашей картине мира. На мой взгляд, всё было намного прозаичнее. Причиной был стадный инстинкт, закрепившийся в наших генах потому, что в стаде было больше шансов выжить. А с развитием цивилизации появилась возможность создавать стада покрупнее.

Если рассуждать о причинах возникновения религии, то мне нравится версия Вольтера, говорившего, что она возникла тогда, когда встретились мошенник и глупец. Разве религия сама по себе сдерживает от уничтожения себе подобных? Вспомните крестовые походы, святую инквизицию и сжигание людей на кострах в раннем христианстве, взрывы в метро, въезды в толпу на автомобиле и создание террористических государств современными исламистами, зариновую атаку в токийском метро, организованную буддистами. Нет, религия ведёт себя мирно только под опекой цивилизованного государства.




> Часть - покончила бы с собой. 
> Часть - убила бы многих, чтобы ограбить.
> Часть - убивала бы для развлечения.


 Если вы пишете о материалистах, то не соглашусь. Большинство моих коллег материалисты. Они не только не убивают себе подобных. Думаю, если бы вся страна состояла из таких людей, у нас не воровали бы при строительстве дорог, чиновники не брали бы взяток, менты не подбрасывали бы наркотики. Туристы рыдали бы в аэропорту, не желая улетать из такой страны. Послушайте песню Джона Леннона Imagine. Разве он похож на людоеда?

----------


## 4ёрный

Именно "если БЫ"...  Заниматься делом, результаты которого не имеют смысла, можно лишь если процесс приносит удовольствие.

А в государстве всё держится на страхе. И всегда держалось.  
Самый простой пример - уберите все знаки и светофоры с дорог. Что получится? А как люди себя ведут на дорогах, так они и в жизни.

----------


## 4ёрный

Именно из-за звериного нутра человечества коммунизм так и останется утопией. Против природы не попрёшь)))

----------


## June

Безусловно, без знаков и светофоров случится транспортный коллапс и увеличится количество жертв ДТП. Люди порой ведут себя отвратительно. Коммунизм мы не построили и вряд ли когда-нибудь построим. Но. Я видел разных людей. Человек без ног катается на горных лыжах, сидя в чём-то типа ступы с одной широкой лыжей и держа в руках вспомогательные палки, заканчивающими маленькими лыжами. Окружающие, просто случайные люди, охотно помогают ему забраться на подъёмник, хотя никто от них этого не требует. Инструктор теряет дайв-компьютер под водой, и какая-то девушка на остатках воздуха ныряет и достаёт этот компьютер с оборвавшимся ремешком, хотя никто её об этом не просит. На дайв-боте, на котором я проходил обучение, ровно через год арабская команда напивается по случаю годовщины 11 сентября, в результате бот получает пробоину, наткнувшись на риф. Какой-то случайный американец со своим снаряжением совершенно бесплатно ныряет и эту пробоину заделывает. Наше звериное нутро способно не только выть, рвать зубами и нюхать собственные экскременты. И это вселяет надежду, иногда даже желание жить.

----------


## Blaster

Свидетельства тех, кто там был!!! Не смешите. Что за бред сивой кобылы! Все кто там был, там и остаются и никогда не возвращались. А эти сказки про то, что кто-то оттуда вернулся и поведал об этом - просто разводка для лохов. Кто считает себя лохом, тот пусть и верит в эту лабуду.

----------


## Gliter

Друзья, читать трёп я не стал, очень много срача и не по теме.
Был я по ту сторону в три года и в 20 лет.
Возможно не далеко от тела был, но мир помню, пишу только свои впечатления. 
Представьте что вы знаете ВСЁ, и не нужно слов. Для примера, у кого есть руки или ноги,
 вы ведь просто знаете что это рука, и даже быть забываете о ней отлежав к примеру, но
отлежав вспоминаете, но вам не нужно называть её по буквам вспоминать что же это такое, вы просто знаете! 
Так и там, вы просто знаете всё обо всем. 
А первый раз я видел больницу, посетил все этажи, встретил родных когда они поднимались в лифте, и чувствовал себя шикарно. 
Во второй я был как бы горах, и там был мужчина, и моя тётя, всё светло, комфортно. Ничего плохого сказать не могу.

  А теперь вопрос, если вам в окно падает граната, и вы закрываете её собой, что по вашему мнению ждёт, ад или рай? Ведь суицид!

----------


## Unity

Тибетцы/буддисты/многие индусы/даосы считают, что качество посмертного существования зависит от состояния ума и сознания в момент перехода - ну и ото убеждений, верований - ведь Там, За Порогом, разум "заново рисует" реальность по шаблонам, что были накоплены вот Здесь.

----------


## Gliter

> Тибетцы/буддисты/многие индусы/даосы считают, что качество посмертного существования зависит от состояния ума и сознания в момент перехода - ну и ото убеждений, верований - ведь Там, За Порогом, разум "заново рисует" реальность по шаблонам, что были накоплены вот Здесь.


   Так и есть, мы и в этом мире рисуем то что нас окружает, матрица блин...

----------


## Irjdjjd

> Свидетельства тех, кто там был!!! Не смешите. Что за бред сивой кобылы! Все кто там был, там и остаются и никогда не возвращались. А эти сказки про то, что кто-то оттуда вернулся и поведал об этом - просто разводка для лохов. Кто считает себя лохом, тот пусть и верит в эту лабуду.


 +1
Кто был там уже не возвращаются, если был там - значит был еще жив и мозг еще не умер

----------


## Unity

> Так и есть, мы и в этом мире рисуем то что нас окружает, матрица блин...


 А мы просто _батарейки_ в ней.
Поняли. "Приехали".
Теперь остаётся попросту расслабиться, поудобнее откинуться на спинку своего _зрительского кресла_ ну и наслаждаться _Шоу_, похрустывая поп-корном ну и запивая Колой. 
И точка. 
Все дальнейшие раздумья на тему - не ведут дальше этой "остановки"; се и есть "конечная": "Матрица", тюрьма, статус заключённого, побег не имеет смысла.

----------


## Милая Кися

Зачем верить тому, чего не доказано?

----------


## Unity

Животным на мясокомбинате - люди даже не пытаются как-то донести - что их ожидает? 
Их просто берут, молча убивают - и используют их мясо, шкуру, кости. 
То же и с людьми, человечеством. 
"Фабрика страданий". 
Фермы для "гавваха". 
Можете не "верить" - просто наблюдайте мир и _делайте выводы_.

----------

